# S@squ@tch's Against the Giants - Team Black OOC - Grinding



## s@squ@tch

For Team Black


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Goals*

Current:


1) Go to the House Tharashk enclave in Stormreach.
2) Find the remains of the Tharashk search and rescue parties
3) Discover what is behind the giants increased aggression and coordinated attacks.


Completed:


----------



## Rhun

Excellent. Are we good to post our PCs to the Rogue's Gallery, or should we hold off?

Oh, and s@squatch, is Races of the Wild approved? I'd like to take _Woodland Archer_ tactical feat.

[sblock=Woodland Archer]
*Woodland Archer* [Tactical, Fighter] (RotW p154)
*Prerequisites:* Point Blank Shot, Base Attack Bonus +6

You may use the following 3 tactical maneuvers:
*Adjust for Range* – If you miss a foe with a projectile weapon, you gain a +4 bonus on all other attacks in the same round to hit the same foe.
*Pierce the Foliage* – If you hit a foe with a Miss Chance due to Concealment with a ranged attack, you can ignore the Miss Chance against the same foe in the following round.
*Moving Sniper* – If you succeed in a Sniping Attack (i.e., hit your foe and make a Hide check to remain hidden), the following round you can make a single attack, take a Move Action (normally not allowed), and then make a Hide check to remain hidden. As long as you remain unseen, you can continue making Sniping Attacks.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

Woodland Archer is fine.

Yes, please post your character sheets to the RG thread for your team.


----------



## Rhun

Posted. Also, I found this color piece if you think it would work better as a map counter:


----------



## Voadam

So we should pick out art to represent us on a combat map?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yes.

Also, Voadam -- doesn't your PC have one extra feat at the moment?


----------



## Voadam

I think they are all accounted for:

Craft Wand, Craft Wondrous Item, Extraordinary Artisan, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus: Knowledge Planar, All martial weapons

Outsider type gives all martial weapons

Level 1 = Skill Focus Knowledge Planar 

Level 1 wizard bonus = Scribe Scroll

Level 3 = Craft Wondrous

Level 5 wizard bonus = Craft Wand

Level 6 = Extraordinary Artisan

No human bonus feat as he is now an aasimar. 

Next one is going to be the legendary crafter for reducing the xp costs.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Where does the Martial Weapon Proficiency come from?

OK, I just saw the outsider info.


----------



## DEFCON 1

I'm posted in the RG.  My big ticket item was the _Cure Serious Wounds_ wand... as I expect most of my time will be spent tapping people with it each and every round.  Giant swings for 34 points of damage, Yoggrith heals 20 back.  Rinse.  Repeat.


----------



## hero4hire

<<pokes Gnomish Gnose in>>


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

So, for tactics, Morika is a front-line brawler, though for her most devistating attacks, she needs to charge, which can limit her attacks.  However, she does have her spells available for long-range attacks, including the ever-useful _call lightning_ and the more powerful _arc lightning_, along with the thematically appropriate _giant's wrath_, which turns pebbles into boulders.  To combat any grappling that may occur, she also has _body of the sun_, that'll make her too hot to pick up.

Also, she makes a decent scout, particularly with _wild instincts_ running (it gives her a crazy bonus to Spot and Listen checks) and _speak with animals_.  

She does have some healing spells prepped (including _mass lesser vigor_), and two different movement spells (_longstrider_ for extra ground speed and _master air_ for flight) to get around the battlefield, or just into the fortress.

Finally, I have a nice spell called _last breath_.  If Morika can get to you within one round of your death, she can have you _reincarnated_ with no level, Constitution, or hit point loss.

Her typical tactics might include charging in, attacking, then backing up the next round and casting a spell.  Rinse, repeat, until out of hit points or someone needs to un-die.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil is a blaster...his tactics are to stay OUT of melee range and fire off arrows like crazy at our enemies using rapid shot. Concentrating his fire on those enemies that are already being engaged by our tanks is probably what he'll do, so we can take each one down faster (with Woodland Archer and his attack bonus versus giants, Aeranduil should average 5 hits every 2 rounds, I would think).

Aeranduil can serve as a decent scout as well: he has good spot score, decent listen, and pretty good scores in move silently/hide. He can also function as a sniper...with manyshot and precision damage, he can be fairly effective firing from hiding, moving and doing it again.

Close combat shot allows him to melee and still use his bow without drawing attacks of opportunity, but this is definitely not a position he wants to be in.


----------



## hero4hire

Jaxel is a close combat fighter. He engages in melee and tries to draw attacks to him that hopefully miss due to his high ac. So Buffing his AC or HP even higher before a melee would be nice since he plans on always mixing it up. Since he can move _through_ a Giant's square he can present some nice combat opportunities for his companions.
He of course _excels_ against Giants, especially evil ones but he shouldn't be _too _ shabby against other foes. But his damage potential drastically decreases.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne doesn't have equipment yet (probably a +1 rapier, then work on maximizing AC and add some tricks), so I'm not exactly sure how she sets up, but she's basically a skirmisher who lives off of ripostes.

If she knows what she's up against, she'll use the Weapon Augmentation infusion to give herself a (whatever she's up against) _bane_ rapier; otherwise, she'll tend to something more general (she tends to favor Shock, as befitting someone with the Mark of Storm). She moves around a lot in combat, taking full advantage of her skill with tumbling, balancing, and climbing to gain advantages due to terrain. 

It's probably worth noting that her preferred tactic with a giant would be to convince it to come out into the open, where the crew of her ship could blast it with ballistae.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam is a very vulnerable back line caster.  

He will focus on things like web, grease, and wall spells to block giants who try to get to us.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Voadam is a very vulnerable back line caster.




With that said, Aeraduil will probably try to remain close to your caster, so that he can block any giants that might get through our front lines.


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:
			
		

> With that said, Aeraduil will probably try to remain close to your caster, so that he can block any giants that might get through our front lines.




We don't have front lines. We have archers, skirmishers, and casters...


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi is also in the sneaky/sniper line of work.  She is typically invisible almost all of the time, appearing only to attack (generally from range).  She is a pretty good scout- while her Listen and Spot rolls are only a bit above average, she is hard to find and harder to catch.  She may volunteer to lead foes into prepared ambushes- that sort of thing will probably be a common tactic for a group set up like this one.  She may even invest in a wand of Ventriloquism- I'm still finalizing her equipment.  She will probably keep moving in most fights- either to distract opponents or to move to a new sniper position.


----------



## hero4hire

drothgery said:
			
		

> We don't have front lines. We have archers, skirmishers, and casters...




I dunno...

Jaxel is going to go into melee, stay in melee, dish out damage while taking attacks.

Does that not qualify?


----------



## pathfinderq1

It looks more and more like we are going to have to rely on tactics and mobility.  If we can isolate individuals or small groups, Jaxel can hold their attention by dishing out the melee damage- we ought to be able to carve foes up pretty well that way.  We're in a bit more trouble against big groups- we may have to have some people dedicated to drawing off or distracting surplus foes until Jaxel and the rest of the "kill squad" get around to them- while giants are "intelligent", it looks like we have the tools to tackle that obstacle.  I have the feeling that we're going to need a _lot_ of healing mojo.

Also, at this stage, I'd reiterate my request for some help finding appropriate artwork- that is not something I've done before and, really, I don't even know where to start....


----------



## drothgery

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Also, at this stage, I'd reiterate my request for some help finding appropriate artwork- that is not something I've done before and, really, I don't even know where to start....




What I ended up doing was looking through the D&D Minis Gallery on WotC's web site until I found something that looked vaguely like Sanne. You might also trying plugging your character's race and class into Google image search.


----------



## hero4hire

well not knowing anything about her description but knowing Race, class and general personality I came up with







Or try an image search.


----------



## pathfinderq1

That will actually do just fine- and it is probably much more helpful for mapping than a plain black square to represent an invisible halfling...


----------



## drothgery

Well, Sanne has some equipment now. Magic gear, anyway; I haven't picked the mundane stuff yet.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Just a little ping to try and keep pace with the other team's discussion list.  Are we figuring that this group has worked together previously, or are we being assembled specifically for this mission?  If we have worked together, it might make some sense to hash out a better feeling for our tactical styles.


----------



## s@squ@tch

You have a couple of days until the story begins, so please think about character backstories and personalities.  Add them to your PC sheets if you haven't already.

Thanks!


----------



## drothgery

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Just a little ping to try and keep pace with the other team's discussion list.  Are we figuring that this group has worked together previously, or are we being assembled specifically for this mission?  If we have worked together, it might make some sense to hash out a better feeling for our tactical styles.




Well, none of the rest of you are Khoravar, so unless your characters have spent a lot of time on Lyrandar airships and wind galleons in the last few decades, it seems unlikely that they know Sanne well (or at all, even).

At first glance, Jaxel seems the most likely of the others to have had some contact with her, if only because of his frequent trips to Xen'drik, though it seems like Ipshivi's personality might have meant she's spent more than a little time wandering Khorvaire (and, at least by the time she was 7th or 8th level, in some style).


----------



## s@squ@tch

Man, team gold is way chattier than you people.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Man, team gold is way chattier than you people.




Black Team is a confident, professional group...we don't need all that chat to calm the nerves.


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:
			
		

> Black Team is a confident, professional group...we don't need all that chat to calm the nerves.




Besides, at least when we're aboard _Stormrider_, everybody will be taking Sanne's orders anyway... at least if they know what's good for them .


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Hey, what can I say, Morika is taciturn unless she's snarking at someone.  

Technically Morika would prefer to be on the front lines, but probably what we need to do is, scout, scout, scout, find out where the giants are, and then soften them up at a distance with spells and ranged attacks.  Those of us that are front-liners, which includes Morika, Jaxel, and perhaps occasionally Yoggrith and Sanne (if everything goes to hell), would only be striding in when we've already done damage to these punks, ya?


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Drothgery -- hold on there cowboy, you aint' got a ship yet.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Drothgery -- hold on there cowboy, you aint' got a ship yet.




She doesn't have a command largely independent from Lyrandar as long as she keeps her tithes up that she'll have with her 2nd Windwright Captain level. But I'd assume that at this point she's got a regular line command, or she's first mate to another Windwright Captain (depending on which is more plot convenient).


----------



## s@squ@tch

I would expect that she will know the captain of the airship that will transport you from Sharn to Stormreach, possibly even served under him/her.

The ship will not be a luxury liner, more like a small but quick, scout type of airship.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I would expect that she will know the captain of the airship that will transport you from Sharn to Stormreach, possibly even served under him/her.
> 
> The ship will not be a luxury liner, more like a small but quick, scout type of airship.




I've been reading too much military SF lately; I meant line, as opposed to staff.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith is front line tank... I purposely made his AC and hit points as high as possible so he could take as much damage as possible while moving around and healing the strikers and other melee combatants.  He's not a huge damage-output (using a quartstaff one-handed - even one with Spikes cast on it - is not gonna drop giants that quickly, that's for sure), but he will still be up front to soak damage being dished out.

He'll mainly be going with shield in one hand, nothing in the other (with his quarterstaff on his back).  This way he has a hand free to use his spells and wands easily.  If/when he needs to add to the combat, he'll pull his quartstaff free and use it (but you shouldn't rely on him for damage that often).

As far as knowing the group... most likely that's a huge 'no'.    He's been brought in by the House Tharashk representative for this job, so unless any of you work through Tharashk, then you probably wouldn't know Yoggrith.  (And even if you did for the House, you still probably wouldn't know him, since he's from Droaam).


----------



## Rhun

The way I wrote up Aeranduil's background, I doubt any would know him either.


----------



## Voadam

I picked an image for the new silver haired Voadam.

Beware his wand of knock lest he club you to death with it.

Voadam


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Voadam -- Please list out the point buy stats and also the lvl 4 Stat increase, along wiht your headband bonus.  I calculate that Voadam should have 50 ranks total (at Int = 17) I only see 49 listed.  Please list out any equipment that actually weighs something, and your modified XP total, once you've subtracted the amount used for crafting.  Please include your Aasimar Spell-like ability, darkvision, and resistances.  I will need a list of prepared spells -- your choice of location -- either in RG or in the IC thread, where what spells are left are tracked.  Is your gear updated for the drop from 9th level to 8th level total?  It seems like you have around 34K worth of stuff.  Also, add in your action points.

@drothgery -- I calculate Sanne's Hp to be 63 (10+7+8+7+8+7+4+4, plus 8 CON).  Update your WrC level to 1 (instead of 2).  Your BAB total is correct, but for melee and ranged, it says +7 base (needs to be +6). Please list the skill points earned for each class (63 pts for Swashbuckler, 7 for Artificier and x for WrC).  Add in your artificier infusion(s) known, mundane gear along with weights, and you're good.

@ Isida:  Add in action points and weights for equipment

@ Rhun: Please list out the skill points added by each class.

@ DEFCON1: Add your Lvl 4 and 8 stat increases and weights for equipment.

@ H4H: Please post your level progression -- R/R/R/F/F/Gs/Gs/Gs?  This affects your total hp's.  Also, list how many skill points you received from which class.  Also add your equipment weights and Action Points.

@ Pathfinder: I calculate your hp to be 42 (6+4+4+4+4+4+4+4, plus 8 CON)  Total up your actual weight and you are good to go.  Add in your Action Points.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Also, once everyones sheet is ready to go, we'll kick off the campaign!  (consider this the carrot on a stick   )


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Isida:  Add in action points and weights for equipment



  s@squ@tch - My action points are already there, in my first column, under Age and XP.  Weight I will get done tomorrow morning, hopefully.  I do have a Heward's Handy Haversack, so hopefully I won't burden myself unduly.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Rhun: Please list out the skill points added by each class.




You're killin' me, s@squ@tch!  I'll get it done tonight.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:
			
		

> You're killin' me, s@squ@tch!  I'll get it done tonight.




You're the one who has class levels in half the PHB.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @drothgery -- I calculate Sanne's Hp to be 63 (10+7+8+7+8+7+4+4, plus 8 CON).




I was assuming d6s alternated between 4 and 5, like d10s alternated between 7 and 8, given



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Hit Points: Max HP at 1st level, leveling up, take 3/4 of the maximum possible roll for your hit points. For classes using a d6 or d10, round down, but make it up at the next level.






			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Update your WrC level to 1 (instead of 2).  Your BAB total is correct, but for melee and ranged, it says +7 base (needs to be +6). Please list the skill points earned for each class (63 pts for Swashbuckler, 7 for Artificier and x for WrC).




Done.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Add in your artificier infusion(s) known, mundane gear along with weights, and you're good.




I'll take care of these this evening, when I can get to my books. But given that artificers are warmage-style casters (they know everything on their list, at least as far as infusions in the ECS are concerned), do I really need to enumerate all of her infusions?


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Voadam -- Please list out the point buy stats and also the lvl 4 Stat increase, along wiht your headband bonus.  I calculate that Voadam should have 50 ranks total (at Int = 17) I only see 49 listed.  Please list out any equipment that actually weighs something, and your modified XP total, once you've subtracted the amount used for crafting.  Please include your Aasimar Spell-like ability, darkvision, and resistances.  I will need a list of prepared spells -- your choice of location -- either in RG or in the IC thread, where what spells are left are tracked.  Is your gear updated for the drop from 9th level to 8th level total?  It seems like you have around 34K worth of stuff.  Also, add in your action points.




I just updated my spells known and prepared. I only used one non PH spell, 3rd level from the psionics section of the srd, telepathic bond lesser.

The equipment is 27K starting. I used crafting and the feat that reduces the cost of crafting. I have not calculated xp yet.

Spells tracked will be in the rg entry with strike through  for spells cast.

I'll check over the skill points.


----------



## Voadam

Skill points look like 50 to me, 4 skills maxed at 10 ranks, 1 at 5 ranks, 1 at 2 ranks, and three at 1 rank.

I marked down my weighted items. boots 1 lb. component pouch 2lb. haversack 5 lbs. 8 lbs at 12 str.

Aasimar abilities added.

How are action points calculated?


----------



## pathfinderq1

As several other people apparently did, I had figured alternating 4s and 5s on a d6 (both classes).  Weights are added (figured for size small gear, with clothing type items- boots, vest, gloves, substituted for similar mundane items in a standard explorer's outfit)- with her low STR, almost all of her gear is routinely carried in her Haversack.  Equipment list is set, XP/action points are listed.  Still typing up the background- should be set otherwise.


----------



## s@squ@tch

D'OH!

That's my mistake on the d6 hp's -- you are correct, they should alternate between 4 and 5.

Obviously, 2/3 seems like 3/4 to me today.


----------



## drothgery

Sanne should be done.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Voadam: Between the Boots, the Book, the Headband, the wands, and everything else you've crafted, they come to 55,000 gp worth of equipment -- this will be ~ 2200 XP.
Show me how you have calculated your XP when you are ready.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Okiday, Morika is done!


----------



## Rhun

Rhun said:
			
		

> You're killin' me, s@squ@tch!  I'll get it done tonight.




I got sidetracked last night; I will definitely get this done today/tonight.


----------



## Voadam

8th level = 28,000 xp. - 3,000 for the LA+1 buy off option from UA and -2,200 for the items leaves 22,800 xp. 5,200 xp from 8th while everyone else is 8,000 xp away from 9th. 

That check out?


----------



## Voadam

Added in 8 action points for Voadam to the sheet. 5+ (7/2 round down=3) to be used by level 8.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I believe you pay 4000 xp for the LA+1 buy-off.  You need to have 3 character levels in order to do it, so you would need 10000 total XP, then do the buy-off, which takes you from ECL4 to ECL3, so 10000 --> 6000 XP.

So, yes, I would agree with that, with the modification that you have 21800 xp.


----------



## hero4hire

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ H4H: Please post your level progression -- R/R/R/F/F/Gs/Gs/Gs?  This affects your total hp's.  Also, list how many skill points you received from which class.  Also add your equipment weights and Action Points.




I think I am done.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Weight and attribute level raises add to sheet.

Ready to go!


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I believe you pay 4000 xp for the LA+1 buy-off.  You need to have 3 character levels in order to do it, so you would need 10000 total XP, then do the buy-off, which takes you from ECL4 to ECL3, so 10000 --> 6000 XP.
> 
> So, yes, I would agree with that, with the modification that you have 21800 xp.




You are correct, I thought it was 1,000 x character level but it is x ECL.


----------



## Zurai

Voadam said:
			
		

> You are correct, I thought it was 1,000 x character level but it is x ECL.




Actually, you are correct. It's 1000*(ECL-1).



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Each time a character's level adjustment is eligible to be reduced, the character may pay an XP cost to take advantage of the reduction. *The character must pay an amount of XP equal to (his current ECL -1) × 1,000*. This amount is immediately deducted from the character's XP total.


----------



## Voadam

Zurai said:
			
		

> Actually, you are correct. It's 1000*(ECL-1).




Heh, at the window width I had the d20srd page open to the line broke right between the "-" and the "1". Looking directly at it was not enough for me to get it right. Man I need to catch up on sleep.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The level adjustments buy-off is quite confusing.  

So, 22800 experience it is.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The level adjustments buy-off is quite confusing.
> 
> So, 22800 experience it is.




Agreed, but it is a one time thing and we don't have to look it up again.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi's background is up to about 75% done- otherwise she ought to be set.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam said:
			
		

> Agreed, but it is a one time thing and we don't have to look it up again.




Until you are reincarnated into a bugbear.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm looking forward to kicking this adventure off!  Hopefully the 3.5e giants will offer some challenge!


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil is done...


----------



## s@squ@tch

Looks like everything is in order.  The adventure will begin this evening.  Most likely after 9 pm PST though.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Until you are reincarnated into a bugbear.




Bonus humanoid HD, woohoo!


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Looks like everything is in order.  The adventure will begin this evening.  Most likely after 9 pm PST though.




Sweet.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Found some time to get things posted, so the game has begun!!  IC thread is active and online!


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Found some time to get things posted, so the game has begun!!  IC thread is active and online!




Even sweeter.


----------



## hero4hire

I have a couple questions on how you want to run the Giantbane feat before we it comes up in comabt and possibly slow things down.

My questions are in Dark Orange

Duck Underneath: To use this maneuver, you must have 
taken a total defense action, then have been attacked by a foe at least two size 
categories larger than you. _You gain a +4 dodge bonus to your Armor Class, which 
stacks with the bonus for total defense._ 
(would this apply to everyone attacking me? Just the 1st attacker that qualifies to trigger it? If 4 giants surrounded me and attacked at once what would happen?)
If that foe misses you, on your next turn, _as a free action, you may make a DC 15 Tumble check. If the check succeeds, you move immediately to any unoccupied square on the opposite side of the foe _ (having successfully ducked underneath your foe).
(does this provoke Attacks of Opportunities? since it is the same Tumble DC as avoiding AoO I would be inclined to think not but I want to check. As a free action it would *not * cost movement yes?) 
If there is no unoccupied square on the opposite side of the foe or you fail the Tumble check, you remain in the square you are in and have failed to duck underneath your foe.


----------



## s@squ@tch

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I have a couple questions on how you want to run the Giantbane feat before we it comes up in comabt and possibly slow things down.
> 
> My questions are in Dark Orange
> 
> Duck Underneath: To use this maneuver, you must have
> taken a total defense action, then have been attacked by a foe at least two size
> categories larger than you. _You gain a +4 dodge bonus to your Armor Class, which
> stacks with the bonus for total defense._
> (would this apply to everyone attacking me? Just the 1st attacker that qualifies to trigger it? If 4 giants surrounded me and attacked at once what would happen?)
> If that foe misses you, on your next turn, _as a free action, you may make a DC 15 Tumble check. If the check succeeds, you move immediately to any unoccupied square on the opposite side of the foe _ (having successfully ducked underneath your foe).
> (does this provoke Attacks of Opportunities? since it is the same Tumble DC as avoiding AoO I would be inclined to think not but I want to check. As a free action it would *not * cost movement yes?)
> If there is no unoccupied square on the opposite side of the foe or you fail the Tumble check, you remain in the square you are in and have failed to duck underneath your foe.




The way it reads to me is that you get the additional dodge bonus against the first creature that attacks you,  since, in essence, you've got basically a readied action (during your total defense round) that will be triggered by being attacked.

I also believe that if you make your tumble check, there would be no AoO's, if not, I think you would be susceptible to AoO's.

And I think the spirit of the feat would be that the tumble past the giant would not count against your movement.


----------



## hero4hire

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The way it reads to me is that you get the additional dodge bonus against the first creature that attacks you,  since, in essence, you've got basically a readied action (during your total defense round) that will be triggered by being attacked.
> 
> I also believe that if you make your tumble check, there would be no AoO's, if not, I think you would be susceptible to AoO's.
> 
> And I think the spirit of the feat would be that the tumble past the giant would not count against your movement.




All sounds fair.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Isida: Do you have artwork for Morika?  I couldn't find it.

Found it -- the horn.

@ Rhun -- you know you posted three different artworks for your PC?  Who is killin' who now?


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Rhun -- you know you posted three different artworks for your PC?  Who is killin' who now?





Ha ha! Just giving you options. Use the color one for his token, as it shows up the best.


----------



## Voadam

Isida, I know drawing a scimitar from a sheath can be done as part of a move action, but I thought drawing any item from the haversack is a distinct move action. Is there a feat/class ability that gets around this?

from the srd : 







> Retrieving any specific item from a haversack is a move action, but it does not provoke the attacks of opportunity that retrieving a stored item usually does.




I know gloves of storing can allow a stored item to come out as a free action, but I thought that was the benefit of them being five times as expensive and limited to one item compared to the haversack.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I modified his _her_ round 2 action to accomodate the drawing of the scimitar as a move action.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

That'll work, I have a move action somewhere I can use...


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I am sure you are aware, but just a reminder:




Yes, I'm hoping effectively DC 11 is still worthwhile against a weak will save. Tasha's, if successful, basically incapacitates them for 7 rounds.

Even worse, it will have that penalty on humanoids as well, as I'm a native outsider.


----------



## hero4hire

Ack! Seems like I have some catching up to do. Round 3??? Damn!

As some of you know who game with me Monday/Tuesday is something of my _weekend_ and I am not always online. I will do my best to catch up and post right away.

As for the "whats on you" while you sleep.

He wears his mithral shirt (he has endurance so even medium armor is not a problem much less light) rings, amulet. He probably has his weapons within reach.
He doesn't wear the belt or gloves to bed.


----------



## s@squ@tch

H4H: the first two rounds were basically the heroes rousing and getting to the top deck, so I was able to NPC your character without any issue...  Now, that the fight has begun in earnest, it wouldn't be that easy.

BTW, I'm thinking that "Climb Onboard" might not be a maneuvre that would work on an air elemental though....  Duck Under and Death from Below -- I see those two as viable.


----------



## Rhun

For some reason H4H's PC reminds me a lot of Wolverine! Coincidence?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Albeit on a slightly smaller scale....


----------



## DEFCON 1

I'm going to hold off posting my 4th round action until I see everything that occurs before Yoggrith goes.  I'll need to see damage status and such so I can decide whether to go to someone to heal them, or move forward to engage in an attack.


----------



## hero4hire

Rhun said:
			
		

> For some reason H4H's PC reminds me a lot of Wolverine! Coincidence?




What are ya implyin' Bub?!  

Who is this Flamin' Wolverine guy?  

Hmmm actually Jaxel can talk to Wolverines (they burrow right?)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Wow, the dice ranneth hot and cold for the enemy that round -- from a natural 19, 20 and then 19 for the attacks and crit confirm on Jaxel to rolling a 2 for the AoO on Sanne....   

Lets see if Wolverine Jaxel can bounce back.


----------



## hero4hire

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Wow, the dice ranneth hot and cold for the enemy that round -- from a natural 19, 20 and then 19 for the attacks and crit confirm on Jaxel to rolling a 2 for the AoO on Sanne....
> 
> Lets see if Wolverine Jaxel can bounce back.




*Ouch! *


----------



## hero4hire

Is there some sort of rigging or rope handy to swing on?

My intent would be to be able to swing and attack w/o plummeting to my death.

Also metagaming wise I know this is at least greater air elemental if it hit my 32 ac with a 19. Nasty!

I haveta find some way to start wittling those hp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

If no one steps in between these two, I got a nice _arc lightning_ with their names on it.  _That_ should help with some damage.  14d6 worth of damage!


----------



## Rhun

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If no one steps in between these two, I got a nice _arc lightning_ with their names on it.  _That_ should help with some damage.  14d6 worth of damage!





I like it. And the last spot Aeranduil wants to be is between two air elementals.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If no one steps in between these two, I got a nice _arc lightning_ with their names on it.  _That_ should help with some damage.  14d6 worth of damage!




Isida: Is this the same spell as Arc of Lightning -- Druid 4, Sor/Wiz 5?  Which causes an arc of lightening to shoot between two targets and damage them and all within the path?  If so, how do you arrive at 14d6 for damage?  I thought it was 1d6/caster level?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Er, sorry, for some bizarre reason I had it in my head I was 14th level.  But I'm clearly not.  I'm only 8th.  But 8d6 damage still ain't nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Er, sorry, for some bizarre reason I had it in my head I was 14th level.  But I'm clearly not.  I'm only 8th.  But 8d6 damage still ain't nothing to sneeze at!




Give it time, my friend, give it time...


----------



## Voadam

I expect to be offline Thursday until Monday for the American Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## Voadam

Sasquatch, your battle maps and icons are amazingly good, I really like them. How do you do them?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam: The maps I cannot take credit for, I was able to find them on the web, on the Dunjinni site -- a user on that board made several airship maps, all highly detailed.  The icons, I made myself -- and I use the free-program Map Tools for the tactical combat and the creation of the grid system.

I am flying home today, so expect an update tomorrow, as the battle over the ocean continues to rage...


----------



## hero4hire

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> .
> 
> I am flying home today, so expect an update tomorrow, as the battle over the ocean continues to rage...




About that rigging? Otherwise just have Jaxel take a total defense again and move away...


----------



## s@squ@tch

hero4hire said:
			
		

> About that rigging? Otherwise just have Jaxel take a total defense again and move away...




Well, I'm trying to visualize if an airship would have much rigging, as the elemental ring looks (from the pictures) to be fairly self-supporting...


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun: I was just reminded that Elementals are immune to critical hits, and thus, would be immune to ranged precision.


----------



## hero4hire

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Well, I'm trying to visualize if an airship would have much rigging, as the elemental ring looks (from the pictures) to be fairly self-supporting...




Fair enough.


----------



## hero4hire

Okay so I rolled 2 naturals in a row.

I am pretty sure if I live I wont roll above a 8 for this character again....


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Rhun: I was just reminded that Elementals are immune to critical hits, and thus, would be immune to ranged precision.




Well that just really sucks.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well that just really sucks.




Like a vortex, man.  Don't you have manyshot/rapid shot?


----------



## s@squ@tch

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay so I rolled 2 naturals in a row.
> 
> I am pretty sure if I live I wont roll above a 8 for this character again....




You planning on sprouting wings?


----------



## hero4hire

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> You planning on sprouting wings?




Planning on landing on the elemental..Its crazy and heroic. Something I would like to see in a Eberron movie.

I also have the climb aboard manuever, but I am sure he could beat my climb with his grapple...

Jax would rather go out with style (and a pair of nat 20s) then to cower like a wussie. If it works he is legendary as the crazy gnome who jumped off an airship. <<shrugs>>


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

So help me if Morika has to dive down to save your ass she is going to head-butt you into the elemental to finish the job good and proper...


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Like a vortex, man.  Don't you have manyshot/rapid shot?




Yes. As updated IC.


----------



## s@squ@tch

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Planning on landing on the elemental..Its crazy and heroic. Something I would like to see in a Eberron movie.
> 
> I also have the climb aboard manuever, but I am sure he could beat my climb with his grapple...
> 
> Jax would rather go out with style (and a pair of nat 20s) then to cower like a wussie. If it works he is legendary as the crazy gnome who jumped off an airship. <<shrugs>>




I'm trying to get my mind around the physics of this situation --  the elemental is composed completely of swirling air, so I would think that 'landing' or 'grabbing hold' of it would be a very difficult thing to do.  

I would think hitting it with a weapon would be much like hitting an incorporeal creature -- the weapon itself would pass through the creature and deal damage, instead of the satisfying resistance that a corporeal 'body' would generate.

I'll roll the numbers for the climb/grapple/etc, to see what the dice want to tell me.

But I think Morika and Voadam might be involved in their own heroic Eberron pursuit of a falling gnome in the dark of night ....

p.s. You're not intentionally trying to kill off Jaxel, are you?


----------



## s@squ@tch

@pathfinderq1:  Let me know if you plan on having Ipshivi do anything during this combat, I am assuming that she is below decks riding out the storm, as they say.

Due to the actions taken by the elementals before some of the PC's acted, I need updated info from Jaxel, Morika, and Voadam, along with Yoggriths action.  Jaxel now has a choice to invoke the duck underneath move, as the elemental attacked and missed him while using total defense last turn.  (He can still jump overboard if he wants to!    )


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @pathfinderq1:  Let me know if you plan on having Ipshivi do anything during this combat, I am assuming that she is below decks riding out the storm, as they say.




Unless things turn absolutely disastrous, she is content to stay out of this particular fight.  She also thinks the ship needs more recreational reading material- don't they even have the latest issue of the Korranberg Chronicle?


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Morika: I'm sure you are aware of this, but I thought I'd post it:

From the SRD for Call Lightning:


> If you are outdoors and in a stormy area—a rain shower, clouds and wind, hot and cloudy conditions, or even a tornado (including a whirlwind formed by a djinni or an air elemental of at least Large size)—each bolt deals 3d10 points of electricity damage instead of 3d6.




(What's that on the rear deck??    )

Also, your concentration mod should be +10 (due to your +2 con bonus -- you've got +1 listed)


----------



## s@squ@tch

@drothgery:  what part of the partial round is confusing?  I'd like to make sure that it doesn't make things worse, if possible!


----------



## Voadam

If you could put 

CURRENT INIT

or some such in the listing of initiative count actions so we can see on the initiative count where the resolved action from the post ends that would help me.


----------



## Voadam

I will be away on vacation Thursday and Friday Dec. 6, and 7.


----------



## hero4hire

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get my mind around the physics of this situation --  the elemental is composed completely of swirling air, so I would think that 'landing' or 'grabbing hold' of it would be a very difficult thing to do.




Hmm. Can one Grapple an Air Elemental? Pin one? I figure being buffeted by the winds might give me time to pull something off.



> I would think hitting it with a weapon would be much like hitting an incorporeal creature -- the weapon itself would pass through the creature and deal damage, instead of the satisfying resistance that a corporeal 'body' would generate.




By thier description they definitely seem to be incorporeal but they aren't rules wise which is definitely weird. I will abide by any ruling you seem fair.





> p.s. You're not intentionally trying to kill off Jaxel, are you?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nah! Just roleplaying a fearless crazy gnome. Probably should not have watched "Beowulf" before I post though.


----------



## hero4hire

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @
> 
> Due to the actions taken by the elementals before some of the PC's acted, I need updated info from Jaxel, Morika, and Voadam, along with Yoggriths action.  Jaxel now has a choice to invoke the duck underneath move, as the elemental attacked and missed him while using total defense last turn.  (He can still jump overboard if he wants to!    )




Not if I dont have to...


----------



## s@squ@tch

If there was a space on the other side of the elemental for Jaxel to duck under, he would have this round.

Well, to be honest, there IS a lot of space over there, just nothing to keep one from falling 1000' into water.


----------



## hero4hire

Delay in posting due to family emergency. Will post tomorrow after I sleep!


----------



## hero4hire

Gah! Tagged again!

Just to double check..My AC was 33 that round vs the thing right?

23 normal +2 crafty fighter +4 titan fighting +4 total defense


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yup, good rolls -- and the elementals attack bonus is amazing.


----------



## hero4hire

Kewl. I just wanted to make sure. I have so many different modifiers going on I myself have to check them to tally it up.


----------



## Voadam

I expect to be offline from Saturday Dec. 22 to Thursday Jan. 4. Happy Holidays!


----------



## drothgery

I'll be out of town and online only intermittently from 12/24 to 12/31.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Just wanted to ping H4H to make sure he is still with us.


----------



## DEFCON 1

H4H has already said in THIS THREAD that he was taking a break from all of his games as long as the ENWorld subscription service was still screwed up.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yikes, I didn't see that. 

Has ENWorld said anything about getting the subscription thing fixed?

If not, I would think that it will probably not get fixed soon.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, so my plan was to allow some more "get-to-know-you" time on the ship before you touch down in Stormreach.

If you all are pretty much satisfied with how things are at this time, then I will advance the scene.

One question I have for the group -- I was thinking of recruiting an alternate.  H4H is not posting on the forums until they fix the subscriptions, and there is no time frame (that I've seen) for the EN2 forums to go online.  So, basically, you guys need a meat shield of some sort if he is not going to be participating, and Stormreach is a logical place to add someone (here's a preview: you're headed into the jungle) that doesn't dress in loincloths and swing from vines.  (Although that would be interesting)

Also, you've earned some XP!  686 xp (900 xp for Voadam) for all that participated in the combat.  No treasure, as air elementals aren't known to carry anything around.

The xp info is also posted in the RG thread.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> OK, so my plan was to allow some more "get-to-know-you" time on the ship before you touch down in Stormreach.
> 
> If you all are pretty much satisfied with how things are at this time, then I will advance the scene.




Either way...I'm good with more roleplaying as it comes up, or with advancing the adventure. I just go with the flow.



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> So, basically, you guys need a meat shield of some sort if he is not going to be participating, and Stormreach is a logical place to add someone (here's a preview: you're headed into the jungle) that doesn't dress in loincloths and swing from vines.  (Although that would be interesting)




I'm all for recruiting a meatshield. Aeranduil is fairly useless in melee, and it will pay off greatly to have someone between him and the giants!



			
				s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Also, you've earned some XP!  686 xp (900 xp for Voadam) for all that participated in the combat.  No treasure, as air elementals aren't known to carry anything around.




What was our starting XPs?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Starting XP is 28000 for all the 8th level folks.

I'll post a recruitment thread for a meat shield for for team black.  If H4H comes back/EN 2 goes live, he can pick back up with Jaxel, as I don't plan to kill him off(because then I can make the giants more difficult.   ).


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> So, basically, you guys need a meat shield of some sort if he is not going to be participating, and Stormreach is a logical place to add someone (here's a preview: you're headed into the jungle) that doesn't dress in loincloths and swing from vines.  (Although that would be interesting)




Yeah, Sanne's definitely a melee type, but she's no meatshield.


----------



## Rhun

It is really hard to be a meatshield vrs giants, because a couple of hits seem to "tenderize" the shield.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The true art of being a meat shield is to be able to make the attackers miss.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The true art of being a meat shield is to be able to make the attackers miss.




Unfortunately, they seem unlikely to be persuaded not to attack by Sanne's innate charm (or even her mad diplomacy skillz).


----------



## s@squ@tch

In the recruitment of a meatshield, there are three candidates, so I wanted to know if you (the party) has any preference.  

One would be a dwarven knight/dwarven defender, another would be a half-giant fighter, while the last would be a warforged fighter.

Obviously, the last one would be hard for this group to heal.

Please let me know of any preference or comments, as I'd like to pick the shield of meat in the coming days, so that we can get them situated before we head into the interior of the continent.


----------



## Rhun

I'd like to see the builds (or at least partial builds) before I weigh in. They way I see it, is we need the one that is the hardest to hurt...whether that means high AC, high hit points, or both, I don't know. We seem pretty well covered for damage output though, so my take is that we need someone that can take a hit better than a PC that can deliver one.

My initial thought is that the dwarf probably fits that role best.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Dwarves... giants... match made in heaven, methinks!


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> In the recruitment of a meatshield, there are three candidates, so I wanted to know if you (the party) has any preference.
> 
> One would be a dwarven knight/dwarven defender, another would be a half-giant fighter, while the last would be a warforged fighter.
> 
> Obviously, the last one would be hard for this group to heal.




Not if he carries a wand of repair wounds that a wizard could use to heal him with.


----------



## drothgery

Voadam said:
			
		

> Not if he carries a wand of repair wounds that a wizard could use to heal him with.




Or an artificer.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam said:
			
		

> Not if he carries a wand of repair wounds that a wizard could use to heal him with.




That warforged would have several levels in Boy Scout to carry such a wand with him.

Another idea would be for him to be, say, a lvl 7 fighter/lvl 1 artificier and carry such wand.  

Its a bit of a stretch to think that a warforged would walk around with a wand he/she couldn't use and hope that someone would use it on him to repair.  But with the level in artificer, that would make more sense, and lend to a credible backstory of a lone warforged making his/her way in the wilderness.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> That warforged would have several levels in Boy Scout to carry such a wand with him.
> 
> Another idea would be for him to be, say, a lvl 7 fighter/lvl 1 artificier and carry such wand.
> 
> Its a bit of a stretch to think that a warforged would walk around with a wand he/she couldn't use and hope that someone would use it on him to repair.  But with the level in artificer, that would make more sense, and lend to a credible backstory of a lone warforged making his/her way in the wilderness.



Or he could start with 750 gp unspent so he could buy his own wand in Stormreach after hooking up with a party that has a wizard who could use it to heal him.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam said:
			
		

> Or he could start with 750 gp unspent so he could buy his own wand in Stormreach after hooking up with a party that has a wizard who could use it to heal him.




I'm thinking that a warforged of this level would want/need a stronger wand than Repair, Light.  Especially in the heat of battle.  

Yoggrith did a good job of healing people in the elemental attack, and he was using Cure Critical Wounds for the most part.


----------



## Rhun

After looking over the character sheets posted, my opinion is even more solidly steered toward the dwarf PC. That character will have the highest AC vrs giants (due to the dwarf's +4 dodge bonus vrs giants), and he has the most hit points. The warforged would be my second pick.

The half-giant would be a walking target. AC19 and 78 hit points? That is two rounds of meatshield tops.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Aye, the dwarf would make a marvelously shiny distraction.  And damage dealer too, don't get me wrong, but we need someone who can really stand up to a big ol' barrage if necessary.


----------



## drothgery

From a pure numbercrunching perspective, I have to go with the consensus on liking the dwarf. The best AC, most HPs, and doesn't trail the warforged much in expected damage (he does in attack bonus, but we've got a few 'strikers' in 4e parlance in the group in Sanne and Aeranduil to hit a lot). Also, he's the only with a background written so far.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Please welcome Redclaw/Thanor to Team Black!


----------



## Redclaw

Hey all.  

Thanks for the confidence and love.  I hope Thanor can keep those pesky giants off of you for a while.


----------



## Voadam

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

*Waves*  Hey there!  Hope that dwarf of yours comes in a very sturdy tin can!


----------



## Redclaw

Oh he does.  He is unbelievable vulnerable to touch attacks until next level, but against physical attacks he's pretty sheltered.  Especially against rocks thrown by giants.  The combination of his dwarven dodge bonus and his crystal of arrow reflection brings him up to 34 AC against those rocks.


----------



## Rhun

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Oh he does.  He is unbelievable vulnerable to touch attacks until next level, but against physical attacks he's pretty sheltered.  Especially against rocks thrown by giants.  The combination of his dwarven dodge bonus and his crystal of arrow reflection brings him up to 34 AC against those rocks.




Just give us a couple of rounds, and Aeranduil will take those giants out with his arrows!


----------



## drothgery

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Oh he does.  He is unbelievable vulnerable to touch attacks until next level, but against physical attacks he's pretty sheltered.




Well, if you can convince the giants that you're a bigger threat than Sanne for a few rounds, she'd much oblige. A few stabs from a hastily-turned-_giant bane_ rapier from our favorite Lyrandar scion ought to do nicely.


----------



## Voadam

S@squatch, Dreadwraith minions of the black mage are size large.


----------



## Voadam

I don't really expect the claw agent to surrender, but I'm fine with him reporting erroneously that we have a potent necromancer on our side.

I always thought that a silent incorporeal undead would be a convincing silent image.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I always thought that a silent incorporeal undead would be a convincing silent image.





It sounds scary. Or I guess I should say _seems_ scary, since it is a silent image.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam said:
			
		

> S@squatch, Dreadwraith minions of the black mage are size large.




I overlooked that!  That's good, since the wraith artwork is hard to make out at size medium!



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> I don't really expect the claw agent to surrender, but I'm fine with him reporting erroneously that we have a potent necromancer on our side.




Claw agent?  Where?  Just cuz a guy has a green cloak....     He's just shy.


----------



## Redclaw

S@squ@tch--I obviously understand that we'll need to wait until this encounter is done to work Thanor in, but I want you to know that I'm active and following the IC thread.  I'm also happy to do anything you'd like me to in order to be prepared for the eventual introduction.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Welcome Redclaw!  I'll do my best to keep your dwarf on his feet!

(On another note... I have to say that playing a band-aid in PbP is actually pretty interesting.  Rather than trying to figure out the best ways to get into melee and fight, instead it's all about the best ways of getting around the field to heal.  Combat and healing this way are virtually the same, only the targets are different.  I'm enjoying it.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Aye DEFCON 1.  I was playing a combat-ineffective healer in another campaign, so all I had to do was get behind the front line fighters and run back and forth going, "Cure light wounds!  Aid!  Protection from evil!  Bless!  Prayer!  Cure moderate wounds!"  And it was a blast.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Patherfinderq1:  You're up.  Need to know you are planning to do, as you are the only one who can see this guy.

@ everyone else:  I see that Hero4Hire has been logging in to the boards here lately, have you seen him active in any other game?


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi's next action was already posted (post 180 on the IC list).  She move out of the webs, and target the "spy" with another eldritch blast.  

Maybe we'll have to have somebody keep a Glitterdust casting memorized- Ipshivi isn't exactly optimized for damage-dealing...


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ everyone else:  I see that Hero4Hire has been logging in to the boards here lately, have you seen him active in any other game?




He had posted something a while back about not updating games until the subscription service was fixed. I wasn't sure if it applied to games he was playing, or just the ones he was DMing.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:
			
		

> He had posted something a while back about not updating games until the subscription service was fixed. I wasn't sure if it applied to games he was playing, or just the ones he was DMing.




Well, I had hoped it only applied to games he was DM'ing (like the RHoD -- I really want that one to start back up.  But now that Ethandrew has gone missing, it looks more and more like a pipe-dream).

He hasn't posted in this game either, which makes me nervous.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Well, I had hoped it only applied to games he was DM'ing (like the RHoD -- I really want that one to start back up.  But now that Ethandrew has gone missing, it looks more and more like a pipe-dream).
> 
> He hasn't posted in this game either, which makes me nervous.





Good point. It makes me nervous too; I was really enjoying RHoD. Maybe I'll have to go buy it an DM it, just so I can finish it! LOL.


----------



## Redclaw

Rhun said:
			
		

> Good point. It makes me nervous too; I was really enjoying RHoD. Maybe I'll have to go buy it an DM it, just so I can finish it! LOL.



It's a beast of a mod.  I just finished it with my RL group, and the only one to get to the end without a character death was the wizard.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Oh now Redclaw, give the guys some hope.  At least a well-protected and sequestered familiar might survive!


----------



## DEFCON 1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ everyone else:  I see that Hero4Hire has been logging in to the boards here lately, have you seen him active in any other game?



Haven't seen him playing any games.  But as far as I know, you get registered as appearing on the forums even if you just go to the main pages of the ENWorld site.  So he may very well be coming onto ENWorld to look at news, but not coming into the game forums to look at or play any of his games.

The one question I have though is why he doesn't want to play as long as the subscription isn't working?  I mean it only takes all of like two minutes to come onto the main page of the Playing The Game forum... then just scan down the list of threads to see which ones are bolded and have new posts.  Is that really too much of a hardship for some people to do?  I don't understand it, personally.


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The one question I have though is why he doesn't want to play as long as the subscription isn't working?  I mean it only takes all of like two minutes to come onto the main page of the Playing The Game forum... then just scan down the list of threads to see which ones are bolded and have new posts.  Is that really too much of a hardship for some people to do?  I don't understand it, personally.




If a game goes more than half a day without an update, it usually drops off the front page, especially now that you can't use the 50-threads/posts-per-page setting anymore. And if you read the newest post once and come back to post laster, scrolling down three or four pages is a bit of a hassle.


----------



## DEFCON 1

drothgery said:
			
		

> If a game goes more than half a day without an update, it usually drops off the front page, especially now that you can't use the 50-threads/posts-per-page setting anymore. And if you read the newest post once and come back to post laster, scrolling down three or four pages is a bit of a hassle.



And those extra 30 seconds it takes to hit the '2' button to go to the next page is enough to drive some people away screaming from the boards?  Heh.  That's funny.  They're happy to spend 10 to 30 minutes writing a post, so long as they don't have to spend the minute and a half to scan down the first three pages of the forum.

No wonder these games die so quickly so often if this is the attention span of our average PbPer.   :\


----------



## drothgery

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> And those extra 30 seconds it takes to hit the '2' button to go to the next page is enough to drive some people away screaming from the boards?




Err... yes. It's something those of us who do web design or web programming (and I'm the latter) very much have to deal with -- every additional click you require is one that a certain percentage of people won't follow. You don't make things harder for the end user without a very, very good reason.

And the nonfunctional subscription page adds a lot of inconvenience to following -- and running -- PBP games.


----------



## Redclaw

Speaking for myself, rather than for Hero, it's just frustrating that something I've gotten used to is suddenly not functioning, and that the powers that be don't seem inclined to fix it.  It makes it harder to stay up to date with all of the different games I'm involved with, which makes the whole process a little less fun.  Obviously I've gotten around that frustration, but I'm sure I've missed some threads that I should be posting in as a result.  I haven't chosen the response Hero did, but I can't fully fault him for doing so.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

For some reason, I never did get around to subscribing to any of my games, not even when I was running a dozen at once (yes, I was insane).  I'm online at least twice a day, and I kept ENWorld up and running at all times.  I also had all my games in my sig post, so I'd just flip through the deck of links to see if I'm missed any updates and go from there.  With as many games as I had running, a subscription alert every single time would have filled up my inbox so fast...

And now I don't even bother.  I just flip through the pages, look to see what's updated, and meander on from there.  Then again, I don't know if hero4hire has limited internet time or something like that.  If your internet time is strictly controlled, I can see why he'd want the alerts.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I've never used the subscribed threads ability, myself.  So, the change hasn't affected me.  

I just have the games I'm playing in, or DM'ing in my sig thread, and use that to navigate, if they aren't on the first couple of pages.......

Its sad that people don't have the attention span to look for threads, but it is also sad that EN2 is taking so long to get running.


----------



## s@squ@tch

For spotting and chasing off the invisible man:

150 xp (187 xp for Voadam)


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> For spotting and chasing off the invisible man:
> 
> 150 xp (187 xp for Voadam)




Sweet.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Redclaw -- is your axe shock or keen?  Also, do you have a piece of artwork for your token?


----------



## Redclaw

@ S@squ@tch-- I switched it from Shock to Keen, as without a better strength bonus, Keen doesn't make as much of a difference.    

I will search for artwork for you after work today.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, just remember to update your character sheet and remove the shock property (you have it correctly listed as keen in your equipment section, but not in the melee/ranged section.)


----------



## Redclaw

Wow, I'm tired today.   
 I reversed that.  I meant to say I switched it from keen to shock (see the explanation above.)  I swear, this time it's final and I'll make the switch in the RG. 
Sorry, I'm not usually this braindead, I swear.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Redclaw: You will be in the Chapterhouse with your dwarven compatriots when the party arrives there for the night.  Just a heads up.


----------



## Redclaw

That sounds great.  I'm ready to go, and I've been picturing Thanor steaming as the rest of the delve prepare to return to Khorvaire, despite his assurances that he'll find a way to get them back their tunnels.


----------



## Voadam

S@squ@tch

[sblock] Voadam's background was that he was on another world questing for the Rod of Seven Parts (Canadienee Bacon's pbp game). He was a human (viking background) ranger/wizard at that time who was an experienced demon hunter with political and world hopping experience. The Queen of Chaos (an ancient demon lord from before the Tanari who is connected to the Rod) sent a surge of chaos power through the section of the Rod his party held and Voadam got blasted into a new world and transformed with planar energy that burned away part of his humanity and made the good part of his soul more physically manifest as an aasimar. He is physically weaker (less strength and no ranger level) than he was but stronger mentally and magically.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw

S@squ@tch-- the subscription tool is fixed, and it looks like Hero is back.  Since Thanor hasn't been worked into the story yet, I would have no hard feelings with you keeping the original party together.  I'm interested to see where the story goes, and I'm sure I'd love the game, but the continuity might be better for the rest of you.


----------



## hero4hire

Redclaw said:
			
		

> S@squ@tch-- the subscription tool is fixed, and it looks like Hero is back.  Since Thanor hasn't been worked into the story yet, I would have no hard feelings with you keeping the original party together.  I'm interested to see where the story goes, and I'm sure I'd love the game, but the continuity might be better for the rest of you.




Aw heck I never expected to muscle anyone out just because I am fickle and have no patience to find threads any other way...

I left and you stepped up to fill the gap I created. 

If I am needed for the game I will gladly play again. But not at the expense of someone else *not* being able to play.


----------



## s@squ@tch

There's space enough for both of you - this way, the giants can be even more cruel and ruthless.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

I'm quakin' in my furry booties.  

*Looks around shiftily*

_Never taunt or challenge the DM you fool!_


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> There's space enough for both of you - this way, the giants can be even more cruel and ruthless.




An extra warrior type doesn't give the_ rest _ of us any more hit points .


----------



## s@squ@tch

Think of it as another cushion for a giant's club.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Think of it as another cushion for a giant's club.




It is definitely another obstacle between giants and Aeranduil. I'm satisfied with that.


----------



## Redclaw

Happy to do my part.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

s@squ@tch, Morika is ready to go grouse a little at the Chapterhouse whenever you're ready.  I figure a grumpy shifter and a dwarf might hit it off.


----------



## hero4hire

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> There's space enough for both of you - this way, the giants can be even more cruel and ruthless.




Could someone give me a brief synapsis of what happened while I was gone?


----------



## DEFCON 1

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Could someone give me a brief synapsis of what happened while I was gone?



We finished off the air elementals, landed in Stormreach and met a few House Tharashk reps, then Ipshivi spotted an Emerald Claw member following us as we walking into the city (but we weren't able to catch him).  Everyone then went their seperate ways the rest of the day and are meeting back at the Chapterhouse to sleep.


----------



## Voadam

I've been offline for a while and will be for a little while more.

My wife and son are sick (nothing serious) so I'm splitting time at home taking care of them and then cramming in tons of work. I will post again when things settle down.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Bump?

Are we on hiatus, for those who are away (for various reasons), or are we dead?  It has been awfully quite, for both teams.


----------



## drothgery

I think  S@squ@tch is away from his computer this weekend.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I hope that it hasn't seemed slow for the members of team Black -- with the party separated, things have taken a bit of time to tie up the loose ends -- I envision getting things on the road, so to speak, soon for your group.

I have appreciated the good 'get to know ya' dialogue between Ipshivi/Morika and Thanor, it now makes sense to include him as part of the group.

I haven't heard or seen anything from H4H and Jaxel, so I think the best course of action is to have him stay behind in Stormreach.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Yeah! Must kill giants!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, who's planning on going with Sanne to the House Sivis enclave and who is going with Morika to the market to look for the giant druid?


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yoggrith is gonna stay at the chapterhouse until we actually leave to start the adventure.


----------



## Redclaw

Having made a connection, young though it is, with Morika, Thanor will accompany her to the market.  After all, You never know when sommat'll go wrong, lass.  It's best ta have yerself a strong axe by yer side when it does.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi will tag along with Sanne- she stay back a bit, nominally behind the floating point (Scrying widget?), keeping an eye out for any unusual activity in the area.  If they stop moving for any length of time she'll switch on her at-will Detect Magic and study the "object", but she doesn't have any Dispelling capability...


----------



## drothgery

If I remember the artificer mechanics correctly, Sanne might just be capable of creating a scroll of Dispel Magic. I think an artificer's caster level for purposes of crafting items = artificer caster level + 3, and her artificer caster level is 2 (1 from artificer, 1 from Windwright Captain stacking), so she can fake being a 5th level caster, and so manage a scroll of a 3rd-level spell...


----------



## s@squ@tch

I think you are right about Sanne being able to scribe a higher spell level scroll, but the CL of the scroll will be 2.  (Had a situation in Stonegod's campaign where we bought a CL4 fireball scroll -- from a 4th level artificier)


----------



## drothgery

FYI - due to some issues with my home PC, I may not be posting as frequently as I'd like to.


----------



## s@squ@tch

No problem.

Due to horrible internet access down here in Mexico, I have not been able to post any update -- so my apologies.

I am travelling home tomorrow, so expect an update then.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, after an emergency landing in backwoods Mexico because of a fuel leak, I am once again back home.

I looked into the Artificier rules for crafting scrolls and whatnot, and it appears that Sanne gets a +2 CL bonus, so her effective crafting ability would extend to 2nd Level spells and effects, so she would not be able to craft a spell of _Dispel Magic_.

Just so I am clear -- Sanne is headed to House Sivis, and Ipshivi and Voadam are to follow behind.

Then Thanor and Morika are headed to the market to track down the giant druid.

That leaves Moggrith and Aeranduil at the Chapterhouse.


----------



## s@squ@tch

double post


----------



## s@squ@tch

Is everyone still around?  Activity has died down a bit and I'm trying to figure out if it is due to the Easter/Spring break time of year, or if players have lost interest?


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Is everyone still around?  Activity has died down a bit and I'm trying to figure out if it is due to the Easter/Spring break time of year, or if players have lost interest?




Still around, but since the aforementioned PC issues mean my laptop needs to go back to Dell for repairs (and because Lost Odyssey on Xbox 360 is sucking up my free time), I'm not posting very much...


----------



## pathfinderq1

Still here- Ipshivi is contently tagging along on the Sivis errand, but not likely t take the lead there.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Sill here, I just need to go look up why I was talking to the giant again so I could respond intelligently...


----------



## Redclaw

Still here, but Thanor's biding his time as the silent muscle.  He knows he's likely to start a fight if he opens his mouth.


----------



## s@squ@tch

After reviewing the IC work, it boils down to the group has two active fronts -- one is Morika and Thanor out in the Tents of Rusheme, which they are talking with the giant druid that she met yesterday.  The other is Sanne/Ipshivi/Voadam, who just got the info from House Sivis.

The others at the Chapterhouse are pretty much dependent upon them finishing up their errands before they head down to House Tharashk's compound.


----------



## hero4hire

I am afraid this one just lost me due to my absence. My attempt to restart was feeble at best. I had the best intentions but I just couldn't bring myself to read what the heck was going on and no one was willing to spoon feed it for me.

I guess I am more of a REactive poster then a PROactive one.

Sorry.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yeah, I'm just waiting for the actual adventure to start.  We got roped into more "gather info" bits in the morning, but that's not anything Yoggrith cares about.  Once the actual adventure hits the road, I'll start posting again.


----------



## Rhun

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm just waiting for the actual adventure to start.  We got roped into more "gather info" bits in the morning, but that's not anything Yoggrith cares about.  Once the actual adventure hits the road, I'll start posting again.




Aeranduil is on the same page as Yoggrith. He is more interested in shooting giants than gathering more information in the city.


----------



## Voadam

My original plan was to pass notes to have the whole party follow Sanne at a distance with invisibility sphere with Ipshi individually invisible by her side and all of us jump in if she got ambushed while alone. Unfortunately work jumped up more than I expected and kept me away too long to get in such a posting before we split. I will try and get us back to the rest of the party so we can go as a group.


----------



## Rhun

Bummer...Aeranduil actually has a bit of skill in stealth, too!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, now that the group my be sallying forth into the jungle, I'm going to need a rough marching order (default) for the team, along with how you are going to be spending the nights in the jungle.  (camping + watch(es)?)

Plus, I'm assuming that you will not be wanting the Tharashk folks to fight with you, if you do, let me know.  Just keep in mind that they will drain off xp from the fight(s) when they do.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika would like to be near the front, in the first tier of folks if possible.  She's a good scout, but with some people running around all invisible and stuff, ranging too far out could spoil their hiding.  She'd prefer to take 3rd watch when possible.  When she sleeps, she prefers her hammock several feet off the ground.


----------



## drothgery

Figuring on three watches, I suggest

1st - Yoggrith, Sanne
2nd - Ipshivi, Thanor
3rd - Morika, Voadam

The basic idea here is to put people who need 8 hours rest to recover abilities on the first and last watches.

Sanne would prefer to be near the front of any marching order (though not first, as she's not a tank, and doesn't have good scout skills), because she's inclined to dash into the middle of the fray in combat.


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:
			
		

> Figuring on three watches, I suggest
> 
> 1st - Yoggrith, Sanne
> 2nd - Ipshivi, Thanor
> 3rd - Morika, Voadam
> 
> The basic idea here is to put people who need 8 hours rest to recover abilities on the first and last watches.




You missed Aeranduil. Since he is an elf, I believe he only needs to meditate for...is it 4 hours? I can't remember. He can take any watch.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Sanne would prefer to be near the front of any marching order (though not first, as she's not a tank, and doesn't have good scout skills), because she's inclined to dash into the middle of the fray in combat.




Aeranduil will be wherever he can be of most use. The front is a good choice, as he has fairly decent scouting skills, a really good reflex save (in case traps are triggered), and a good spot score; however, he is no tank, and once combat breaks out he will want to be behind our front lines so he can use his bow with impunity.


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:
			
		

> You missed Aeranduil. Since he is an elf, I believe he only needs to meditate for...is it 4 hours? I can't remember. He can take any watch.




I'd suggest him in the late night spot, then; he doesn't have any spells to recover, and that group doesn't have a healer.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam would like to be near the back. All his abilities are ranged and he is a real soft target.


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor is happy just behind the scout(s).  He can't move quickly enough to bail anyone out if they get in trouble, but he wants to be in the thick of the action as soon as possible.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi will probably end up taking the rear guard spot, at least in open jungle.  If we encounter ruins or a similar enclosed area, she will volunteer as a scout in advance of the main group.  At this point, we might want a good set of eyes up front (Aeranduil ?), with our lead guide (ready to fall back at first hostile contact), backed up by Morika and Thanor as heavy hitters.  Voadam, Yoggrith, Sanne, and our other two guide-types can be the second bunch (in some order), a little behind the first team, with Ipshivi as rear-guard (on a regular, scheduled reporting basis, so the group knows if she doesn't chime in).  Something like that ought to do for regular marching- we''ll want a different order when we are actually aware of an impending fight.  Maybe the melee strike group (Morika, Thanor, and possibly Sanne, with Yoggrith as support) and a fallback/artillery team (Aeranduil, Voadam, Ipshivi, and our guides).  I'd think we probably want to keep our guides out of all but the most dire fights- both in the interest of hogging the XP and because we don't want to get stuck in the jungle without them.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Voadam

Did my slow spell go off and fail? I don't see a description of it in the combat post.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Did my slow spell go off and fail? I don't see a description of it in the combat post.




I thought I noted a reference to the beast "shaking off the effects of the spell."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry if it wasn't clear -- it made its saving throw.

Then put a _massive_ beatdown on poor Morika (really high rolls).   

I've a question for those who have dealt with _Confusion_ in the past.

The spell description says that it will attack those who attack it on its next turn.  And will make AoO's on those that it is devoted to attacking.  So, I am assuming this would supercede the rolling each round as to what it would do.  How have you handled AoO's and attacking priorities when you've encountered _Confusion _ before?


----------



## Redclaw

That's certainly how it reads.  No roll if it's attacked, and it will attack whoever hit it between its actions.

Remember, however, that Thanor's Bulwark of Defense ability means it treats squares he threaten as difficult terrain, so he'll likely get an AoO if it moves to attack anyone else.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Sorry if it wasn't clear -- it made its saving throw.
> 
> Then put a _massive_ beatdown on poor Morika (really high rolls).
> 
> I've a question for those who have dealt with _Confusion_ in the past.
> 
> The spell description says that it will attack those who attack it on its next turn.  And will make AoO's on those that it is devoted to attacking.  So, I am assuming this would supercede the rolling each round as to what it would do.  How have you handled AoO's and attacking priorities when you've encountered _Confusion _ before?




I was reading the next combat posting instead of that interrupted one, my mistake.

I interpret confusion the same way.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Experience Time*

For besting the foul athach:

Voadam: 450 xp
Rest: 343 xp


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> For besting the foul athach:
> 
> Voadam: 450 xp
> Rest: 343 xp





Not bad. Although everytime I say athach to myself, it comes out as ass hat.


----------



## Voadam

Its wierd, I intellectually prefer no xp and just being told when I advance, and I know that the xp award difference is just the mechanical effect of being a level lower and facing the same challenges, but I keep getting a momentary rush on seeing I got more xp.   

A cheap little benefit of spending so much xp on item creation and buying off LA I did not anticipate.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm assuming that DEFCON1 is out of town at the moment.  I'd also assume that he will infuse Morika with Shadowy goodness (evilness?) to alleviate her strength drain.

Other than that, any other plans before you turn in for the night?  Who is keeping the gear?  What is being kept?


----------



## Voadam

Voadam has room in his haversack for the gear.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Yup, Yoggrith will heal all back to full since he'll reacquire all spell power in the morning anyway.


----------



## Voadam

Looking over my equipment list I've not got any pearls for identifies.


----------



## s@squ@tch

To keep things moving, if Voadam still hasn't acted by tomorrow, then I'll NPC his character and do my best to seal the fate of the elf.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> To keep things moving, if Voadam still hasn't acted by tomorrow, then I'll NPC his character and do my best to seal the fate of the elf.




If he could throw up some kind of mystical shield to protect Aeranduil, or teleport him away or something, that would be super. A wall of ice would work, as would running up and dimension dooring the elf away. We also wouldn't have to worry about spell resistance.


----------



## s@squ@tch

If I am to NPC Voadam, I would cast Invisibility on Aeranduil -- that seems, to me, to be the only way to prevent him from being savaged.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> If I am to NPC Voadam, I would cast Invisibility on Aeranduil -- that seems, to me, to be the only way to prevent him from being savaged.





Unless the tiger can see the invisible!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Quite true!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Hopefully, if Aerunduil doesn't die this round, Morika's going to try something flashy, spectacular and possibly painful as a distraction.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> If I am to NPC Voadam, I would cast Invisibility on Aeranduil -- that seems, to me, to be the only way to prevent him from being savaged.





I just edited my action this morning, I was posting in a rush last night and at first misread the first combat post thinking the tiger was on top of Aerundil and so invis wouldn't help him. If its OK I will go with invis sphere to hopefully protect him and myself before the tiger goes, otherwise my first posted action was to throw my most powerful enchantment at the beast and hope confusion forces it to do something else.


----------



## s@squ@tch

That's fine with me.  I will update the combat scene at lunchtime.

Will Aeranduil survive?

Will the tiger claim a new scratching post?

We'll see.


----------



## drothgery

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hopefully, if Aerunduil doesn't die this round, Morika's going to try something flashy, spectacular and possibly painful as a distraction.




Sanne's just going to poke it with a stick, err, rapier...


----------



## s@squ@tch

drothgery said:
			
		

> Sanne's just going to poke it with a stick, err, rapier...




What to tigers do when you poke them with things?

@DEFCON1: with your triage patient becoming invisible, this would affect your ability to find him and infuse him with shadow goodness.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> What to tigers do when you poke them with things?




Run away?


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> What to tigers do when you poke them with things?





Obviously they savage you even if you don't poke them with things. Aeranduil was minding his own business.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:
			
		

> Obviously they savage you even if you don't poke them with things. Aeranduil was minding his own business.




Besides looking quite tasty, he wasn't doing much else.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> That's fine with me.  I will update the combat scene at lunchtime.
> 
> Will Aeranduil survive?
> 
> Will the tiger claim a new scratching post?
> 
> We'll see.



As my three year old says "*To the rescue!"*


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> As my three year old says "*To the rescue!"*




Thanks Voadam. Aeranduil owes you one.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Thanks Voadam. Aeranduil owes you one.




What are fellow PCs with high initiative rolls for?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Time for round 2 - Voadam is on the clock.

@Isida: Let me know the meandering path Morika will be taking to get close to the tiger for the body of the sun, or do you want to go as the crow flies and toast some PC's?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika will meander.  She means to toast the nightmare-tiger a nice golden brown, not have to help Yoggrith patch up the masses.


----------



## Redclaw

Voadam said:
			
		

> As my three year old says "*To the rescue!"*



That's one of my two-year-old's favorite's, as well.  Does yours watch "Super Why", or did he/she pick it up somewhere else?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Morika will meander.  She means to toast the nightmare-tiger a nice golden brown, not have to help Yoggrith patch up the masses.




OK, I'll do my best to try and get you within 5' of the creature on your turn without frying anyone else -- not sure if it will be possible if your move is 30' (can't remember off the top of my head), but it would take a move of at least 55' to make it to (7,12) (around the north side of the tiger near Thanor)  or (8,15) (around the south side of the tiger near Sanne) without burning any friendly faces.  

Feel free to give me coordinates on where you want to move.


----------



## Voadam

Redclaw said:
			
		

> That's one of my two-year-old's favorite's, as well.  Does yours watch "Super Why", or did he/she pick it up somewhere else?




That's it. Its his favorite show. PBS is awesome.


----------



## Voadam

quick rule question, does casting grease  on the ground under an opponent count as an attack that breaks invisibility  because it is an area of effect encompassing a foe or an indirect action that does not break invisibility because it is cast on the ground?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I would say that it would break Voadam's invisibility, because the area and/or effect includes a foe.

The RAW kind of contradict themselves -- "causing harm indirectly is not an attack" and "an attack includes any spell targeting a foe or whose area or effect includes a foe".  But I think the spirit of the language would classify the _Grease_ spell as an attack.

If the _Grease_ was cast without the tiger in its AoE to start with, then it would not be considered an attack.


----------



## Redclaw

He could grease Sanne, however, providing her with a bonus on the escape artist attempt to escape the grapple.


----------



## Voadam

Redclaw said:
			
		

> He could grease Sanne, however, providing her with a bonus on the escape artist attempt to escape the grapple.




You beat me to my question.   Will it break my invis to cast the spell on an ally to boost their escape as opposed to under the feet of an opponent to cause a fall? I'm going to do it either way but wondering how you will rule.

"*Wonder Red needs help! To the rescue*!"


----------



## Redclaw

Does that make Voadam Princess Presto?  Thanor is definitely Alpha Pig.


----------



## Voadam

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Does that make Voadam Princess Presto?  Thanor is definitely Alpha Pig.



No of course n. . . .  crap I've even got the wand.  

"*Let's turn the 'S' in 'Psuedonatural tiger with SR' into a 'D' to make it a 'pseudonatural tiger with DR', then I can cast my scorching ray without worrying about spell resistance! Presto Changeo. Yay!"*


----------



## drothgery

Redclaw said:
			
		

> He could grease Sanne, however, providing her with a bonus on the escape artist attempt to escape the grapple.




... and to a conventional grapple check, which works slightly better for her, as she has no ranks in Eascape Artist (before any spells and/or special effects come into play, it's a +7 vs a +4).


----------



## s@squ@tch

I took a gander at her skills earlier today and noticed the lack of escape artist -- and was shocked, SHOCKED, I say to find a swashbuckler who didn't need to get out of bindings!    

I would think that casting the _Grease_ on Sanne would not be considered an attack on the tiger, so no break in _Invisibility_.




> "Let's turn the 'S' in 'Psuedonatural tiger with SR' into a 'D' to make it a 'pseudonatural tiger with DR', then I can cast my scorching ray without worrying about spell resistance! Presto Changeo. Yay!"




How 'bout we compromise and give it both?


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I took a gander at her skills earlier today and noticed the lack of escape artist -- and was shocked, SHOCKED, I say to find a swashbuckler who didn't need to get out of bindings!




She can get of bindings. That's what the ranks in diplomacy are for .


----------



## Redclaw

drothgery said:
			
		

> She can get of bindings. That's what the ranks in diplomacy are for .



Yeah, but can she talk her way out of a tiger's jaws?

Thought not.


----------



## drothgery

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Yeah, but can she talk her way out of a tiger's jaws?
> 
> Thought not.




No, but she usually has crewmates with ballistae to prevent her from getting in that situation .


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

It's official, the dice hate me.  Second dramatic charge, second one.  I either need to find a new rolling platform or ask the DM to roll for me.  Or just start drinking, heavily.  ("I'd listen to him, he'd pre-med.")


----------



## Rhun

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Or just start drinking, heavily.  ("I'd listen to him, he'd pre-med.")




This is what I do. I recommend Scotch.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm trying to keep from laughing at your inability to charge, but it is proving too difficult.    

The land is against you, outsider!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:
			
		

> This is what I do. I recommend Scotch.




I'd recommend a nice Syrah (from Washington State) or perhaps a Pinot Noir (from Oregon).


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'd recommend a nice Syrah (from Washington State) or perhaps a Pinot Noir (from Oregon).




I'm a big fan of wines too. I've got a nice wine cooler at home stocked full.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of wines too. I've got a nice wine cooler at home stocked full.




I've only got a small 40 btl unit at home for near term consumption, but I've got a locker downtown with all the age worthy wines.  (damn parts of the country where they don't make basements!)

Favorite varietals/producers?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Heck, _I_ laugh at my inability to charge!  And I don't even drink and I'm thinking about drinking.  Maybe I'll just go drink a bunch of cranberry juice and dream of the day when Morika won't trip over her own big feet.  I'm totally switching my spell selection the next day to get some more long-range spells, because the stars, land, and giant curses are killing my character!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry for the delay -- been immersed in some home improvements over the past week or so.

Plus, I think it was appropriate to give everyone time to appreciate Morika's inability to keep her footing.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Experience from the tiger:

Voadam: 900 xp
Rest:  686 xp


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> [sblock=Voadam]
> _Mass Lesser Vigor_ is Cleric 3/Druid 3.  Aeranduil would need to make a use magical device check to use it.
> 
> Unless Order of the Bow Initiate grants druidical spell powers (I don't have the source book for that PrC)
> [/sblock]




[sblock]I didn't have spell compendium with me, I was just going off of older versions of voadam where he was a rgr 1/wiz X and could use cure light wound wands. Should I edit the post before anybody responds and know that it only works for Morika and Yogritth? I would pass it on to Morika then.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery

Voadam said:
			
		

> [sblock]I didn't have spell compendium with me, I was just going off of older versions of voadam where he was a rgr 1/wiz X and could use cure light wound wands. Should I edit the post before anybody responds and know that it only works for Morika and Yogritth? I would pass it on to Morika then.[/sblock]




FWIW, both Ipshivi (UMD +10) and Sanne (UMD +13) have enough ranks in UMD to make using a random wand a better than even proposition.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Voadam - no worries, I had to look it up in Complete Divine to make sure.  For some reason, the Vigor series of spells only are usable by druids and clerics....

Since UMD only requires a DC20 to use, Ipshivi can always use it (taking 10 per Warlock), whereas Sanne can successfully use it 65% of the time...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Or Morika can use it successfully 100% of the time.  

Hey now, I was wondering, what's more disturbing about this foot, the fact that the rest of the statue is missing, or the fact that it only has four toes?

  Cookie if you get the reference!


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'll be in Walla Walla, WA all weekend for Spring Release, so expect no updates until Monday, or whenever I sober up.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Everybody still here?  The IC thread has dropped to page three- just checking to see if everything is okay...


----------



## drothgery

Still here (though this weekend and early next week I'll be here intermittently, if at all).


----------



## Redclaw

Still here.  I guess S@s is still sauced.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I was horrified to notice that the thread had dropped to page _THREE_!!!

Sorry, can't let that happen again.


----------



## Voadam

Did we already decide that watches will not screw up spell rest or am I thinking of a different thread?

Voadam has darkvision as an aasimar so he is happy to be a middle watch if it won't stop his spell prep. Otherwise he will happily take first, last, or none.


----------



## drothgery

Voadam said:
			
		

> Did we already decide that watches will not screw up spell rest or am I thinking of a different thread?




Yeah, though that was a while ago. Sanne, with no darkvision and minimal infusion capability, will take first or last watch normally. If she doesn't need to regain infusions (because she hasn't used any that day), she'll do a midwatch.


----------



## Redclaw

With no spell preparation to worry about, and good ol' dwarven darkvision, Thanor is happy to take middle watch.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Is the group comfortable with one person/watch or do you want two?


----------



## pathfinderq1

Two would definitely be preferable, if we have the numbers.  One staying near the center of the campsite, and one moving- they can trade off though the course of the watch to prevent boredom and to keep the routine a bit varied for any intruders.  As for having a campfire, I think we might want a small one- but have a lantern or sunrod ready if there is trouble, since not everybody has darkvision.

For what it is worth, Ipshivi doesn't need food either, so she will actually take her two hour rest essentially immediately once the party stops moving for the night, while everyone else is going through the drudgery of setting up the camp and having dinner/evening decompression time.  Figure she'll miss maybe half of the first watch, then stand guard for the rest of 1st and all of 2nd and 3rd.  Once she starts watch, she'll find a good hiding spot (most likely perched in a convenient tree)- she'll choose her spot carefully (taking 10 on her Hide check, for a 25 +Invisibility)


----------



## pathfinderq1

*Watch list proposal*

Trying to get this straightened out- feel free to comment.  Bold print indicates something already volunteered for, regular type for 'don't care' or no comment yet.

Three watchs:
1st watch: *Voadam*, Sanne, Ipshivi (second half of watch)
2nd watch: *Thanor*, Aeranduil, Ipshivi
3rd watch: *Morika*, Yoggrith, Ipshivi


----------



## Rhun

That watch schedule works for me.


----------



## drothgery

Works for me as well.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Cool -- thanks to Pathfinderq1 for the watch compilation.

And I will assume that you are having a small campfire going.

I'll advance the action tonight (hopefully) or tomorrow (at the latest).


----------



## Voadam

Laying the groundwork to learn elvish when I become a loremaster.


----------



## drothgery

Voadam said:
			
		

> Laying the groundwork to learn elvish when I become a loremaster.




FWIW, Sanne speaks Elven as well (not surprising for a half-elf).


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:
			
		

> FWIW, Sanne speaks Elven as well (not surprising for a half-elf).




Ah, but she wouldn't speak it as well as a full-blood! 

But that does give Aeranduil someone else to speak it with.


----------



## Voadam

Isida, 

Voadam presumably shouted loud enough for Morika to hear, I'd suggest focusing on the scorpion instead of taking the AoO to get to the dwarf, I'm already flying and cannot feasibly tangle with scorpions or scorrow in melee the way Morika can.

Sorry if this is taking away your thunder again.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Other than _call lightning_, the rest of Morika's battle spells require close combat.  We've all seen how great she does with that, and she's already been hurt.  Morika got Thanor into this, and she'd like to get him out.  She also has a higher initiative than Voadam, and Voadam has been responsible for most of the party kills thus far.  Let the powerful wizard deal with the enemies, Morika's on a mission of mercy, as straight attacking hasn't gotten her anything but pain and humiliation thus far.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, updated round 2 with everything I could at this point.  

Need clarification on Morika/Voadam's actions -- in the heat of the moment, it would be easy to believe both would act to save the fallen dwarf, so if you would like a different action (only one person going into the pit to save Thanor), please post post-haste.   

The only other need is for Yoggrith's action.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika is bull-headedly going into the pit, come hell or high water.  Hmm... both of which may be in evidence here!


----------



## Voadam

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Morika is bull-headedly going into the pit, come hell or high water.  Hmm... both of which may be in evidence here!




Voadam, ever the gentleman, will defer the honor of the rescue to the bull-headed shifter lady.


----------



## Voadam

Did my web get resolved? My first post said I webbed the two scorrow then went after Thanor. My second one said since Morika goes after him he changes his move action from going after Thanor to going up.


----------



## Voadam

Did the first scorrow who was in the web not get entangled by it? It seems like he moved back 5' to avoid an AoO and did not have to devote his whole round to do so.

from web: 

"Each round devoted to moving allows the creature to make a new Strength check or Escape Artist check. The creature moves 5 feet for each full 5 points by which the check result exceeds 10." 

If he was not entangled I would like to not use web on the second scorrow but the grease wand instead.


----------



## s@squ@tch

The web from the last round did not entangle Scorrow #2.  (the web is listed on the map as the gray 20' radius AoE)  -- you were not able to get both of the scorrow due to Yoggrith's position on the map.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Isida - I need Morika's action this round.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Right, yes, on it, was working, (what the snot am I going to _do?!_)


----------



## s@squ@tch

Whatever you plan, make sure it involves a natural 1.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Whatever you plan, make sure it involves a natural 1.





Ha ha ha. I was just about to posting something like that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Shaddup, both of yous!


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> The web from the last round did not entangle Scorrow #2.  (the web is listed on the map as the gray 20' radius AoE)  -- you were not able to get both of the scorrow due to Yoggrith's position on the map.




I looked over the map again, it was unwounded #2 on the left entangled in the web who full attacked Yoggrith and did not back up. It is #1 on the right outside of the web who backed up and flung the bead. I got confused by #2 being the one on the left.


----------



## Voadam

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Right, yes, on it, was working, (what the snot am I going to _do?!_)




Heal the cleric before he drops?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam said:
			
		

> Did the first scorrow who was in the web not get entangled by it? It seems like he moved back 5' to avoid an AoO and did not have to devote his whole round to do so.
> 
> from web:
> 
> "Each round devoted to moving allows the creature to make a new Strength check or Escape Artist check. The creature moves 5 feet for each full 5 points by which the check result exceeds 10."
> 
> If he was not entangled I would like to not use web on the second scorrow but the grease wand instead.




I'm assuming you want to cast Grease as an AoE to hit Scorrow #1  instead of targetting his weapons?

Also, it is official, invisiblecastle hates Sanne.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you want to cast Grease as an AoE to hit Scorrow #1  instead of targetting his weapons?
> 
> Also, it is official, invisiblecastle hates Sanne.




Correct, 10' grease pad under #1 causing a reflex save every round or go down prone.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Invisible castle apparently hates Morika too, all those ones, and then a two again on her save...


----------



## s@squ@tch

@ Morika: I'm assuming you want to begin to rain down lightning upon the scorrow this round?

@ Drothgery: The scorrow that Aeranduil has been attacking is not the one you are a 5' step from (that one is unharmed so far), so it did not drop, do you want to move over and attack it?  or 5' step to the other and full attack?

@ DEFCON1: any particular square you would like as a withdrawal destination?

@ Pathfinderq1: I can't allow the _unseen servant_ to grab the necklace off of the scorrow.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Drothgery: The scorrow that Aeranduil has been attacking is not the one you are a 5' step from (that one is unharmed so far), so it did not drop, do you want to move over and attack it?  or 5' step to the other and full attack?




Okay, I misread the setup (I was thinking the one in front of her was damaged), but her thinking is the same either way (what can I say, she's a gambler...), so yeah, she'll move over and attack the injured one, tumbling if necessary to avoid AoOs (just use the first set of attack rolls); she can't fail a DC 15 tumble check.

On another subject, I scratched together an approximation of a 4e Sanne last week (half-elf Rogue 8 w/Arcane Initiate, Ritual Caster, and Raging Storm* feats; used Dilettante on a lightning-flavored power)

* I figured that was the best effort on covering her artificer level and dragonmark.


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> @ Pathfinderq1: I can't allow the _unseen servant_ to grab the necklace off of the scorrow.




No problem- I didn't actually think it was likely, but it didn't hurt to ask.  In that case, as noted, Ipshivi will use Walk Unseen and take a 5-foot step "north".


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

DM: Morika will indeed start raining down lightning on the scorrow, starting with the fireball-throwing one.  She will also move up 30 ft. before doing so to get her out of further fireball range, hopefully.


----------



## Voadam

*Vacation*

I will be on vacation and expect to be without internet access from 6/21 through 6/30.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Anyone else want to pursue the fleeing Scorrow with Ipshivi?  Or are you content to lick your wounds?


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> Anyone else want to pursue the fleeing Scorrow with Ipshivi?




Nope. Or rather, Sanne wants to, but even an unrepentant gambler like she is doesn't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari

Morika will fly after and fry him for at least 2-3 rounds, unless she gets hit again.  _Call lightning_ has a decent range, and it would be worth it to not have further enemies seeking revenge.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil would be more than happy to continue sending his barrage of arrows after the scorrow, but he doesn't have a way to see it.


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:
			
		

> Aeranduil would be more than happy to continue sending his barrage of arrows after the scorrow, but he doesn't have a way to see it.




If Ishpvi's dangling something over the right square (well, squares, as the the thing's larger than medium), you should be able to target the square and have just a 50% miss chance. Not something I'd want to do in melee, but at range? Not too bad of an idea.


----------



## s@squ@tch

One note for archery -- you are in a marshland, dotted with lots of trees.  After about 60-80' of distance between two parties, things start to gain the effects of cover.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:
			
		

> One note for archery -- you are in a marshland, dotted with lots of trees.  After about 60-80' of distance between two parties, things start to gain the effects of cover.




While this is true, Aeranduil can also use _Pierce the Foliage_ from _Woodland Archery_, which helps some:

[sblock=Pierce the Foliage]
If you hit a foe with a Miss Chance due to Concealment with a ranged attack, you can ignore the Miss Chance against the same foe in the following round.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

Is it marshy enough that something with a low-slung scorpion body as big as a horse leaves a definable outline in the muck?  Or are the trees defined enough that Ipshivi can call out targeting information specific enough to allow ranged attacks to target a specific square (especially for a creature larger than one square in area- that is, something like "he is 5 feet past that little yellow shrub there")?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Portions of the ground are quite solid, while others are soft and wet.  Trees, vines, and shrubs are quite abundant and there often are unusual specimens with odd colorations or outlines.  

Granted, the farther you move away from the main group, the harder it will be for the stationary Aeranduil to see the exact spot for aiming -- after about 100', he will be unable to see anything specific.  

Is Aeranduil going to pursue the scorrow as well?  (i.e. move towards Ipshivi and Morika)  If so, how far is the subgroup planning on the pursuit (either in rounds or distance)?


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil will not pursue. He has seen one too many dwarves end up in pit traps, and while he is much more intelligent than any dwarf, he wouldn't want to chance being led into a trap.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Ipshivi is willing to maintain the pursuit for a little while- say about as long as either the Call Lightning or one charge of Expeditious Retreat lasts, whichever comes first.  Don't want to get to far out into the trackless waste.


----------



## Voadam

So is the W in the green circle near tower 2 the huge dragon? Can we see it?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ok, so for group Black, I see the following people still around:

DEFCON1: Yoggrith
Rhun: Aeranduil
patherfinderq1: Ipshivi
drothgery: Sanne
Voadam: Voadam (currently out of town)
redclaw: Thanor 


People I haven't seen:

isida kep'tukari

Hopefully I'm mistaken -- and thanks to all for sticking with the game during the ups and downs!


----------



## Voadam

Voadam has encountered a crocodile before, but did not know what it was.


----------



## Redclaw

I guess team black is resurrected.  Let's crunch some BBEGs.


----------



## drothgery

Can we assume all spell slots and X uses per day magic items are reset? I don't know if Sanne's cast anything today in-game (or used her counterstrike bracers) anymore...


----------



## s@squ@tch

Although the scorrow attack was earlier in the day, assume that all spell slots/etc/etc are refreshed as a new day occurred.  Way too much trouble to go back and try and figure out who had what left.

Also, I updated the RG thread with Xp for the Scorrow attack, as well as list out the gear that you've found so far.

XP and gear post in RG


----------



## Rhun

Nice. Thanks for the update S@s! < 6000 xps to go for level 9.


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> Nice. Thanks for the update S@s! < 6000 xps to go for level 9.




Hmm... we need to figure out a more efficient way of getting XP. Sanne uses lots of action points in combat, and she may run out in another major battle or two...


----------



## s@squ@tch

FYI, I'll be gone until Tuesday.  Have a good weekend!


----------



## drothgery

I'm going to be out of town and without dice and rulebooks Friday - Monday.


----------



## pathfinderq1

*Camping nuts and bolts- feedback welcome*

Some ideas about our camping plans- I figured it would be easier to do this OOC.  Any ideas are welcome.

My thoughts:
We don't want to set up on the ground floor, where the previous group got hit, but it seems sensible to get some shelter/advantage from the buildings.
So- if we can get the one lift working, raise it up a few floors to prevent easy access (if not, see if we can block or jam it somehow, so the enemy can't use it).  Place one guard at the top of the lift shafts, and another at the 'windows' or similar location overlooking the front entry- no guard on the front door at ground level.  Keep the sleeping group well back from any access point, with a response point closer in, in case we are attacked (especially keep whoever the scrying bubble is on away from our guard post, to prevent recon of our guards).  Even if the giants and/or scorrow can climb the shafts or the outside of the building, it seems easier to handle them that way than during a mass rush.

Ipshivi needs minimal sleep- she will actually do her rest while everyone is eating and setting up camp, then stay on watch through the night.  If we have "windows", she will watch the front door- if not, she will be watching from one of the inactive lift shafts at the ceiling level of the first floor, essentially just peeking around the corner of the shaft wall and ready to fall back at first hint of trouble.

Anybody else?


----------



## s@squ@tch

*Combat recap:*

1200 xp for Voadam, 1029 xp for the rest.  XP Post in RG updated.

1 AP used by Yoggrith for Cause Critical Wounds in 1st round
1 AP used by Sanne to augment her blade

Please update your sheets when you have a chance.


----------



## Voadam

Can someone remind me what action points do in Eberron? I've got 8, no specific action point powers, and I'm really close to leveling.


----------



## Voadam

Are the long scorrow blades martial or exotic weapons? I should probably keep one if only to be able to threaten and flank.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Drow longknife is an exotic weapon.  Similar to a shortsword, but balanced for throwing.  The ones from the scorrow that you found  are size large.  The one on the dead drow is medium sized.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Action points can be used to augment a lot of rolls -- like to-hit, saving throw, SR checks, etc.

Only Sanne has a action point specific power (instant infusion) that I am aware of in this group.


----------



## pathfinderq1

So is the claw insignia on the drow's cloak (or tattoo) by any chance green?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Claw on the back of the cloak is black, it is on a greenish-jungle camoflage-like cloth.

Tattoo on the drow cheek is white -- set off from his black skin.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> Action points can be used to augment a lot of rolls -- like to-hit, saving throw, SR checks, etc.
> 
> Only Sanne has a action point specific power (instant infusion) that I am aware of in this group.




APs can be used on any d20 roll, though only once per round. We're 8th level, so you roll 2d6 and take the highest.

FYI - any artificer can do what Sanne's been doing.

You can also use 2 APs to get extra uses of x/day abilities - bardic music, rage, smite evil, stunnig fist, turn/rebuke undead, and wild shape are called out speicifically in the ECS; anything else is at DM's discretion.


----------



## s@squ@tch

So, with Voadam being some-what out due to his move, it makes my job of NPC'ing him and his conversation with the lift to be somewhat difficult.

Does anyone want to pick up where the green wizard left off?  Or is the group more inclined to rest for the night and go from there?

Either way, just let me know in the IC thread.

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil doesn't want anything to do with the lift, beside transportation. He didn't like its comments about elves.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Let's just skip ahead.  Any useful info we might receive from the lift can be doled out by S@squ@tch at various later points as need be... and we don't have to have 4/5 of the party completely useless for the time being because we don't speak Giant.


----------



## s@squ@tch

That's fine with me.

Proposed watch schedule:

1st: Ipshivi
      Morika
2nd: Ipshivi
      Aeranduil
3rd: Ipshivi
      Thanor

Plans for the night?

I know that Voadam wanted to prepare some _Identify_ spells and also attempt to read the scrolls.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'd like to take this opportunity and thank those of you who have stuck by this game -- and rejoined after the unannounced hiatus.

That being said, if there is something that I can do in order to improve the game, please let me know -- my goal is to create a sense of pulse-pounding excitement to capture the essence of this very classic module.

If you are no longer that excited about your PC in the game, or if the flame has gone out, please let me know -- we are at the best point in the game to tweak a PC, if that is something that will reignite the fire. 

If you are no longer interested in the game,  please let me know.  There will be no hard feelings if you just aren't 'feeling' it anymore.  I don't want you to feel obligated to participate in something that you don't want to be part of.  There is no shame in saying,"You know, I just can't recapture the excitement I had with this PC before the unplanned hiatus."  I completely understand.

That being said, I have to admit that I'm quite psyched to finally have the group at the beginning of the actual module -- and I hope that the rest of you feel the same.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> I'd like to take this opportunity and thank those of you who have stuck by this game -- and rejoined after the unannounced hiatus.
> 
> That being said, if there is something that I can do in order to improve the game, please let me know -- my goal is to create a sense of pulse-pounding excitement to capture the essence of this very classic module.




So far I like what you have done with it. Until the steading came into view, every bit of this game has been completely different from the Against the Giants I am used to. Kudos to you, S@s!



s@squ@tch said:


> If you are no longer that excited about your PC in the game, or if the flame has gone out, please let me know -- we are at the best point in the game to tweak a PC, if that is something that will reignite the fire.




I am still excited about my PC. He has been able to inflict some great damage with his bow so far, and we haven't even gotten to the giants yet. So, I've got that tingly feeling that a dwarf might get right before he starts chopping orcs! 



s@squ@tch said:


> That being said, I have to admit that I'm quite psyched to finally have the group at the beginning of the actual module -- and I hope that the rest of you feel the same.




I'm way psyched! Let's bust up some giants, yo!


----------



## Redclaw

I'm definitely psyched to be at the steading!  I have realized yet again (I do this on a regular basis) that 3.5 warrior-types aren't much use outside of actual combat.  Now that combat looms, Thanor is getting that very tingly feeling Rhun was describing.  

Bring on the giants!  Let's just hope we're not the Patriots.


----------



## s@squ@tch

FYI - I'll be out of town all weekend, getting back late Sunday night.


----------



## Neurotic

I just noticed I posted earlier in team Gold OOC. Here is in correct one.

I have few questions and Morika will be reposted to RG before friday

Powerful charge feat adds to charging damage 1d8 for Medium; 2d6 for Large; 3d6 for Huge creature. Morika strikes as Huge creature (two size increases)
Questions:
Do I add damage for medium to base 2d6+1d8 and then increase both for size?
OR
I add bonus for Huge creature (3d6) directly and increase base 2d6 as per table?

How did Morika get 2d8 damage for gore attack? If I read the entry correctly base 2d6 with one size increase should be 3d6 not 2d8.

Total damage for charge then would be either:
2d6 increased to 4d6 + 1d8 increased 3d6
OR
2d6 increased to 4d6 + 3d6 for bonus for Huge (comes to the same) = 7d6 + STR +2

Doesn't gore get STR x 1.5 bonus? I'll check this one out.


[sblock=Improved Natural Attack]
Choose one of the creature’s natural attack forms. The damage for this natural weapon increases by one step, as if the creature’s size had increased by one category: 1d2, 1d3, 1d4, 1d6, 1d8, 2d6, 3d6, 4d6, 6d6, 8d6, 12d6. 

A weapon or attack that deals 1d10 points of damage increases as follows: 1d10, 2d8, 3d8, 4d8, 6d8, 8d8, 12d8. 

This feat may be taken multiple times, but each time it applies to a different natural attack. 

[/sblock]

As for items:
With creatures that hit as strong as giants do, little bit of AC helps more then 8 extra hit points. and with STR 22 while shifting and with +2 bonus from charge even giants will fall when she butts them. I'll send Morika for review before posting if you, s@squ@tch, give me an email I can send it to.

Replace:
boots of comfort with anklet of translocation
amulet of health with amulet of natural armor
pearl of power ? I'll think on it.

Morika is posted in RG

How about were touched master PrC? Could Morika replace last druid level (losing 1 3rd and 1 4th level spell) for one level in it? It's not casting one, but gets more shifter feats and morika is described as having powerful and wild spirit. It fits better with the story altough Moonspeaker is also fitting because of fey connection. But I think she is more warrior then caster at this point.

Cheers


----------



## s@squ@tch

Just a note to figure out what's happening in round 1.

I just want to make sure everyone is on the same page.

Aeranduil/Sanne are waiting to see if the giant comes to them, whereas Voadam and Morika appear to be taking the fight to where the giant is.

I don't want to influence the PC's actions, as they can do whatever they want, based upon their own personalities, but just want to be clear, since everything within the Steading now can have all sorts of repercussions and create fun situations.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@neurotic - go ahead and post morika to the RG, I can look it over and give feedback. as far as touched master prc goes, if that is what you want to do, go ahead.  keep in mind that morika is the only caster on the normal progression in the group -- Voadam is 1 level behind (due to LA+1 race at the start), whereas Yoggrith is also on the slower track to higher level spells.  At 9th level, Morika would be the only one in the group with 5th lvl spell access.   Just a thought.  She's your baby now.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Aeranduil/Sanne are waiting to see if the giant comes to them, whereas Voadam and Morika appear to be taking the fight to where the giant is.




As an archer, Aeranduil is quite alright with this. Morika and Voadam can keep the brute busy while Aeranduil sends arrows into him.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> Aeranduil/Sanne are waiting to see if the giant comes to them, whereas Voadam and Morika appear to be taking the fight to where the giant is.
> 
> I don't want to influence the PC's actions, as they can do whatever they want, based upon their own personalities, but just want to be clear, since everything within the Steading now can have all sorts of repercussions and create fun situations.




Sanne doesn't think charging at the giant is a good idea, because the size of the hallway means only two people can face it in melee at once unless we catch it at the intersection, or she gambles on tumbling through the giant's space (which is about a 50/50 shot for her).


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> Sanne doesn't think charging at the giant is a good idea, because the size of the hallway means only two people can face it in melee at once unless we catch it at the intersection, or she gambles on tumbling through the giant's space (which is about a 50/50 shot for her).




You gotsta bump up her Tumble skill there, Drothgery! 

Having one PC between Aeranduil and the enemy is always going to be the archer's plan; I've kinda been banking on that PC being Thanor and/or Morika.


----------



## Neurotic

Well, as I understood things, he was coming toward us anyhow. Aeranduil could have waited few more steps before he showed, but that's all. And Morika would NOT be last in row (altough I understand that NPC gets last spot, she is mine now, MINE I TELL YOU  ). She would stand near archer ready for charge.

And new Morika has few surprises in store...

I decided to ditch natural armor amulet and retain that of health because after re-reading barkskin it provides same bonus type as amulet and they DON'T stack...she's better off casting barkskin.

I'll change her spell selection, but it will be effective from next sleeping unless I can change those now? In that case she already has barkskin on her lasting 80 minutes. I'll provide full list later.

Oh, and for PrCs - It's hard to qualify for Moonspeaker for Morika, she's not human, has no Int bonuses for skills and it requires failry high skills.
For were master she qualifies off the bat. As I said, I don't see her as much of a caster druid. She has WIS 16 for gods sake! Both level adjustments went to STR. What kind of caster does that?! That said, I already rearanged skills so that her concentration, listen and spot dropped somewhat in favor of know(nature).


----------



## Rhun

Can't wait to see the new, and hopefully improved, Morika in combat!


----------



## Neurotic

Here she is. Enjoy!

Observe under average damage roll of 30 on a charge-


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Here she is. Enjoy!
> 
> Observe under average damage roll of 30 on a charge-





Looks great. Can't wait to see her giant-strong 5' frame knock around some real giants!


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> You gotsta bump up her Tumble skill there, Drothgery!




She's maxed out, unless I can raise her dex or find a tumble-boosting item .



Rhun said:


> Having one PC between Aeranduil and the enemy is always going to be the archer's plan; I've kinda been banking on that PC being Thanor and/or Morika.




If Sanne were in charge she'd have Morika and Thanor make a stand one square back from Aern's side of the intersection, and wait for the giant to come to them there (if we had six melee guys, rather than four, we'd want to trap the giant in the intersection, but it's easier to slip around behind him if you don't have to squeeze through a corner).

The ranged types (Voadam, Ishpvi, and Aern) would be wherever they wanted to be, as long as they weren't in anyone's way.


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> She's maxed out, unless I can raise her dex or find a tumble-boosting item .




Well then, we need more levels! 



drothgery said:


> If Sanne were in charge she'd have Morika and Thanor make a stand one square back from Aern's side of the intersection, and wait for the giant to come to them there (if we had six melee guys, rather than four, we'd want to trap the giant in the intersection, but it's easier to slip around behind him if you don't have to squeeze through a corner).
> 
> The ranged types (Voadam, Ishpvi, and Aern) would be wherever they wanted to be, as long as they weren't in anyone's way.




Well, it will be interesting to see how fast a single giant goes down...that will give us an idea of how fast we are all going to die when we are faced with multiple giants.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@Neurotic, so, you're going to keep the amulet of health?  Then just update the sheet and change it from nat. armor to health. (both in equipment, and her CON score, plus AC reduction).  Feel free to change your spell selection for the day -- and I'm ok with her having cast _Barkskin _when she climbed up the tower w/ Aeranduil, so she'd have about 780/800 rounds left on the duration.


----------



## Redclaw

Sadly, Thanor doesn't get to go before the giant.  He's happy to play speed bump between the enemy and Aeranduil once he gets to act, however.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:


> Well, it will be interesting to see how fast a single giant goes down...that will give us an idea of how fast we are all going to die when we are faced with multiple giants.





There's only a single giant there?


----------



## Rhun

Redclaw said:


> Sadly, Thanor doesn't get to go before the giant.  He's happy to play speed bump between the enemy and Aeranduil once he gets to act, however.





I like Thanor in that role! Let's find a way to bump his initiative so he can actually get in position, though. LOL.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> There's only a single giant there?





Well, for the nonce. Hopefully there isn't another one behind us!


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> Well then, we need more levels!




I don't object to this. At Windwright Captain 2, Sanne gets her airship .


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> I don't object to this. At Windwright Captain 2, Sanne gets her airship .




That will help lots while we are all sneaking around inside the giant's steading!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Might be a bit hard to steer the airship around some of these corridors.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> Might be a bit hard to steer the airship around some of these corridors.




That's what the cannons are for .


----------



## Rhun

Plus, I'm sure Sanne is an expert navigator!


----------



## s@squ@tch

drothgery said:


> That's what the cannons are for .




Walls are DR5/magic.  Do you have magic cannonballs?


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Walls are DR5/magic.  Do you have magic cannonballs?




I'm fairly certain cannons make a lot of noise too, don't they?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Airship + portable hole = portable airship.

Using the MIC rules, just combine the costs of the two, and they'll take up the same slot.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> Walls are DR5/magic.  Do you have magic cannonballs?




She is an artificer .


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Airship + portable hole = portable airship.
> 
> Using the MIC rules, just combine the costs of the two, and they'll take up the same slot.




I like the way you think, S@s!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, getting somewhat back on topic -- Aeranduil is waiting for giant to go, along with a few others, like Sanne.

Morika intends to charge -- I was of the opinion that one could only charge if you had a straight line movement, so I would think she couldn't charge this round, but could move into position so that she could next round.  Correct me if I am mistaken.

Voadam wants to _Grease_ the squares under the giant.

Did I miss anyone else's actions?  Yoggrith/Thanor?


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Morika intends to charge -- I was of the opinion that one could only charge if you had a straight line movement, so I would think she couldn't charge this round, but could move into position so that she could next round.  Correct me if I am mistaken.




Per RAW, that is correct. Although I believe there are certain feats and class abilities that can change this.


----------



## Neurotic

I believe you can only CHARGE in straight line, but rules say nothing about moving 20' in one direction and then charging in straight line in another.

I don't mind waiting, altough I don't like giving time for the giant to grab some weapon or holer for help.

Maybe to adjust actions in such way that giant moved another round toward us before elf popped out and missed him?


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> I believe you can only CHARGE in straight line, but rules say nothing about moving 20' in one direction and then charging in straight line in another.




Except _charge_ is a full round action, meaning you can't move first and then charge.



Neurotic said:


> Maybe to adjust actions in such way that giant moved another round toward us before elf popped out and missed him?




Aeranduil doesn't miss very often. Actually, I'm pretty sure that on that shot he could only miss on a Natural 1


----------



## s@squ@tch

@rhun, you are quite correct -- only had a 5% chance to miss and invisible castle gave it to you.

@neurotic, if you find something that says that it is legal to take a move action, THEN charge in the same round, please let me know.

@all, I think Voadam is still in the intermittent-connectivity phase of his move, so I'll NPC him this round, which I think would include having him delay until after the giant.


----------



## Redclaw

Thanor's init means he can't act until the giant does.  As soon as he can, he'll close in and try to cut its feet out from under it.

Re: charging--
4E has charging as a standard action, so one can move then charge.  Sadly that is a change from 3.5, so it is not possible.

And just because I enjoy being juvenile once in a while: 







			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "when I get time to analyze butt damage"



 heh heh, he said "butt damage".


----------



## Rhun

Redclaw said:


> Thanor's init means he can't act until the giant does.  As soon as he can, he'll close in and try to cut its feet out from under it.




That's a bummer. If your dwarf wasn't so loud in his armor, we'd just make him lead the way!


----------



## Neurotic

I noticed another bummer with shifters:
if I get reincarnated a) standard table does not contain shifters and b) most of my feats are shifter specific.

Shouldn't they get some racial feats as bonus? This way if you take class that doesn't grant feats (such as ranger, monk or fighter) you spend all of your feats just to improve your shifting. and if you don't you're better off playing almost any other race in Eberron. Unless you realy realy realy want to be cultured werecreature 

Oh, also note: english is NOT my native language so I tend to type correct spellings. I'll be brash, rude etc as is Morika's want, but don't expect some kind of 'wut d'ya want' accent in typing


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Oh, also note: english is NOT my native language so I tend to type correct spellings. I'll be brash, rude etc as is Morika's want, but don't expect some kind of 'wut d'ya want' accent in typing




You know, I never noticed you weren't a native english speaker. Your english writing is always great! And to be honest, it has been so long since Morika's original player posted that nobody is going to notice if she starts talking differently all of a sudden.


----------



## Neurotic

Occasionaly it happens something along the lines of Prayer to the Lord or Rocking Chair that I cased like ?Our Father? or ?Relaxation chair? after which I'd explain what I mean and somebody would provide correct translation.

All in all I don't have problems with english and due to schooling I'm capable of communicating in German, but sometimes idioms and phrases and things that translate differently cause problems.

One such was the phrase 'next weekend'. In my language next weekend means not first following today (that would be 'this weekend'), but the one more then 7 day ahead.

[sblock=WARNING: shameless self promotion]
By the way, if you want great Mediterannean summer on the sea come and visit Croatia, it's ranked among 5 cleanest in the world with over thousand islands and history of 1500 years. All within driving distance for Vienna or Rome.

Check my site Kratkoroèni najam stanova / smje¹taj Zagreb Hrvatska for accomodation in capital or links about croatia. Adriatic accomodation on the sea are per request.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> One such was the phrase 'next weekend'. In my language next weekend means not first following today (that would be 'this weekend'), but the one more then 7 day ahead.




Actually, there is a lot of confusion with that phrase among native english speakers for one. For example, when I say "next" or "this" weekend, I mean it the same exact way you would.


----------



## drothgery

Neurotic said:


> I noticed another bummer with shifters:
> if I get reincarnated a) standard table does not contain shifters and b) most of my feats are shifter specific.




Who cares? If Morika dies, and we want to bring her back, we'd almost certainly consult a cleric or a House Jorasco adept, who can cast _Raise Dead_, I'd think.


----------



## Neurotic

yes, but if any of YOU dies she has Last Breath memorized. You get REINCARNATED immediately. Normal losses for dying, but probably in new body 

As this hasn't come up in game yet, I will bring it up now, as Morika almost died last fight. She will ask if anyone wants to be up and running in another body. Otherwise she can use that fourth level spell for something more useful.


----------



## drothgery

Neurotic said:


> yes, but if any of YOU dies she has Last Breath memorized. You get REINCARNATED immediately. Normal losses for dying, but probably in new body
> 
> As this hasn't come up in game yet, I will bring it up now, as Morika almost died last fight. She will ask if anyone wants to be up and running in another body. Otherwise she can use that fourth level spell for something more useful.




FWIW, in Sanne's case, both her dragonmark and the Windwright Captain prestige class require her to be a half-elf. Moreover, much of her identity is wrapped up in House Lyrandar. She would not want to risk coming back as anything other than a Khoravar.


----------



## Redclaw

What exactly're ye implyin' lass?  Jes 'cause we're a bit on the short side don' mean there's summat wrong wit bein' a dwarf!  

Sorry, I mean Thanor's pretty happy as-is.  If his presence might protect someone else, I guess he'd go for it, but he wouldn't be happy if he came back as a stinkin' gobbo.


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, I can't imagine Aeranduil would be happy coming back as anything other than an elf, either...I guess that could just make for oodles of roleplaying fun, though.


----------



## Neurotic

Seems the consensus is then no, don't do it. 

We'll see how that plays in-game. And it would be fun if someone turned into kobold especialy tough figter types. or elf-dwarf/orc; dwarf - elf/orc;

Half elf could be interesting if he became full blooded elf.

Should we make changes on standard reincarnation tables to include Everron races? Maybe include small chance let's say level% or 2xlevel% that druid can beseech those forces to return original race?

Morika is somewhat of a fanatic; she would accept reincarnation as the will of nature spirits.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Question for the group -- certain spells affect an area, such as bless, bane, prayer, etc, etc.  The text reads "all enemies within XX area" or "all allies within XX area"

So, for example, Yoggrith just cast _Bane_ -- the AOE for that spell reads "All enemies within 50'".

Would you argue that it would extend beyond walls and effect those who currently are not an active "enemy", or only effect those with current hostile intentions (and awareness) of the group, or would it be line-of-sight only (i.e. stopped by walls/etc).


----------



## Voadam

Good question

From the srd



> Line of Effect
> A line of effect is a straight, unblocked path that indicates what a spell can affect. A line of effect is canceled by a solid barrier. It’s like line of sight for ranged weapons, except that it’s not blocked by fog, darkness, and other factors that limit normal sight.
> 
> You must have a clear line of effect to any target that you cast a spell on or to any space in which you wish to create an effect. You must have a clear line of effect to the point of origin of any spell you cast.
> 
> A burst, cone, cylinder, or emanation spell affects only an area, creatures, or objects to which it has line of effect from its origin (a spherical burst’s center point, a cone-shaped burst’s starting point, a cylinder’s circle, or an emanation’s point of origin).
> 
> An otherwise solid barrier with a hole of at least 1 square foot through it does not block a spell’s line of effect. Such an opening means that the 5-foot length of wall containing the hole is no longer considered a barrier for purposes of a spell’s line of effect.




The area for bane is a flat radius, not a burst or emanation so it I would say it is not blocked by line of effect solid barriers.


----------



## pathfinderq1

I think that line-of-effect would apply, but also that any enemies that enter the area before the duration expires would also be affected.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Right now I am leaning towards only those who are active 'enemies' (those who have malicious intents towards the caster) are affected.  Those unaware might feel something strange wash over them, but not be affected, unless they actively become an 'enemy' against the caster (and the spell is still in effect.).


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Right now I am leaning towards only those who are active 'enemies' (those who have malicious intents towards the caster) are affected.  Those unaware might feel something strange wash over them, but not be affected, unless they actively become an 'enemy' against the caster (and the spell is still in effect.).





I believe that to be a fair interpretation. Probably what I would do as well.


----------



## Voadam

Since I have that second ID spell that was used but not specified, how about the bracers? If it is +4 armor or better I would rather wear those, not have prepared mage armor, and prepare an extra magic missile instead.


----------



## s@squ@tch

By using the 2nd Identify spell on the bracers this morning, you gleened that they are _bracers of armor +2_.  I'll update the RG post.

I'm assuming that no one is using any of the gear found so-far.


----------



## Rhun

Thus far, Aeranduil doesn't have any use for the found gear. Of course, I suppose that could change as the adventure continues.


----------



## Redclaw

Sorry for coming late to the discussion, but I would say the line of effect is still necessary.  I view a radius effect as a burst.  The rules even mention the spherical burst, which would be anything measured by a radius effect, in my opinion.


----------



## drothgery

Voadam said:


> Since I have that second ID spell that was used but not specified, how about the bracers? If it is +4 armor or better I would rather wear those, not have prepared mage armor, and prepare an extra magic missile instead.




FWIW, Sanne doesn't have a supply of 100 gp gems for components, but Identify is on her list (and as an artificer, she can cast every spell, err, infusion on her list that she's got approriate-level slots for).


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> FWIW, Sanne doesn't have a supply of 100 gp gems for components, but Identify is on her list (and as an artificer, she can cast every spell, err, infusion on her list that she's got approriate-level slots for).




What we need is a way to turn giants into 100gp pearls. That would be sweet.


----------



## Neurotic

I'd say line of effect is required regardless of the type of spell effect area.

What we need is artificer monocle. 1500gp, artificer may use it to identify items by making art.knowledge check


----------



## Neurotic

S@s, you forgot Morika's barkskin effect in effect listings. Also, shifting duration is 10/10 for this round.


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> S@s, you forgot Morika's barkskin effect in effect listings. Also, shifting duration is 10/10 for this round.




So many things to keep track of, so little time.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> What we need is a way to turn giants into 100gp pearls. That would be sweet.




I can do it. 

I just need a 3,000 gp scroll of polymorph any object and not flub the casting and I can turn a dead giant into a 100 gp pearl. 

For a short period of time that is.


----------



## s@squ@tch

DING DING DING -- we have a winner!

(going to add polymorph any object scroll into steading now)


----------



## Voadam

Alternatively, if we start off with a sea bed full of giant clams, we chop the giants into tiny pieces of grit and seed the grit into the clams. We wait however long it takes for the irritated clam reaction to create the pearls then we move in and harvest the pearls.

Easy peasy.

Just need to make sure the sahuagin don't raid our clam beds.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> DING DING DING -- we have a winner!
> 
> (going to add polymorph any object scroll into steading now)




I knew that was what those bulges in the oncoming giant's bag were! Get im guys! He must use them as light reading while he herds the pigs. And by pigs I'm sure that will be pseudonatural dinosaurs.

This giant land is great, ancient magics all over the place.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I knew that was what those bulges in the oncoming giant's bag were! Get im guys! He must use them as light reading while he herds the pigs. And by pigs I'm sure that will be pseudonatural dinosaurs.
> 
> This giant land is great, ancient magics all over the place.






Let's just hope the giants don't know how to use those scrolls!


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I can do it.
> 
> I just need a 3,000 gp scroll of polymorph any object and not flub the casting and I can turn a dead giant into a 100 gp pearl.




I found a hole in your plan:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> This spell cannot create material of great intrinsic value, such as copper, silver, gems, silk, gold, platinum, mithral, or adamantine. It also cannot reproduce the special properties of cold iron in order to overcome the damage reduction of certain creatures.




Teh Great Suck!


----------



## s@squ@tch

I think I might know someone with an airship that could transport you to and from these clam beds of yours with great quickness.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> I found a hole in your plan:




So you have.



s@squ@tch said:


> I think I might know someone with an airship that could transport you to and from these clam beds of yours with great quickness.




Plan B it is!


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> I think I might know someone with an airship that could transport you to and from these clam beds of yours with great quickness.




So we are going to get enough XP to level up sometime soon, then?


----------



## pathfinderq1

drothgery said:


> So we are going to get enough XP to level up sometime soon, then?




Sure we are- we have a whole steading full of XP on the hoof right here.  And the best part is, they're going to come right to us.  Now all we have to do is live long enough to collect...


----------



## Rhun

pathfinderq1 said:


> Sure we are- we have a whole steading full of XP on the hoof right here.  And the best part is, they're going to come right to us.  Now all we have to do is live long enough to collect...




As long as they come one at a time, we'll be okay. Its when four or five show up at once that we're going to feel the pain.


----------



## drothgery

I'm going to be out of town Friday-Monday; if the combat scene is still going on, NPC Sanne for a bit. Basic thing to remember is that she's agressive in combat, will always tumble to avoid AoOs if possible, and will try to use acrobatic movement to try and set up advantageous situations.


----------



## Rhun

Sounds easy enough. Have a good trip drothgery! I hope it is for fun, and not business.


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> Sounds easy enough. Have a good trip drothgery! I hope it is for fun, and not business.




My cousin's getting married, so pretty much for fun. Though traveling for business would imply that I had a job (or at least someone willing to fly me in for an interview), which would be a good thing...


----------



## Neurotic

Just one question (it can wait): how many giant bane infusions can Sanne cast and how long do they last? Morika and I guess Thanor too could benefit from such as they will be in close combat. Arenduil's bow could also be enchanted. We can afford the wait for full casting infusion so you don't have to spend APs.


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Just one question (it can wait): how many giant bane infusions can Sanne cast and how long do they last? Morika and I guess Thanor too could benefit from such as they will be in close combat. Arenduil's bow could also be enchanted. We can afford the wait for full casting infusion so you don't have to spend APs.





Aeranduil's bow is already a _Giant's Bane_ weapon. I'm unfamiliar with infusions, but I would guess the effects wouldn't stack. I guess it could be infused with something else for additional damage effect?


----------



## drothgery

Neurotic said:


> Just one question (it can wait): how many giant bane infusions can Sanne cast and how long do they last? Morika and I guess Thanor too could benefit from such as they will be in close combat. Arenduil's bow could also be enchanted. We can afford the wait for full casting infusion so you don't have to spend APs.




She's been using _weapon augmentation, personal_, which only works on a weapon she uses herself; _weapon augmentation, lesser_ (which can target someone else's gear) is a 2nd level infusion, so she can't cast it yet, and won't be able to until we're 10th level (Windwright Captain only gives out 1/2 caster level).


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> She's been using _weapon augmentation, personal_, which only works on a weapon she uses herself; _weapon augmentation, lesser_ (which can target someone else's gear) is a 2nd level infustion, so she can't cast it yet, and won't be able to until we're 10th level (Windwright Captain only gives out 1/2 caster level).




Bummer.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Round 4 updated with all actions but Voadam -- wanted to be sure where he wants to make sticky.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Round 4 updated with all actions but Voadam -- wanted to be sure where he wants to make sticky.




Cool...so I can post for Aeranduil again now, right?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm sure you'll post something here once you read the round 4 recap so far....


----------



## Rhun

S@squ@tch said:
			
		

> 9 - Aeranduil - Attack Giant #3 - 3 HIT for 67 damage




Damn...I'll take 67 points of damage, anytime!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Wow, just look at this Improved Sunder feat EVERY hill giant has.....


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Wow, just look at this Improved Sunder feat EVERY hill giant has.....





Good thing Aeranduil is an archer! Theoretically, he should be keeping out of range of the giants that can use that on him.


----------



## Neurotic

Hey, Voadam, keep your stickiness to yourself. Giants are strong and it'll probably cause more trouble for us then for them...


----------



## drothgery

Neurotic said:


> Hey, Voadam, keep your stickiness to yourself. Giants are strong and it'll probably cause more trouble for us then for them...




On the other hand, that Grease is completely harmless to Sanne (and to think I thought those ranks in Balance she needed to have for Windwright Captain were going to be completely useless...).


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> On the other hand, that Grease is completely harmless to Sanne (and to think I thought those ranks in Balance she needed to have for Windwright Captain were going to be completely useless...).





Its a good thing, too. She is probably going to have to skate through grease a lot! Hope she has good boots!


----------



## Neurotic

Morika should have 8/10 round of shifting.

If #2 goes down could Morika charge over him to #3? (it's 10', but I'm not sure if there would be enough room for it to count as normal terrain)


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> Its a good thing, too. She is probably going to have to skate through grease a lot! Hope she has good boots!




Hmm... she doesn't have magic boots right now, anyway. Oh well, regular boots are cheap.



Neurotic said:


> If #2 goes down could Morika charge over him to #3? (it's 10', but I'm not sure if there would be enough room for it to count as normal terrain)




FYI - #2 is down (and #3 looks close, mostly do to a bunch of arrows).


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> FYI - #2 is down (and #3 looks close, mostly do to a bunch of arrows).




 Aeranduil is just doing his part.


----------



## Voadam

Does the 20' high ceiling mean if I target the ceiling it will only cover floor to ceiling in the space right below it? If so I will target ceiling at edge of the East wall at BI 53 to block giant access but less so for us littler folk. Otherwise I will move to the right and try and fire down as far around the corner as I can, again targeting the ceiling.

3d geometry considerations in the middle of battle, bleah. At least I don't have to whip the AoE spread around the X axis and calculate out derivatives.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> Wow, just look at this Improved Sunder feat EVERY hill giant has.....




I have a wicked looking drow long knife and I look like I know how to use it (its exotic and I don't, but I know how to use all martial weapons and I look like I know what I'm doing). If it comes to melee I'm happy to have them try and sunder that rather than splat my head.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I have a wicked looking drow long knife and I look like I know how to use it (its exotic and I don't, but I know how to use all martial weapons and I look like I know what I'm doing). If it comes to melee I'm happy to have them try and sunder that rather than splat my head.





A wise plan from the Green Wizard!


----------



## Voadam

Neurotic said:


> Hey, Voadam, keep your stickiness to yourself. Giants are strong and it'll probably cause more trouble for us then for them...




Don't worry, if Sanne or Morrika get caught in my stickyness I'll use my wand to cover them in grease to let them slip out. A wizardly gentleman is always willing to help out the ladies with his magic.


----------



## drothgery

Voadam said:


> I have a wicked looking drow long knife and I look like I know how to use it (its exotic and I don't, but I know how to use all martial weapons and I look like I know what I'm doing). If it comes to melee I'm happy to have them try and sunder that rather than splat my head.




For the record, Sanne's quite willing to have the giants try to Sunder the wizard's weapons rather than splat her head, too.


----------



## Voadam

For Yoggrith's darkness, if Yog stays 20' behind Sanne and Morika his darkness will cloak them but not impede attacks against the giants they face.


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> For the record, Sanne's quite willing to have the giants try to Sunder the wizard's weapons rather than splat her head, too.




Ha! Sanne is even more tricksome than I thought she was!


----------



## Neurotic

And as far as Morika is concerned, she is strong almost as a giant(ess) (and equaly ugly) so it shouldn't pose too much of a problem


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> And as far as Morika is concerned, she is strong almost as a giant(ess) (and equaly ugly) so it shouldn't pose too much of a problem




You shouldn't have said that! Voadam has a thing for those hill giantess(es).


----------



## Neurotic

Then somebody better be ready for enlarged shifter


----------



## Rhun

Ha! Voadam will loooove that!


----------



## Voadam

> He's looking for lunch,
> something new,
> a spicy treat
> for today's menu.
> 
> His food in a can
> is tame and mild,
> so he's
> gone out for
> something wild




Hmm, spells: polymorph, charm monster.

So the plan is after our assault I cast polymorph on myself and woo the widows? Information gathering through pillow talk? 

Oh wait, hill giants have more HD than me so polymorph won't work until I gain some levels. I may have to keep working on this plan until we get to part two of the series G2 The Frost Giant's Daughter. I'm sure I'll have it figured out by then.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Hmm, spells: polymorph, charm monster.
> 
> So the plan is after our assault I cast polymorph on myself and woo the widows? Information gathering through pillow talk?




Voadam is a true wingman...taking one for the team.


----------



## s@squ@tch

You can be a slutty ogre and see if that works with the hill giant wimmens.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> You can be a slutty ogre and see if that works with the hill giant wimmens.




YAY! Slutty ogres!

Wait a minute...that is more scary than anything else. LOL.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam said:


> Does the 20' high ceiling mean if I target the ceiling it will only cover floor to ceiling in the space right below it? If so I will target ceiling at edge of the East wall at BI 53 to block giant access but less so for us littler folk. Otherwise I will move to the right and try and fire down as far around the corner as I can, again targeting the ceiling.
> 
> 3d geometry considerations in the middle of battle, bleah. At least I don't have to whip the AoE spread around the X axis and calculate out derivatives.




Due to the 20' radius spread, you'd have to be around 15' away from the far end of the wall to not be webbed.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> Due to the 20' radius spread, you'd have to be around 15' away from the far end of the wall to not be webbed.




Sanne and Morika are in the square that is 10-15 feet away. If that is fine I let it rip as stated, on the ceiling in the far corner. Do you mean they must be in the fourth square so there is 15' of open space? If so I will target it as far south down the corridor/chamber whatever as I can.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hopefully this little illustration will help.

The circle is a 20' radius spread.

The first rectangle is what a 20' high x 10' wide hallway coverage would look like with the initiation point in the ceiling corner.

The add the second rectangle to the first to see what a 20' high x 20' wide hallway section coverage would look like.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> Hopefully this little illustration will help.
> 
> The circle is a 20' radius spread.
> 
> The first rectangle is what a 20' high x 10' wide hallway coverage would look like with the initiation point in the ceiling corner.
> 
> The add the second rectangle to the first to see what a 20' high x 20' wide hallway section coverage would look like.




Thanks for the diagram, it is very helpful.

I'll magic missile the giant instead then and save the goop for the narrow corridors so I don't entangle the ladies right now.

Sorry everyone for the holdup.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Is Redclaw missing?  I haven't seen anything from him in a while.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Is Redclaw missing?  I haven't seen anything from him in a while.




I've not seen him in the last couple of days, but this may be the only game I'm in with him. I hope he is still around; Aeranduil does not want to fight those giants alone!


----------



## s@squ@tch

At this point, from the foes put down already, Voadam will have earned enough to level up.

I'm actually surprised at how easily you are going through the giant fodder.  I was concerned that the CR of the giants would be too high as I had decided to use them, but now I need to beef them up some more.   You guys are going through them like a warm knife through butter.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> At this point, from the foes put down already, Voadam will have earned enough to level up.
> 
> I'm actually surprised at how easily you are going through the giant fodder.  I was concerned that the CR of the giants would be too high as I had decided to use them, but now I need to beef them up some more.   You guys are going through them like a warm knife through butter.




Well, we pretty much built characters designed to fight giants (or at least, that we thought would be effective doing that). It's not surprising we're doing well when finally got to do that . I mean, we had a lot of trouble earlier when we were fighting other things...


----------



## Neurotic

Speak for yourself. Morika is built to kill anything that moves. AND she is druid ("I have class abilities more powerful then your entire class", gnome druid, OOTS) Now I just need to increase her WIS for spellcasting and we're all set.

S@squ@tch, could you put link to round report post in your posts? I have trouble following who did what when that post is two pages behind.

Also, I noticed that Voadam receives some extra XP and he is same level as the rest of us. Did I miss something? I don't mind I just like to know the reason.


----------



## drothgery

Neurotic said:


> Also, I noticed that Voadam receives some extra XP and he is same level as the rest of us. Did I miss something? I don't mind I just like to know the reason.




He's not the same level as the rest of us (or at least wasn't); he was a level behind because of the +1 level adjustment for being planetouched.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yes -- what drothgery said -- he did the LA buy-off variant and started at 22800 xp instead of 28000 xp.

His only remaining task is to seduce giant female(s) before he can level up.


----------



## Neurotic

Ah, that buy off explains it. Thank you. Is it so expensive that one needs five levels to catch up? Or is it simply because you didn't play from 1st level?


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Speak for yourself. Morika is built to kill anything that moves. AND she is druid ("I have class abilities more powerful then your entire class", gnome druid, OOTS) Now I just need to increase her WIS for spellcasting and we're all set.




I built Aeranduil to inflict mass damage on giants, but so far it has worked out that he can do tons of damage to almost everything. It has panned out nicely.


----------



## Redclaw

I apologize for not having posted recently, but I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out exactly when I'm supposed to.  Do you want us to wait until the giants before us act (in Thanor's case, the giantess), or would you prefer we just all post now and let you sort it out as the round develops?


----------



## s@squ@tch

@redclaw - its up to you whether you want to post your action before or after the enemy(s) act.  If you post before the enemies act, there is a possibility of your PC wanting to do something else in response, else you can wait until the monsters in front of you act.


----------



## s@squ@tch

updated the round last night, Voadam & Thanor act before the hoard does.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> updated the round last night, Voadam & Thanor act before the hoard does.





Damn juvenile giant horde!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Giant daycare providers are hard to find.

Someone needs to cast "Time out" on them.


----------



## Neurotic

If we kill their children there will be preciuos little talk with them. And we're not here to exterminate every last one of them, are we? I know there are several PCs with serious issues with giants and I may not represent most forgiving aspect of nature, but wanton slaughter should be something to be cringed at.


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> If we kill their children there will be preciuos little talk with them. And we're not here to exterminate every last one of them, are we? I know there are several PCs with serious issues with giants and I may not represent most forgiving aspect of nature, but wanton slaughter should be something to be cringed at.





Yeah...I don't think we are here to negotiate. Aeranduil certainly isn't.


----------



## Voadam

Neurotic said:


> If we kill their children there will be preciuos little talk with them. And we're not here to exterminate every last one of them, are we? I know there are several PCs with serious issues with giants and I may not represent most forgiving aspect of nature, but wanton slaughter should be something to be cringed at.




We were hired to find out what happened to the last expedition that was killed/captured by giants and to find out why the giants are on a sudden rampage.

Unfortunately half the party has personal racial grudges against giants and are dedicated giant slayers (the elf and the dwarf most prominently).


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Unfortunately half the party has personal racial grudges against giants and are dedicated giant slayers (the elf and the dwarf most prominently).




<whistles innocently>


----------



## Neurotic

I'll be mostly out of touch until August 15th. I'll try to post, but I don't promise anything.

NPC Morika as needed. She has antoher shot with giant pebbles for next 7 rounds.


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> I'll be mostly out of touch until August 15th. I'll try to post, but I don't promise anything.
> 
> NPC Morika as needed. She has antoher shot with giant pebbles for next 7 rounds.





Gotta love Morika and her boulder throwing!


----------



## s@squ@tch

FYI - baby #2 is due on Monday, so expect sporadic updates from me for a while, as we get baby #2 into some sort of routine.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@redclaw - are you still with us?

I realize that things have been non-existant in the past couple of weeks, but combat is gearing up again, and if you want Thanor to do anything knighty, then please post IC.  I've not played a knight before, and my npc'ing of him is probably not doing him justice.


----------



## Rhun

Hack and slash, hack and slash...that's what knights are made for.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, he does have all that shield ally, and challenges and stuff, and being dwarfy.


----------



## Voadam

He's a knight? Huh. I always just looked at him and saw a dwarf in heavy armor with an axe. Just like I expect about 90% of dwarves to be.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> He's a knight? Huh. I always just looked at him and saw a dwarf in heavy armor with an axe. Just like I expect about 90% of dwarves to be.




I have to admit that I don't think I realized he was a knight either! LOL.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Do you people think all dwarves look alike?  Racists!


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> Do you people think all dwarves look alike?  Racists!




All look alike? Nah, 10% aren't in heavy armor. It used to be those 10% were usually in leather armor and called "trapsmiths" or "scouts" or some such. Now adays every other dwarf you come across is in arcane robes instead of heavy armor. Fashions change over time. 

And I prefer the not-bearded dwarven women interpretation for my mental images of them.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> All look alike? Nah, 10% aren't in heavy armor. It used to be those 10% were usually in leather armor and called "trapsmiths" or "scouts" or some such. Now adays every other dwarf you come across is in arcane robes instead of heavy armor. Fashions change over time.




Agreed!



Voadam said:


> And I prefer the not-bearded dwarven women interpretation for my mental images of them.




I too prefer this image.


----------



## Voadam

I will be taking my family on a beach vacation and don't expect to post between 8/14 and 8/24.


----------



## Neurotic

I'm back and ready to game on.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Didn't I see something where Voadam is on vacation for a while?

If so, I'll npc him and Thanor hopefully tonight.


----------



## Rhun

Yes, Voadam was going to some island or beach or someting like that for a bit.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Just an update -- IC post combat round has been updated -- just need Yoggrith's action to finish this round.


----------



## Rhun

I better go check IC and see just how many giants are hording us now!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Giants?  What giants?


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Giants?  What giants?




If I read correctly, no more giants are visible, correct?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, there are some of the hill giant youth's stuck in the western web, but they are further back inside and have cover, while another has complete cover.

The _Wall of Ice _is blocking all view down the east corridor, and nothing is seen down the south corridor.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Well, there are some of the hill giant youth's stuck in the western web, but they are further back inside and have cover, while another has complete cover.
> 
> The _Wall of Ice _is blocking all view down the east corridor, and nothing is seen down the south corridor.





Great, we've walled ourselves in! LOL.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Just need to block the southern corridor, and you'll be set.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Just need to block the southern corridor, and you'll be set.





Think the giants will leave us alone while we rest here?


----------



## s@squ@tch

You'll be fine -- no need to post a watch.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> You'll be fine -- no need to post a watch.




Excellent! That will make for a nice rest period.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> Yes, Voadam was going to some island or beach or someting like that for a bit.




"Boss! The plane! The plane!"

Actually I missed by two days swimming in the 10-12 foot waves hitting the U.S. East Coast from the offshore hurricane. I was so dissapointed. I did get out to the ocean every day during our trip though with waves of ever increasing size and it was fantastic.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Actually I missed by two days swimming in the 10-12 foot waves hitting the U.S. East Coast from the offshore hurricane. I was so dissapointed. I did get out to the ocean every day during our trip though with waves of ever increasing size and it was fantastic.




Sweet! Hope you had a good trip!


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> Think the giants will leave us alone while we rest here?




No, the giantesses are irresistably drawn to my dashing good looks. I expect they will make many attempts at sneaking in while the husbands and fathers and brothers snore in the other hallways. No reason for you all not to get a good night's rest though. I'll try to be quiet.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> No, the giantesses are irresistably drawn to my dashing good looks. I expect they will make many attempts at sneaking in while the husbands and fathers and brothers snore in the other hallways. No reason for you all not to get a good night's rest though. I'll try to be quiet.




But will the giantesses be quiet?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yikes -- disturbing visual.  Sorry for the delays  -- I have a hard time getting on the home pc to do much of anything these days with a newborn...


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Yikes -- disturbing visual.  Sorry for the delays  -- I have a hard time getting on the home pc to do much of anything these days with a newborn...




Sure, sure...blame it all on the newborn.


----------



## Neurotic

Trust me, they are NOT so innocent as they appear to be.


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Trust me, they are NOT so innocent as they appear to be.




LOL. Little devils, eh? 

One day, I hope to find out for myself.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Its not like I have a helluva lot of unseen creatures movements to take care of on the map that I can't access from work  I have a lot of free time at home....


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Its not like I have a helluva lot of unseen creatures movements to take care of on the map that I can't access from work  I have a lot of free time at home....




Ah, I see...stupid unseen giants.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Is Voadam back from vacation yet?


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> Is Voadam back from vacation yet?




I'm back but I had a bigger load of work than expected on my return and have not resumed posting though I plan to soon.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Thanks for the quick response! 

When you get a chance, let me know what Voadam will be doing with his webbing and such.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I'm back but I had a bigger load of work than expected on my return and have not resumed posting though I plan to soon.





Chop, chop Voadam. You haven't posted in my OMEGA game either!


----------



## Voadam

All right, new rule. Don't kill the women I'm trying to date.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> All right, new rule. Don't kill the women I'm trying to date.




Romancing them in the midst of combat really doesn't count as "dating."


----------



## s@squ@tch

Animate dead?


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> Animate dead?




No.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:


> Romancing them in the midst of combat really doesn't count as "dating."




It completely counts. Its a classic of the genre. 

I expect to be spending action points by the bucket load on charisma checks when we move on to the frost giants.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I expect to be spending action points by the bucket load on charisma checks when we move on to the frost giants.





I don't know, but I've been told...

Reminds me of a marching cadence I've heard before.


----------



## drothgery

And you wonder why Sanne doesn't date party members .


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> And you wonder why Sanne doesn't date party members .




I just thought she was uppity!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam said:


> It completely counts. Its a classic of the genre.
> 
> I expect to be spending action points by the bucket load on charisma checks when we move on to the frost giants.




Fire giant wimmenz r hot.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Fire giant wimmenz r hot.




Dur! Nice pun.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, so I updated the movement, I am assuming that the rest of the party want to head up the corridor and basically attempt to follow where the young giants ran off.

If your PC wants to do something otherwise, update IC -- I'll try and move the group ahead another move, into the room, tonight and post an updated map.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil is carefully giving chase...so whatever that means.


----------



## Voadam

s@squ@tch said:


> OK, so I updated the movement, I am assuming that the rest of the party want to head up the corridor and basically attempt to follow where the young giants ran off.
> 
> If your PC wants to do something otherwise, update IC -- I'll try and move the group ahead another move, into the room, tonight and post an updated map.




Yep, chasing to capture. If I get one in wand range Blammo! with a web cutting off his escape. That's my plan in any case.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> Yep, chasing to capture. If I get one in wand range Blammo! with a web cutting off his escape. That's my plan in any case.




Blammo? For webs?


----------



## Voadam

*Biff! Pow!*



Rhun said:


> Blammo? For webs?




I guess it shows that I was recently watching the intro to the Adam West Batman show on Youtube with my 5 year old.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I guess it shows that I was recently watching the intro to the Adam West Batman show on Youtube with my 5 year old.




LOL. Bang! Pow! Zat!

Good times.


----------



## Voadam

I offerred Thanor and Sanne the necklace a while ago. Thanor turned it down. If Sanne doesn't have it I think I then would still.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:


> I offerred Thanor and Sanne the necklace a while ago. Thanor turned it down. If Sanne doesn't have it I think I then would still.




That sounds like solid logic.


----------



## drothgery

Voadam said:


> I offerred Thanor and Sanne the necklace a while ago. Thanor turned it down. If Sanne doesn't have it I think I then would still.




... and she doesn't.


----------



## s@squ@tch

So, the combat has changed, so I will accept new actions from those who act after the new interlopers.  Sanne, however, will still be unaware of their coming due to her high initiative placement.  I would allow, her to delay past the newcomers, with a good rationale IC.


----------



## Neurotic

Morika would act differently! Can I charge through an ally?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> Morika would act differently! Can I charge through an ally?




Alas, no.

_From the SRD:_
*Movement During a Charge*
You must move before your attack, not after. You must move at least 10 feet (2 squares) and may move up to double your speed directly toward the designated opponent. 

You must have a clear path toward the opponent, and nothing can hinder your movement (such as difficult terrain or obstacles). Here’s what it means to have a clear path. First, you must move to the closest space from which you can attack the opponent. (If this space is occupied or otherwise blocked, you can’t charge.) Second, if any line from your starting space to the ending space passes through a square that blocks movement, slows movement, or contains a creature *(even an ally), *you can’t charge. (Helpless creatures don’t stop a charge.)


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil's actions have been updated. Makes me glad for Close Combat Shot.


----------



## DEFCON 1

My apologies for not being around for so long.  But on that note, I might as well make an official withdrawl from the game, since I do not expect my availability to play to change.  Sorry S@S!  Best of luck with the rest of the game.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@DEFCON: I am sad to see you go.  If you feel like coming back, you are always welcome.

@rest: Yoggrith will now become a DM controlled PC.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Just an FYI, I've modified Yoggrith slightly (spells known, feat, ability scores).


----------



## Rhun

Cool beans, S@s! Let's hope we only need his healing but sparingly.


----------



## s@squ@tch

You will be needing all the healing you can get.


----------



## Rhun

Yeah, I know...I was just trying to be optimistic.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Need actions from Morika, Ipshivi and Voadam to finish this round.

I remember seeing Voadam mentioning that he is gone for a while -- I'd NPC his PC, but I'm having a hard time figuring out what the wizard would do...  He can't really move much, as he is boxed in, and has a large wolf slowly destroying his mirror images.....


----------



## Neurotic

Morika attacked that same wolf trying to get it off the wizard. Or was that last round?


----------



## s@squ@tch

@morika: that was last round.


----------



## Rhun

Stupid wolves! I hates them!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Luckily your bow isn't "all-bane".


----------



## Rhun

True...but he sure does do a lot more damage to giants than he does to aminals.  Thank the elven gods for close combat shot, though or Aeranduil might be in really bad trouble.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Lucky that giants aren't too intelligent, else, they could start a-sunderin'.  

Hmm, need to start populating these places with non-giant types.

That ogre never stood a chance.


----------



## Rhun

When I built Aeranduil, my hope was that the build would be able to inflict enough damage to take a hill giant out in two rounds, and any lesser types (such as ogres) in a single round. He has actually proven to be a bit more effective then I had hoped, even against non-giants. So, with the exception of his relatively low hit points, I'd call Aeranduil a successful build.


----------



## Voadam

All right,

I've been extremely erratic in my pbp posting for the last couple of months in contrast to my normally 1/weekday posting in the games I play in.

I expect this to continue for months as well, I've got more ongoing family medical stuff coming up that will be disruptive including a major surgery for my wife with a significant recovery period. I expect to be busy and a bit stressed taking care of wife, kid, and household plus keeping up with my normal work. I expect to not post for a while, to sometimes not want to worry about game commitments and just post randomly in general, and sometimes in contrast to really want to get away from things and be in a fun game with online friends as a recreational outlet from everything else that is going on.

So I wanted to post in and explain why I have been and expect to be erratic in posting for a while.


----------



## Rhun

Thanks for posting Voadam. Wishing you the best in these rough times!

As far as your PC in my game goes, no worries. I'll continue to NPC him as best I can, and he'll be waiting when you make it back to regular posting.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I need to take roll to make sure who is still in the game.

I know that in the past month or so, progress on this game has slowed considerable.

I want to get this thing off the ground and moving, but I warn you that I am selling a house, moving cross-country after said house sale, and have two small children that are eating up my free time.

That said, I want to give these games a fair chance.

To that end, I request that all current players check in so that I can see the best way to proceed.

As I have two games going at the moment, my options are as follows:

1) Keep games separate and going with DM PC's
2) Keep games separate and recruit players to fill DM PC and missing PC slots
3) Merge the two games

Obviously #3 would be somewhat tricky, as both groups have entered the Steading and are in different parts.


----------



## drothgery

Well, I'm still around, though I've been very busy with work for the last few months (enough that I ended up shutting down one game I was running last fall, and formally put the other on hold a few weeks ago after not posting in way too long).


----------



## Neurotic

I'm in. And I AM one of those DM PCs 

Depending on how separate the groups are or how dependant layout of the lair is maybe you can shuffle it a bit to make them close(r) and we merge after ths fighting?


----------



## Rhun

Definitely here and still ready to go.


----------



## s@squ@tch

*2/24 status*

In:
*Neurotic - shifter druid 8*
*Rhun - Wood Elf Ranger 2/Fighter 4/Order of Bow Initiate 2*
*drothgery - half-elf swashbuckler 6/artificer 1/windwright captain 1*
*Pathfinderq1 – Halfling female rogue 3/warlock 5*


Out:
Voadam - Aasimar Wizard 7
Redclaw - dwarf knight 7/dwarven defender 1
DEFCON1 (now DM controlled PC) - Half-Orc Favored Soul of The Shadow 8


----------



## pathfinderq1

I am still here as well, though my 3.5 involvement has been dwindling of late.  Still willing to participate, if the game can be salvaged.


----------



## Rhun

Here is the post I got from Voadam in one of my games; it sounds like he may not be around much:




			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> All right,
> 
> I've been extremely erratic in my pbp posting for the last couple of months in contrast to my normally 1/weekday posting in the games I play in.
> 
> I expect this to continue for months as well, I've got more ongoing family medical stuff coming up that will be disruptive including a major surgery for my wife with a significant recovery period. I expect to be busy and a bit stressed taking care of wife, kid, and household plus keeping up with my normal work. I expect to not post for a while, to sometimes not want to worry about game commitments and just post randomly in general, and sometimes in contrast to really want to get away from things and be in a fun game with online friends as a recreational outlet from everything else that is going on.
> 
> So I wanted to post in and explain why I have been and expect to be erratic in posting for a while.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I thought that Voadam would be back, but sporadically, until his home situation improved.  So I don't fully consider him an "out" yet.

I know that DEFCON1 is gone from this game, but the only remaining question is Redclaw, as I have not seen him around in a while.


----------



## Rhun

I've not seen Redclaw around either for some time now.


----------



## stonegod

Redclaw's been out for 6+ mo, I believe.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I will put out a recruiting thread for a meatshield to take over for redclaw.

I have a feeling that Voadam will be back at some point.

And I'll continue to run Yoggrith.


----------



## Neurotic

What news?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, Thanor will have a new player, and Voadam will be back at some time in the future, so this game will continue onward.

I am moving cross country in the next month, so please bear with me, as the game might sputter along a bit here and there, and I'll be without my main pc for a week or so.


----------



## Rhun

No worries, S@s!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, we have a new player -- please welcome GladiusNP -- he will be taking over Thanor, with a few tweaks -- he is no longer a knight, instead, becoming a straight up fighter/dwarven defender.

@GladiusNP: I calculate Thanor's HP to be 107.  10 at first level, then 7+8+7+8+7+8+9 +40+3.

New combat post up.  No visible enemies, but we are still in tactical movement, so please post actions.  Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Welcome GladiusNP!


----------



## Neurotic

Yes, we're continuing! Arrr!

Welcome to new players! hm, one player


----------



## GladiusNP

Thanks for the welcome guys.  I've read through about half the thread and it looks like the game has been lots of fun so far.  As S@s knows, I've recently come back to pbp (and RPGing in general) and would be happy to listen to any tactics or advice you have to help Thanor hack up these giants!

(PS - Sorry about the HP gaffe S@squ@tch.  Thanks for the heads up.)


----------



## s@squ@tch

No worries.  I actually discovered that Redclaw had messed up Thanor's HP originally as well today -- he should have been something about 118 instead of 110.


----------



## s@squ@tch

@gladiusNP: just curious, the toughness feat on Thanor -- any particular reason why?  He's got 100+ hp already,


----------



## Neurotic

I believe it and dodge are prereqs for Defender? Right?


----------



## GladiusNP

Yeah, Neurotic is correct.  Unfortunately defenders have it as a prereq.  You are right though, that feat could probably be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Ah HAH!  Makes sense.  Kind of a nice flavor-feat.


----------



## s@squ@tch

btw, Voadam is going to dismiss the webbing in the room as his next action, which he communicated IC.  Those ahead of him in intiative can go ahead and manuevre into whatever position they want before he acts.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Ah HAH!  Makes sense.  Kind of a nice flavor-feat.





Of course, Improved Toughness would work out better for Thanor, if you wanted to be a nice DM and rule that it works as Toughness for a prereq.


----------



## GladiusNP

Nice shooting Rhun - Aeranduil is going to give Thanor a giant-slaying inferiority complex...


----------



## Neurotic

*Complexes*



GladiusNP said:


> Nice shooting Rhun - Aeranduil is going to give Thanor a giant-slaying inferiority complex...




Nah, you two are great team - one absorbs giant club hits like there is no tomorrow and still has teeth to spit between them and the other stays under cover of the former and shoots. Unless giants simply step OVER Thanor


----------



## Rhun

GladiusNP said:


> Nice shooting Rhun - Aeranduil is going to give Thanor a giant-slaying inferiority complex...




Thanks. I've actually been impressed with how effective the archer build has been...both against giants, and against other critters.



Neurotic said:


> Nah, you two are great team - one absorbs giant club hits like there is no tomorrow and still has teeth to spit between them and the other stays under cover of the former and shoots. Unless giants simply step OVER Thanor




Neurotic is right. Without Thanor to keep the giants from getting to Aeranduil, he would quickly find himself in trouble.


----------



## Voadam

I don't expect things to be changing for me in the next couple of months so instead of being on a continuing hiatus status I will formally withdraw from the game.

Thanks everyone, its been fun.


----------



## drothgery

I wouldn't bother mentioning it except that s@squ@tch just posted something today, but I'm going to be on vacation Friday-Sunday, and my tabletop game night is still Thursday, so you probably won't hear from our favorite Khoravar until Monday.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Damn.  Just saw Voadam's post about withdrawing from the game.

Voadam -- if you are still reading this, I don't mind NPC'ing Voadam until you are ready to come back.....


----------



## s@squ@tch

Anyone see pathfinderq1 lately?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Just an fYI, I'll update the action tomorrow if I don't see anything posted from [MENTION=10574]GladiusNP[/MENTION] and [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] today.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Just an fYI, I'll update the action tomorrow if I don't see anything posted from [MENTION=10574]GladiusNP[/MENTION] and [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] today.




I've not seen them around at all, though admittedly my own presence has been a bit lacking of late.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Am still alive, though suffering from lingering sick and very busy RL.  Have only been active/checking in the Living Worlds (4E/Eberron) forums (and less than I ought to, even there).  This is the only 3.5 game I am in, at all.  Will try to locate books, but in the meantime, Ipshivi will continue being sneaky- just observing for now, but she will sing out if she sees any sign of threats that the rest of the group hasn't noticed.


----------



## s@squ@tch

No problem [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION].  I've been having Ipshivi continue to move more south in the room to take a look at things. 

I'd hate to lose you to 4E.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> No problem @pathfinderq1.  I've been having Ipshivi continue to move more south in the room to take a look at things.
> 
> I'd hate to lose you to 4E.




FWIW, this is the only 3.5 game I'm playing in as well. I haven't come up with a Sanne I'm happy with in 4e, though (she doesn't really build right with a rogue, ranger, swordmage, artificer, bard, or sorcerer base ... and the Con/Cha stat bonuses of the pre-Essentials 4e half-elf aren't quite right either); I have hopes for the Spellsinger class in the Neverwinter boxed set.


----------



## Rhun

Lots of people switching over to 4E. Isn't it about time for them to release 4.5 or 5E though?


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm waiting on 7.5E, everything else just is a waste.


----------



## s@squ@tch

What are the chances that [MENTION=2209]Voadam[/MENTION] returns to PbP?


----------



## Neurotic

I don't know. Some time ago he terminated the adventure he was running for few years, so I'd say slim. He said he'll be off around three months. That was more then six months ago.

Could you please remove dead opponents from the map(s)? Indicate difficult terrain with different color or something, those big exes really mess up the scene.


----------



## Rhun

I agree with Neurotic: I don't expect Voadam back.


----------



## s@squ@tch

he had well over 12K posts!  You'd think he'd be back with that kind of history on this site....  But alas, perhaps you are right.


----------



## Neurotic

From personal experience: I got twins, I was out for several months and it was two years before I resumed fully. Luckily, several games I as in slowed or stopped at that time so it wasn't really felt in my active games.

If he has something similar (maybe two jobs with invonvenient shedule?) he could be off for an extended period.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Recruiting a replacement arcane character and sneaky (for Voadam and/or Ipshivi)

Can take over existing PC's with minor tweaks, or introduce new PC's. 

I'd prefer taking over and tweaking, but understand folks preference for their own.  If we get 2 replacements, they'll be imprisoned in the Steading together and possibly know each other.


----------



## Neurotic

How goes recruiting? Will we continue battering of the giants or will you pronounce us the winners in the last fight? So we can do some RPing while we wait...


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> How goes recruiting? Will we continue battering of the giants or will you pronounce us the winners in the last fight? So we can do some RPing while we wait...




S@s has been out sick. There is a thread about it. 

But hopefully we can start pommeling some more giants soon!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, recruiting has obviously been hampered by my sick abscence.  

But I am still looking for 2 replacements, in case Voadam and Ipshivi do not make it back to regular posting.

I updated the IC today -- combat is over, now you just have to figure out what to do....


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> I updated the IC today -- combat is over, now you just have to figure out what to do....





Kill more giants?


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> Kill more giants?




Does anyone have any healing left? Or ideas for finding a place to hole up if not?


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> Does anyone have any healing left? Or ideas for finding a place to hole up if not?




As soon as the _vigor_ is done on Aeranduil, he should be almost completely healed. Not sure about anyone else. Since the giants will be more prepared the next time we hit them, he was hoping to inflict as much damage on them as possible on this raid before we retire and hole up.

Not sure how many spells and such our magic-using companions have left at their disposal, though.


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> As soon as the _vigor_ is done on Aeranduil, he should be almost completely healed.




Sanne and Thanor will still be in pretty bad shape after the vigor is done; she'll be at 21 HPs (out of 65); he'll be at 39 (out of 107). I don't know how the major casters are for spells.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Voadam still has quite a few spells left -- their not very damaging -- more controlling and other things.

Yoggrith has his wand of CSW, along with a few spell slots left at 3rd and 4th level, though not too many.


----------



## Neurotic

Morika has two wands, one full, one about 3/4ths full


----------



## s@squ@tch

Update on Yoggrith:

Spells remaining: 5/6/3/1

CSW charges - 48

So he could get most folks healed up pretty much if folks want to continue.


----------



## Neurotic

I'd prefer to use CLW from Morika, at least for 'fine-tuning' keeping as much of the more powerful ones for combat.

Morika is NOT for continuing, as seen by my IC post.


----------



## s@squ@tch

From your IC post, it made it seem like you wanted to camp/rest inside the Steading?  Is that true?  I don't think Voadam or Yoggrith would be up for that at all.


----------



## Rhun

1) If we camp within the steading, we must find a place we will not be discovered.
2) If we withdraw now, I'm guessing we're going to have a much more difficult time getting back into the steading.
3) Aeranduil is for killing as many more giants as possible before we escape, but he realizes that (especially if we are low on spells and such) discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> But I am still looking for 2 replacements, in case Voadam and Ipshivi do not make it back to regular posting.




FWIW, if we ever make it to level 9 (hint, hint), an alternative way for new PCs to show up would be passengers or crew on Sanne's airship (though that would probably want characters that are half-elves tied to House Lyrandar).


----------



## Rhun

Or we can rescue/find/whatever survivors from one of the previous expeditions. That always works well to introduce new PCs too.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Or there could be prisoners in the steading somewhere..... XD

Possibilities abound.  Just need fresh meat.

No bites yet, though, which bodes ill.


----------



## Rhun

Fresh meat for the grinder needed! 

Man, I remember when you used to post that you were recruiting, and by the end of the day you'd have a dozen people wanting to join the game. The PBP gaming really seems to be on a sharp down note right now.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I wonder if it is because of the holiday season, or the fact that it is 3.5e, or possibly the slow pace of the game.

Could be all three.

Or people are mourning the break-up of Scarlett Johansson and Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Or people are mourning the break-up of Scarlett Johansson and Ryan Reynolds.





No mourning...just waiting for her to give me a call.


----------



## Neurotic

I blame it on 4e, living 4e doesn't seem to be lacking new players. Altough most don't last more then few months.


----------



## Rhun

Damn yous 4E!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Public service announcement -- still recruiting!


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Public service announcement -- still recruiting!




I still can't believe how long it is taking to get any interest in playing!


----------



## drothgery

Rhun said:


> I still can't believe how long it is taking to get any interest in playing!




Dropping into a years-old 3.5 game may be an issue for some people.


----------



## Neurotic

Maybe we could ask our various friends? [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] play 3.5, it's possible(if they have time) they will join?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain

Thanks for thinking of me! Unfortunately I've go WAY too much on my plate right now to do justice to another game. I'm having trouble keeping up as it is -  you, real life! If it weren't for you, I'd have PLENTY of time for D&D!


----------



## Leif

drothgery said:


> Dropping into a years-old 3.5 game may be an issue for some people.






Neurotic said:


> Maybe we could ask our various friends? [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], [MENTION=29558]Mowgli[/MENTION] play 3.5, it's possible(if they have time) they will join?



Like Mowgli, I appreciate the offer very much.  But I also have a prodigious assortment of games already and scarcely enough time to tend to them.  Dropping into a years old game may be an issue for some, yes, but I've done it before and will doubtless do so again.  Sadly, though I don't think it would be a good idea for me to do so now.   Thanks again for the offer.


----------



## Leif

How far into the story/series are you now?  I might be contemplating leaving one or possibly more of my games....  what sort of character do you need to complete the party?  Wait.  Let me guess.  You need a cleric, right?  I am sooo tired of being the 5th wheel to join a game in LONNG progress to play a cleric.  I've done that more than my fair share during my time here at ENWorld.  So maybe we can come to some compromise?  A druid or a cleric multi- perhaps?  And anyway, I thought Rhun was totally crazy and GUNG-HO for 4E now anyway!


----------



## drothgery

Leif said:


> How far into the story/series are you now?  I might be contemplating leaving one or possibly more of my games....  what sort of character do you need to complete the party?  Wait.  Let me guess.  You need a cleric, right?  I am sooo tired of being the 5th wheel to join a game in LONNG progress to play a cleric.  I've done that more than my fair share during my time here at ENWorld.  So maybe we can come to some compromise?  A druid or a cleric multi- perhaps?  And anyway, I thought Rhun was totally crazy and GUNG-HO for 4E now anyway!




The abandoned PCs still with the party are a wizard, a favored soul (so almost a cleric!), and a fighter/knight.

The active PCs are a swashbuckler/windwright captain (that's Sanne, played by me), a druid (Morika, currently played by Neurotic), a rogue/warlock (Ipshivi, played by pathfinderq1), and a ranger (Aeranduil, played by Rhun).


----------



## Leif

Sounds like a Sorcerer might fit in well.  And it might even better if he had a level or two of Ranger and some talent with a bow?  What do you think?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Sounds like a Sorcerer might fit in well.  And it might even better if he had a level or two of Ranger and some talent with a bow?  What do you think?




That would only semi step on my Ranger's toes.  But he is a dedicated archer, so probably not too much.


----------



## Leif

So noted!   The last thing I want to do is to step on your toes.


----------



## Neurotic

Maybe you could make another meatshield valiant defender, we seem to lack heavily armored guys. Maybe gnome giant slayer (there is PrC somewhere which allows fighting with two shields and gives extra bonuses against opponents larger then you are (which for gnomes is everyone but halflings and goblins  ) )


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> Maybe you could make another meatshield valiant defender, we seem to lack heavily armored guys. Maybe gnome giant slayer (there is PrC somewhere which allows fighting with two shields and gives extra bonuses against opponents larger then you are (which for gnomes is everyone but halflings and goblins  ) )



I've seen that PrC, I think it's in the Complete Fighter or somewhere like that.  The only problem is that my love of Gnomes generally stops short of committing suicide by playing midget fighters.  How's about a halberd- or bastard sword-wielding human Paladin then?


----------



## Neurotic

Duskblade? Fighter BAB, long reach with polearm, spell added damage more then few times a day etc...for exchange of few hitpoints


----------



## Leif

Hmmm, thanks, Neurotic, I guess Duskblade might just work!  I remember reading about them, but can't recall just where to find the PrC just now.  Is that a PrC based off of the Rogue?


----------



## Neurotic

It's full base class from PHB II


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Duskblade? Fighter BAB, long reach with polearm, spell added damage more then few times a day etc...for exchange of few hitpoints




I played a low-level Duskblade with a glaive, and was surprised at how effective he was. I'm not sure the effectiveness remains as you level up, but it might be worth a look. Though with that said, reach is somewhat limited against giants, since they tend to be able to reach you right back.


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> It's full base class from PHB II



Ok, thanks!  I looked at the class and that is just PERFECT!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Ok, thanks!  I looked at the class and that is just PERFECT!




In all capitals? It really must be perfect.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> In all capitals? It really must be perfect.



Oh, it IS, it IS!!  I always forget about PH2 when I'm making characters, and a Duskblade is one that I've always wanted to try.  Hopefully I"ll be able to get something put together this weekend.  Anyone want to clue me in on how many points, what level, and whatever else I need to know?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Oh, it IS, it IS!!  I always forget about PH2 when I'm making characters, and a Duskblade is one that I've always wanted to try.  Hopefully I"ll be able to get something put together this weekend.  Anyone want to clue me in on how many points, what level, and whatever else I need to know?




That will have to be S@s. I forget, and I've gotten too lazy to go and look in my old age.


----------



## drothgery

Leif said:


> Oh, it IS, it IS!!  I always forget about PH2 when I'm making characters, and a Duskblade is one that I've always wanted to try.  Hopefully I"ll be able to get something put together this weekend.  Anyone want to clue me in on how many points, what level, and whatever else I need to know?




Flipping over to Sanne's character sheet, I see that she was a 32 point buy (3.5 DMG style) + standard level 4 and level 8 stat bumps, by the book wealth for an 8th level character, and we're still 8th level. I don't know if s@s will start any new character at the same point, or if we'll finally hit 9th level and new PCs will join us there.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> That will have to be S@s. I forget, and I've gotten too lazy to go and look in my old age.






drothgery said:


> Flipping over to Sanne's character sheet, I see that she was a 32 point buy (3.5 DMG style) + standard level 4 and level 8 stat bumps, by the book wealth for an 8th level character, and we're still 8th level. I don't know if s@s will start any new character at the same point, or if we'll finally hit 9th level and new PCs will join us there.



Thanks, guys.  Guess I'll have to wait for the final word from S@s, though.   But, basically, if I understand you, you're saying Level 8 standard with Level 8 money/treasure.


----------



## drothgery

Leif said:


> Thanks, guys.  Guess I'll have to wait for the final word from S@s, though.   But, basically, if I understand you, you're saying Level 8 standard with Level 4 money/treasure, right?




No we've got level 8 money/treasure.


----------



## Neurotic

Here is one to get you started


----------



## Leif

drothgery said:


> No we've got level 8 money/treasure.



Ok, thanks!  I'll make that change in my post below.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leif- first, let me say sorry, I've been on vacation for a week and just got back to the internet.  Second, let me say THANK YOU for offering to join! 

If you have any questions, let me know, but it looks like the old folks have clued you in fairly well -- 8th level, 32 pt buy, standard wealth/magic for 8th level.  

You're free to fill any niche you would like to -- I've no qualms about progressing with NPC'ing the wickedly evil favored soul, so you don't need to worry about being a healer.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> Leif- first, let me say sorry, I've been on vacation for a week and just got back to the internet.  Second, let me say THANK YOU for offering to join!
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know, but it looks like the old folks have clued you in fairly well -- 8th level, 32 pt buy, standard wealth/magic for 8th level.
> 
> You're free to fill any niche you would like to -- I've no qualms about progressing with NPC'ing the wickedly evil favored soul, so you don't need to worry about being a healer.



Thank you, Mr. Bigfoot S@squ@tch!  And welcome home.  Not sure when I can have a character worked up -- I thought I had some ideas .... Oh, yes!  I was toying with the idea of a Sorcerer, maybe with a level or two of Rogue worked in for good measure.  Would that work with your current party or is it a bad idea?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, the blaster role is pretty much unfilled, as the NPC wizard is more of a controller, having few to no blasting spells.  

The rogue/skill monkey slot is filled by the halfling rogue/warlock, but I'm not sure if Ipshivi / [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] is still with us?


----------



## Leif

Yeah, pathfinderq1 also plays in a game that I co-DM with [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION].  I think he's been AWOL for some time now...


----------



## s@squ@tch

He posted not so long ago -- is he more active in 4E?


----------



## Leif

I really wouldn't know.  Our game where pathfinderq1 is a player is 3.5.


----------



## Rhun

I think Pathfinder is still with us, just slow to the posting.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Still sort-of here, but really almost completely lost over in 4e-land.  If someone wants to take over the 'sneaky' role (or even take over the character), I would be willing to let them.  Not sure how long I will be able to keep up- at this point I have to go find my 3.5 books every time I need to post anything with mechanics involved.

In any event, I will be moving somewhere halfway across the country come summer, and that will put a significant dent in my gaming time (at least for a while).


----------



## Leif

[SBLOCK=pathfinderq1]
So you found and accepted a job?  THAT'S GREAT NEWS!  If so....
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1

[sblock= Leif]
>Much worse than that, I'm afraid.  My wife is going to grad school, which in this case means a long-distance move.  We've only got one letter so far, which means we ARE moving, but several schools have not responded yet (and are better choices), so we dont know where we're going.  So far we're calling the destination North Wiscondiana to cover the three top spots.

Sorry about losing track of the Constables, by the way.  This summer was a bit ridiculous, and by the time I got back to checking, things had gotten too far ahead to catch up.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

[sblock=pathfinderq1]
Not a problem, man.  But if you do want to rejoin the Constable game, you are welcome to do so, and we'll make something up to justify the absence.  And we'll even make sure that you have gained experience during your absence to be of equal power to the others.
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

So, Leif, which role do you plan on pursuing?  Arcane, skill monkey, or meat shield?

Either of the three are fine with me.

If [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] wants to bow out with Ipshivi, I can NPC her as a non-combatant scout, or, hopefully, he gets the itch to pull out the 3.5e books and get her sneaking and finding treasure. 

Since they're still in the steading, it makes new member addition somewhat easy, 'cuz they could be stashing prisoners ANYWHERE!  

And to those just reading, we are still recruiting 2 folks, so if you are interested, drop us a line in this thread.

To the current group -- IC thread is updated with description of room.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> So, Leif, which role do you plan on pursuing?  Arcane, skill monkey, or meat shield?



Not really sure, but meat shield would be the easiest to play.  Looks like my ENWorld time is somewhat strained now, so I'd best go with the easiest option.  Let's say Dwarf Fighter!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leif said:


> Not really sure, but meat shield would be the easiest to play.  Looks like my ENWorld time is somewhat strained now, so I'd best go with the easiest option.  Let's say Dwarf Fighter!




What is with you people trying to make it difficult for my giants to hit you?  +4 dodge bonuses?  BAH. 

To make introduction easier, I am more than willing to allow Thanor to be immediately replaced with your dwarf fighter.  I know it is the least attractive option from a story standpoint, but hey, it'll speed up the game, which needs some help in that department.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> What is with you people trying to make it difficult for my giants to hit you?  +4 dodge bonuses?  BAH.




Yes, it is such a big benefit when the giant has a +20 attack bonus!


----------



## s@squ@tch

You'll have to wait a bit longer for Fire Giants..... Hill giants only have +16.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> You'll have to wait a bit longer for Fire Giants..... Hill giants only have +16.




As far I'm concerned, that's still too good. Sanne's AC is 25 .


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm sure Morika would be more than willing to attempt to reincarnate you into a dwarf.


----------



## Rhun

Aeranduil has a pretty decent AC for an archer...but even he doesn't want to get within melee range of a hill giant!


----------



## Leif

This is the regular OOC thread for this game, isn't it?


----------



## Neurotic

Morika exchanged her reincarnation for that unicorn in the last fight that kept her alive. And since everyone said they DON'T want to be reincarnated, I guess I have spell components worth 1500gp which will rot away


----------



## Leif

Hero4Hire in RG thread said:
			
		

> Leif,
> 
> I haven't played in this game in some time (years?), so you would absolutely not be stepping on my toes playing a Gnome.
> 
> In fact IIRC I made a brutally effective build against Giants so you may take it and the character with my blessing and do with it as you wish as I no longer play 3.5 D&D.
> 
> 
> 
> Peace,
> H4H



Oh, ok, then, THANKS [MENTION=20711]hero4hire[/MENTION]!  So now my choices are between the dragonmarked (House Kundarak) Dwarf Fighter previously mentioned, and a Gnome Giant Killer Fighter.  Hmmmmm.....  (I do love me some Gnomes, as if you couldn't tell!)


----------



## Leif

S@s??  Any objections or obstructions to me taking over H4H's Gnome character, Jaxel Wyldwalker?   Or would you just rather me start a new character?  If you do allow the take-over, is that character up to par with the rest of the group?  H4H indicated that he hadn't been around for some time....

For what it's worth, I'd be tickled pink to take over Jaxel Wyldwalker!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Unfortunately, Jaxel Wyldwalker has been 'missing' for quite some time.    He disappeared in Stormreach.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> Unfortunately, Jaxel Wyldwalker has been 'missing' for quite some time.    He disappeared in Stormreach.



Gotcha, Boss!  No sweat.  Boo hoo hoo!


----------



## Leif

New plan!  Ok, how about a Human Duskblade?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leif said:


> New plan!  Ok, how about a Human Duskblade?




Sounds good to me.  Knock yo'self out.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> Sounds good to me.  Knock yo'self out.



Knocking of self to commence anon!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Knocking of self to commence anon!




Leif, your silliness is always good for a laugh!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Leif, your silliness is always good for a laugh!



WHAT?????  Me, silly??  Now come on, Rhun, who would _ever_ believe that?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> WHAT?????  Me, silly??  Now come on, Rhun, who would _ever_ believe that?




Um, everyone? 

Now hurry and get your duskblade built! We're gonna need his/her/its help soon, methinks.


----------



## Neurotic

Sorry, Leif, I agree with Rhun on BOTH his points 

And, mark, I don't know you as well as he does.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, I've got good news, Team Black will be adding a new PC.

He/(she?) will be posting here shortly.


----------



## Leif

Sorry it has taken me so long, S@s.  Have I lost my spot now?


----------



## pneumatik

I'm the new guy, I think. I'll be playing something like a rog1/Wiz4/unseen seer 4.

S@s, how are spells handled? Is spell compendium okay, or it is only the specific spells in core + complete + Eberron?


----------



## Leif

Ok, S@squ@tch, you never answered my question about whether I had lost my spot or not, so I went ahead and made a character.  Here he is for your approval:

Forivarra d’Deneith
Human
Duskblade
N/G

Level 8
BAB:  +8/+3
HP 10+8+8+8+8+8+8+8 = 66 (Max at L1, 75% each Level after)
(Wounds, 66 - ____ )
AC 24 (25 if Dodge feat is applicable) (10+8armor+5shield+1dex)

S 15 (+1 8th Level) = 16 [+3]
D 13 [+1]
C 14 [+2]
I 16 (+1 4th Level) = 17 [+3]
W 9 [+0]
C 10 [+0]

FEATS
Least Dragonmark, Sentinel (1st Level Feat) (once per day can use one of the following on self or another:  Mage Armor, Protection from Arrows, Shield of Faith, or Shield Other.  Also gains +2 on Sense Motive checks.)
Dodge (Human Bonus Feat) (+1 to AC against designated opponent)
Combat Casting (Duskblade bonus at 2nd Level)
Mobility (3rd Level Feat)
Spring Attack (6th Level Feat)

69 gp
Bastard Sword +2 (8,035 gp) (total attack +13/+8, damage 1-10+5)
Breastplate +3 (9,200 gp) (+8 Armor Bonus to AC)
Heavy Steel Shield +3 (9,020 gp) (+5 Shield Bonus to AC)
Long Bow, 20 arrows [arrows used=___] (76 gp) (total attack +9/+4, damage 1-8)
Arrows, +1, 20 [+1 arrows used=__] (351 gp) (damage 1-8+1)
Backpack (2 gp)
Belt Pouch (1 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
Explorer’s Outfit (10 gp)
Sunrods (2) (4 gp)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (x6) (CL 1) (@ 50 gp each)

Height:  6’2”
Weight:  167 lbs.
Eyes:  Brown
Hair:  Blonde

Background
Forivarra is the firstborn of a lesser branch of House Deneith.  As such, he was not privy to the most lucrative aspects of the family business.  But because of his firstborn status as well as his formidable physical attributes, he was allowed, nay, ordered, to pursue skills at arms.  This did not sit well with Forivarra, but, because he loves and honors his House and all that they stand for, he went along with the program.  He began his arcane training relatively late in life and so was unable to meet the stringent entrance requirements to study wizardry, so he found an art to pursue that would make the best use of his already considerable skills with weapons.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leif-  No worries, you are both in.  You are taking a front-line slot, and pneumatik is taking an arcane / skill monkey role.

Now, it is up to you two, whether your PC's know each other, were captured together.  That would make my introduction easier, and faster, but it is up to you.


----------



## s@squ@tch

pneumatik said:


> I'm the new guy, I think. I'll be playing something like a rog1/Wiz4/unseen seer 4.
> 
> S@s, how are spells handled? Is spell compendium okay, or it is only the specific spells in core + complete + Eberron?




Spell compendium is ok, subject to approval by me.  Most of them seem ok.


----------



## s@squ@tch

pneumatik said:


> I'm the new guy, I think. I'll be playing something like a rog1/Wiz4/unseen seer 4.
> 
> S@s, how are spells handled? Is spell compendium okay, or it is only the specific spells in core + complete + Eberron?




Spell compendium is ok, subject to approval by me.  Most of them seem ok.


----------



## Leif

Cool!  Thanks, S@s!

pneumatik, I've got a brief sketch of my character, Forivarra, at the bottom of his sheet.  He's interested in the arcane (an unwholesome fascination/obsession even), and a Sentinel of House Deneith.  Is it possible that Forivarra was hired by your arcane-type character as a bodyguard for a trip or something, and then during the trip they were both captured by the giants?


----------



## pneumatik

@S@s: awesome. Spell Compendium just makes it much easier to create a spell list than building one by combining all the Complete books.

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: that backstory sounds generally good. I played a ton of 3rd ed DnD, but very little Eberron, so I need to become more familiar with the setting details before I come up with a full backstory. For example, I need to figure out what I'm doing in Xendrik. But I've got not problem with us adventuring together and then getting captured together.


----------



## Leif

Great, Pneumatik!  When you figure out why you went to Xendrik, can we just assume that you brought me along as security?   (That way, I won't have to figure out a separate reason.  I'll be glad to assist you if necessary in concocting your own reason, though.)


----------



## Leif

S@s, I just got some advice on Forivarra from my trusted advisor,[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], and here it is:



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> If I might offer a little constructive criticism from the accounting department? I think you magic item costs are a little off. I believe you have to pay for the masterwork version of an item rather than the normal item price when making magic items. So the sword is an extra 300 and the armor and shield should be another 150 each. I'd suggest dropping either the shield or the armor down to +2 saving you 5000 gp. That will cover the extra 600 for masterwork items, allow you to spend 2000 on a ring of protection +1, which means not only no loss in total armor class but a boost of +1 to your touch ac and if you choose to drop the +1 from the shield a +1 to your flatfooted AC as well. I'd spend 600 upgrading the bow to mighty at +3 so you can add your str. bonus to damage and masterwork giving you +1 to hit. You'll still have another 1800 gp to spend on a wand or other useful toy. How's that for creative accounting?
> 
> 
> 
> Note that in the book Underdark Dungeonscape, their is an armor add on that allows you to have a wand in a sheath in your shield and count is as readied without having to draw it forth. That would be very useful if you took a wand of true strike or lesser deflect where you wouldn't want to put your sword or shield down in order to cast a spell from the wand. A must have item for a sword and board duskblade I'm thinking.



Will it be any problem to let me make some of those changes?  I don't think I will necessarily want to make all of them, but who knows, I just might.  And for sure I need to spend more gold for the masterwork items.


----------



## pneumatik

Okay. I'm finished with the character except for picking spells. The character is a Halfling Conj1/Rog1/Conj3/Unseen Seer 3 (the build order matters for making stupid skill pre-reqs for Unseen Seer). I'm guessing he's not really affiliated with any house, he's just out in Xendrik looking for adventure and hidden knowledge. I'm not particular, though, so he could have been hired by someone to go to Xendrik to do something instead of freelancing.

S@s: how many spells should I get each level?


----------



## Leif

pneumatik said:


> Okay. I'm finished with the character except for picking spells. The character is a Halfling Conj1/Rog1/Conj3/Unseen Seer 3 (the build order matters for making stupid skill pre-reqs for Unseen Seer). I'm guessing he's not really affiliated with any house, he's just out in Xendrik looking for adventure and hidden knowledge. I'm not particular, though, so he could have been hired by someone to go to Xendrik to do something instead of freelancing.



Well, my Duskblade, Forivarra d'Deneith, is, obviously of House Deneith, so if you could work that house into the backstory somehow, it would sure be easier to explain why Forivarra goes with you to Xendrik.  Just sayin', ya know.....

And
S@squatch -- I'll get skills chosen for Forivarra ASAP.  That should be the last thing to be done to him before I'm ready to go.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: let me check the MIC, I think there was a shield that allowed a wand to be stored in it.  But all of the other things sound good, if not optimized.


----------



## Rhun

Chop, chop boys! There be giants to kill!


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION]- 4 spells @ first level, then 2 free spells per level afterwards.  Of course, all 0th level spells are free.


----------



## Rhun

You can buy additional spells to add to your spellbook too, if the number of "free" spells isn't enough.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: let me check the MIC, I think there was a shield that allowed a wand to be stored in it.  But all of the other things sound good, if not optimized.



Ok, I'll try to remember to do that.  Um, but I don't think I have any wands?  Oh, well, I'll look into it anyway.  AND THANKS!

Rhun:  I'm basically ready to go a-hunting!


----------



## Leif

pneumatik said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]: that backstory sounds generally good. I played a ton of 3rd ed DnD, but very little Eberron, so I need to become more familiar with the setting details before I come up with a full backstory. For example, I need to figure out what I'm doing in Xendrik. But I've got not problem with us adventuring together and then getting captured together.



Ok, then, sounds like we're almost ready!


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION], post your pc in the RG for team black, then I'll look over and get you and Leif into the action ASAP.


----------



## Rhun

Woot, woot! Time to get this giant killin' show back on the road!


----------



## s@squ@tch

BTW, [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], I didnt' see anything in the MIC about an armor or shield that could hold a wand -- only a shield that you could inscribe a spell upon, like a scroll.  So, I guess that's right out.  But you can still wield a wand in a hand. 

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], morika can only move 60ft for a charge, which would not get her close enough this round, what do you want to do instead?  just advance 60 ft, setting up a charge next round?


----------



## Neurotic

CAn't she move then charge? That's 4e :/ Also, didn't giants advance? I'll put some action tomorrow


----------



## Rhun

3E is either a move and attack, or a charge (which is essential a double move and attack).


----------



## pneumatik

An almost-finished version of my PC, Cody Dylan Overstreet, is posted in the RG thread. I need shop for mundane equipment and probably scribe some scrolls, but otherwise he's complete mechanically. I'll write up backstory after that. He's probably going to be in over his head here in Xendrik, so hiring a bodyguard and getting captured anyway is a pretty good set-up. Being born with a low wisdom and charisma hasn't exactly set him up for success.

Sorry it's taking to long. There's a lot of math and page-flipping involved. I spent most of my free time on Saturday just figuring out the basic mechanics of the build. Those skill requirements are killer.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> CAn't she move then charge? That's 4e :/ Also, didn't giants advance? I'll put some action tomorrow




Giants act after the PC's. 

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - your PC needs spells and skills

[MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION] - your PC needs prep'd spells


----------



## Leif

Forivarra d'Deneith is complete!


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Leif / Pneumatik]
Your two PC's will be held captive in the room adjoining the one in which the giants are sitting currently.  

So, you should be ready to go shortly.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Glad to see your PCs coming together. It will be nice to have some fresh blood (which your PCs will literally be spilling) in the group.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> You should be ready to go shortly.



Oh, BOY!! 


Rhun said:


> Glad to see your PCs coming together. It will be nice to have some fresh blood (which your PCs will literally be spilling) in the group.



Thanks, Rhun....I think?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Oh, BOY!!
> 
> Thanks, Rhun....I think?




Don't thank me yet!


----------



## pneumatik

Cody's all set to go from a mechanics point of view, and I'm working on a backstory. Don't worry, he has a personality.

Is there a list anywhere of which PCs are actually in the game right now?


----------



## s@squ@tch

In team black, it is:

Aeranduil - elf ranger 
Voadam - aasimar wizard (soon to be going back to campsite)
Yoggrith - half-orc favored soul - player has left, DM run
Thanor - dwarf knight/dwarven defender - player is AWOL, DM run - might be replaced by Leif's PC
Morika - shifter druid
Ipshivi - halfling warlock / rogue


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> In team black, it is:
> 
> Aeranduil - elf ranger
> Voadam - aasimar wizard (soon to be going back to campsite)
> Yoggrith - half-orc favored soul - player has left, DM run
> Thanor - dwarf knight/dwarven defender - player is AWOL, DM run - might be replaced by Leif's PC
> Morika - shifter druid
> Ipshivi - halfling warlock / rogue




And Sanne - half-elf swashbuckler/artificer/windwright captain


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> And Sanne - half-elf swashbuckler/artificer/windwright captain




Can't forget Sanne! 

Hopefully Leif's duskblade and pneumatik's unseen seer can provide as many magical resources as Voadam the Green Wizard did!


----------



## s@squ@tch

FYI, I'm in new Orleans and away from my pc with map tools, so I won't be able to update maps.  Will be back home this weekend.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> FYI, I'm in new Orleans and away from my pc with map tools, so I won't be able to update maps.  Will be back home this weekend.




Have a safe and fun trip, S@s!


----------



## Leif

_'Ohhh, that's just great_ thinks Forrivara d'Deneith, _"another few more days bound and gagged in this stinking hellhole of a giant's den!"_


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> _'Ohhh, that's just great_ thinks Forrivara d'Deneith, _"another few more days bound and gagged in this stinking hellhole of a giant's den!"_




It could be worse. You could be bound and gagged and have no brave adventurers coming to your rescue.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> It could be worse. You could be bound and gagged and have no brave adventurers coming to your rescue.



True, true, gosh, if only I KNEW that you were coming!  [I'd have baked a cake?]


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> True, true, gosh, if only I KNEW that you were coming!  [I'd have baked a cake?]




The sound of giants' death cries shall give you warning soon enough.


----------



## Neurotic

Along with few booms and crashes you hear a sound of a...goat?! WTF!?


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Along with few booms and crashes you hear a sound of a...goat?! WTF!?




Yep, that certainly sounds like our PCs!


----------



## pathfinderq1

Rhun said:


> It could be worse. You could be bound and gagged and have no brave adventurers coming to your rescue.




Wait, wait...  we're RESCUING them?  I thought we were just looting their bodies (to account for a proper amount of treasure for our efforts so far) and leaving them for the vengeance-crazed giants.


----------



## drothgery

pathfinderq1 said:


> Wait, wait... we're RESCUING them? I thought we were just looting their bodies (to account for a proper amount of treasure for our efforts so far) and leaving them for the vengeance-crazed giants.




Of course we're rescuing them. We won't get any XP for killing them if they're helpless.


----------



## Neurotic

We just need to set them free, eqiuip them and THEN kill them. We get XP for them then


----------



## pneumatik

It's not very nice to haze the new guys.


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> We just need to set them free, eqiuip them and THEN kill them. We get XP for them then





drothgery said:


> Of course we're rescuing them. We won't get any XP for killing them if they're helpless.





pathfinderq1 said:


> Wait, wait...  we're RESCUING them?  I thought we were just looting their bodies (to account for a proper amount of treasure for our efforts so far) and leaving them for the vengeance-crazed giants.




Nice, guys!   Remind me to tp your houses with USED tp next halloween!



pneumatik said:


> It's not very nice to haze the new guys.



It's ok.  Well, I'm not sure about the other new guy, but I've known Neurotic and Pathfinderq1 for several years now. So I know just about what their comments are worth.


----------



## drothgery

Leif said:


> Nice, guys!  Remind me to tp your houses with USED tp next halloween!




Of course, if your location tag is accurate, you live over 1500 miles from me. And I live in an apartment.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Paddling of the prisoners will continue until morale improves?


----------



## Leif

drothgery said:


> Of course, if your location tag is accurate, you live over 1500 miles from me. And I live in an apartment.



Hmmm, I'll have to get creative then and place the used tp strategically near the ducts that serve as your source of "fresh" air.....


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> Paddling of the prisoners will continue until morale improves?



THIS Prisoner is all smiles!  See?


----------



## Neurotic

drothgery said:


> Of course, if your location tag is accurate, you live over 1500 miles from me. And I live in an apartment.




I'll raise you 1500 miles for a total of 3000. I live in Europe


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> I'll raise you 1500 miles for a total of 3000. I live in Europe



3000??? Even I'm not going to type out THAT many smiles!  I'll just take the paddling.  Oh, wait, you said 'miles'.  Nevermind....


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> I'll raise you 1500 miles for a total of 3000. I live in Europe




Actually, Neurotic...you're more like 5200 miles from Leif, and like 6300 from Drothgery. And maybe 5700 from me, since I'm in between the two of them.


----------



## Leif

S@squ@tch, can Forivarra see or hear any giants around him, and is he able to speak or is he gagged with something?  I'm thinking that he is pretty upset about his capture and looking to start some sh** with the nearest giant that he can find.  Dragonmarked deathwish, you know?

And, Rhun, I don't know what you've been smoking, but Utah is way more than 500 miles from eastern Arkansas, or at least I sure think that it is.  Mapquest says that it's 1478.71 miles from Jonesboro to Provo.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> And, Rhun, I don't know what you've been smoking, but Utah is way more than 500 miles from eastern Arkansas, or at least I sure think that it is.  Mapquest says that it's 1478.71 miles from Jonesboro to Provo.




Yes, that's true...but the Earth is a spheroid, so if you are calculating distances from say locations in the United States to Croatia, the flight path is an arc and not a straight line. And that ends up making a big difference. I actually used a distance calculator in those numbers above.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Mapquest says that it's 1478.71 miles from Jonesboro to Provo.




Also, Provo is in what we non-LDS folk like to call "Happy Valley." It is almost like another plane of existence...


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Yes, that's true...but the Earth is a spheroid, so if you are calculating distances from say locations in the United States to Croatia, the flight path is an arc and not a straight line. And that ends up making a big difference. I actually used a distance calculator in those numbers above.



LOL Man, you are smokin' HEAVILY today!  I used Mapquest which follows HIGHWAY routes, you know, on the GROUND?!?  I guess someone who flies as much as you do, with our without a plane, needs to worry about that sort of thing.  Us poor, earthbound souls just look at two dimensional maps and suchlike.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Also, Provo is in what we non-LDS folk like to call "Happy Valley." It is almost like another plane of existence...



Do tell?  What does that mean to the non-Utah-initiated?  I chose Provo because that was the only city I could think of in Utah at that particular second.  Salt Lake was just too easy.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=Leif / pneumatik]
Your two PC's are in the closed door to the SE in the chamber where the giants are currently.  You two are bound, gagged, and blindfolded.  You hear two creatures speaking the giant language, which are getting more agitated at the moment.

[/sblock]


----------



## Ian.Fleming

deleted


----------



## Rhun

Ian.Fleming said:


> Are you still looking for new players?  Ive been playing 3.5 for 4 or so years, 4th edition since it came out.  I prefer rogues but I can play most roles except for casters.





More meat for the grinder!


----------



## s@squ@tch

wow, that one got away quick.....


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> wow, that one got away quick.....




Was it something I said?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Was it something I said?



I asked you to bathe more often!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> I asked you to bathe more often!




Twice a day isn't good enough for you? Man do you have high standards.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Twice a day isn't good enough for you? Man do you have high standards.



Hey, it's not me, heck I'm used to smelling Mowgli and Scotley!  It's these sensitive types that keep running away after they get a whif of you.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:


> Was it something I said?




Its the only thing that could have happened.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Its the only thing that could have happened.




And I thought it was common knowledge that Against the Giants for 3E was a meat grinder!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well yeah, but I wasn't aware that it was that bad even in the OOC threads!


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Well yeah, but I wasn't aware that it was that bad even in the OOC threads!




Hee hee. Apparently I scared him off!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leif / pneumatik - if you haven't already, please find a piece of artwork you would like for your PC's token.  You can attach it to your RG PC sheet.  Let me know when you have done so, and I will make your token.  If you already have, please forgive me.


----------



## Leif

Lucked out and got one,  and I actually LIKE it, too!


----------



## pneumatik

*Cody's token*

I don't have a token, but I do have an image: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Cody usually turns the glowing runes off, what with being sneaky and all, but occasionally they're worth it to make an statement. Or an entrance.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Thanks guys!  I've made your tokens and put you on the map, of course, you don't know where you are, or can see yet, but you are there.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Thanks guys!  I've made your tokens and put you on the map, of course, you don't know where you are, or can see yet, but you are there.




Of course, if the rest of the group gets killed by the giants, they aren't going to know anything for a long, long time.


----------



## Leif

Are we allowed to see this map?  Where is it to be found, exactly?


----------



## s@squ@tch

The map pictures posted to the IC combat round threads.  Your two pc's are on the map, but you can't see them yet.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> The map pictures posted to the IC combat round threads.  Your two pc's are on the map, but you can't see them yet.




So many dire wolves!


----------



## s@squ@tch

WOOF WOOF!

Just be glad I didn't go ahead with a substitution I was toying with -- psuedonatural dire wolves....


----------



## pathfinderq1

Might be time for Voadam to use another charge from the wand of Web- or that necklace of fireball beads from the scorrow (which Ipshivi intends to pickpocket if the wizard leaves).


----------



## pneumatik

Are leif and my pc's rested - full hps, spells memorized, loot equipped, etc.?


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> WOOF WOOF!
> 
> Just be glad I didn't go ahead with a substitution I was toying with -- psuedonatural dire wolves....




I know it's possible for Sanne to roll double-digits on an attack roll. I've seen it happen. Just not in this combat (well, she did on her second attack this round, but not by enough that it would have been equivalent to double digits on her first attack).


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> The map pictures posted to the IC combat round threads.  Your two pc's are on the map, but you can't see them yet.



can I get a link to that thread?  I didn't know that there was one!


----------



## Rhun

IC thread is here.


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> can I get a link to that thread?  I didn't know that there was one!




Yea, we're playing for two years (or more) without IC thread. We're posting around random forums and part of the challenge and reason why the game is slow because you need to find relevant posts   

Did one of the giants hit you on the head?!


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> IC thread is here.



Oh, I've already got a link to the IC, I just couldn't find the combat action there, so I thought there must be a separate combat thread, too.  Like Thanee uses.

Well, at least I sure thought I was subscribed to that thread before, but apparently I wasn't!  I am now. Thanks!


----------



## s@squ@tch

pneumatik said:


> Are leif and my pc's rested - full hps, spells memorized, loot equipped, etc.?




Yes, yes, and equipment is not on your person at the moment.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Oh, I've already got a link to the IC, I just couldn't find the combat action there, so I thought there must be a separate combat thread, too.  Like Thanee uses.
> 
> Well, at least I sure thought I was subscribed to that thread before, but apparently I wasn't!  I am now. Thanks!




Ah, that makes more sense. s@squ@tch does combat as part of the IC thread, so if you read through enough posts, you'll see it.


----------



## Rhun

Just a bump for S@s in the interests of keeping the OOC thread from falling too far back.


----------



## Leif

OOC: Uh, Rhun, the DM should have been automatically subscribed to this thread when he started it, shouldn't he?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Thanks!  I've been SWAMPED with house projects -- as my wife just got her bonus, which funds said house projects.  Carpal tunnel in full swing now.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> OOC: Uh, Rhun, the DM should have been automatically subscribed to this thread when he started it, shouldn't he?




Not necessarily. I'm not subscribed to any of mine.


----------



## Leif

You can fix that in your Control Panel, if you choose to do so.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> You can fix that in your Control Panel, if you choose to do so.




Yes, I know this Leif. But I'm not a fan of getting the notifications, so I keep it turned off.


----------



## Neurotic

You can be subscribed without notification. THat's how I keep tabs on interesting threads without having my inbox burried in tons of notifications.


----------



## drothgery

Neurotic said:


> You can be subscribed without notification. THat's how I keep tabs on interesting threads without having my inbox burried in tons of notifications.




Same here. Though at first it was just because email notifications were routinely breaking at ENWorld, so I needed to break the habbit of relying on them.


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> You can be subscribed without notification. THat's how I keep tabs on interesting threads without having my inbox burried in tons of notifications.






drothgery said:


> Same here. Though at first it was just because email notifications were routinely breaking at ENWorld, so I needed to break the habbit of relying on them.





Well, maybe I will have to give it another shot if that is the case. For some reason when I was first trying it I didn't think you could subscribe without notification. Of course, that was like 5+ years ago...


----------



## drothgery

*OOC:*


 I'll be out of town next week; not sure how much I'll be able to post.


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'll be out of town next week; not sure how much I'll be able to post.




Hopefully we can get the rest of these giants and wolves killed quickly.


----------



## pathfinderq1

Will be away from computer 4/23-4/28, on a scouting trip into the wilds of Indiana (for a move this summer).  Please NPC if needed.


----------



## Rhun

pathfinderq1 said:


> Will be away from computer 4/23-4/28, on a scouting trip into the wilds of Indiana (for a move this summer).  Please NPC if needed.




Good luck!


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] - where in IN are you scouting?  

@ others, sorry, I've been so swamped with house projects that my DM'ing has slowed to a halt.  I'm trying to rectify that, but I'm staring at a hole where there was a threshold on a an exterior door that was all rotten.....


----------



## pathfinderq1

Destination is: The scenic metropolis of Bloomington- kind of a big change from Boston.  Looks like we are moving in mid/late July.


----------



## Leif

Nevermind, my mistake!


----------



## pathfinderq1

Leif said:


> Dang, pq1, moving yet again?  What do you have against staying in one place?
> 
> See, now if you had followed through with your possible move to South Arkansas, you'd have been so charmed by the state that you'd never have wanted to move again!
> 
> ...or not...
> 
> (Or do I have you confused with someone else?  )




That would be someone else, I think.  We've been in the Boston area for 12 years or so- there have been some possible moves before that didn't happen, but this one is pretty certain (lease signed, etc.)


----------



## Leif

pathfinderq1 said:


> That would be someone else, I think.  We've been in the Boston area for 12 years or so- there have been some possible moves before that didn't happen, but this one is pretty certain (lease signed, etc.)



  Please pardon my confusion then.  Previous post erased.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> @ others, sorry, I've been so swamped with house projects that my DM'ing has slowed to a halt.  I'm trying to rectify that, but I'm staring at a hole where there was a threshold on a an exterior door that was all rotten.....




Ah, more joys of home ownership. Sounds like my place.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Gah. [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] - Bloomington, really?   I went to school at Purdue, so that town is a 4 letter word. 

[MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION], [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - your pc's are probably 1 round (at most two) from being introduced.  Sorry its taken longer than anticipated...


----------



## Leif

I have a character in this game?  Who knew??  Oh, wait...yeah, Eberron.  He's a Dragonmarked something-or-other.  I wonder what? 

Forivarra d’Deneith
Human
Duskblade
N/G


----------



## s@squ@tch

You'll have to refresh me as to whether yours is Cody or Forrivar, and what he is good at.  I might even look in the RG!


----------



## Leif

previous post edited.  As stated there, my dude is Forivarra d'Deneith, Dragonmarked (Least Mark of Sentinel) Human Duskblade


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:


> Gah.  @pathfinderq1  - Bloomington, really?   I went to school at Purdue, so that town is a 4 letter word.




Didn't look so bad on a visit, though the weather was rather poor.  Certainly looks like a big change from east coast metro areas though.  Apparently IU has one of the top ten library programs in the country, and specialties within the program push it even higher.

It does mean I'm looking at one heck of a commute, though- probably into Indianapolis metro area.  Maybe I'll be able to get to Gen-Con one of these years.


----------



## pneumatik

Cody Dylan Overstreet is looking forward to getting freed but remaining wholly in over his head on Xendrik.

Cody Dylan Overstreet 
Halfling
Rogue 1 / Conjuror 4 / Unseen Seer 3

Whoa, did I never write a backstory for him? Well, I know it I just haven't typed it out. He's more than a statblock.


----------



## s@squ@tch

pathfinderq1 said:


> Didn't look so bad on a visit, though the weather was rather poor.  Certainly looks like a big change from east coast metro areas though.  Apparently IU has one of the top ten library programs in the country, and specialties within the program push it even higher.
> 
> It does mean I'm looking at one heck of a commute, though- probably into Indianapolis metro area.  Maybe I'll be able to get to Gen-Con one of these years.




Um, why move to bloomington if you are going to commute to metro Indy?  That's about an hour just to the SW portion of the city, another 15-20 minutes to downtown.


----------



## pathfinderq1

s@squ@tch said:


> Um, why move to bloomington if you are going to commute to metro Indy?  That's about an hour just to the SW portion of the city, another 15-20 minutes to downtown.




[sblock= OOC]
>We're only going to have one car, and it is much easier for me to drive to Indy for work (my company's regional office) than it would be for us to live in Indy and have my wife need to drive to Bloomington for school.  The commute will be a bear, but Bloomington just doesn't have the job market unless you actually work for IU.

[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch

[sblock=OOC]

That makes sense now.  I figured someone had to be working for IU in some capacity for you to live down there.

You'll like the reduced income tax in this state, but sales tax is a bit steep.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun

Leif and pneumatik, your PCs are officially unmasked/unbagged/unsacked! They are still bound, though. For now.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, Rhun, I kinda figured that out from the IC though. 

heh heh heh


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Thanks, Rhun, I kinda figured that out from the IC though.
> 
> heh heh heh




Just in case you hadn't been keeping up on the IC.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Just in case you hadn't been keeping up on the IC.



 What would I ever do without you, Rhun?


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> What would I ever do without you, Rhun?




Likely, much the same as you do with me around.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Likely, much the same as you do with me around.



Your honesty is appreciated.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Your honesty is appreciated.




Don't I know it!


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], [MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION], [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] -- go ahead and begin the level up of your PC's for when they reach camp and rest.  Assuming you survive your exit from the Steading....


----------



## Neurotic

[MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION], is your message box full? You didn't respond to my PMs...should I send you an e-mail?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION], is your message box full? You didn't respond to my PMs...should I send you an e-mail?




When did you send me one?  I haven't received one since April 14th, and that wasn't from you.


----------



## Neurotic

Feb 11th. I believe I sent another with similar content, but more recently, but I seem to have deleted it. I re-sent it.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION], [MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION], [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] [MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] -- go ahead and begin the level up of your PC's for when they reach camp and rest.  Assuming you survive your exit from the Steading....




Thanks S@s. I'm back in town, so I can start looking into leveling up.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I wanted to give you XP for this awesome post, but it says I can't give it to you yet, as i need to spread it around some more I guess, but what I loved is that you spelled Forrivarra three different ways in the post title, body and correction, so you get +1 AP for use with your PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*











*OOC:*










*OOC:*



  Eeeek!  Man, that is TOO funny!  The really absurd thing is that I thought I was being totally consistent and 'preachy' about it!  I give.  Forivarra, Forivara, Forrivarra, Phorivera, Phooey, Hong-Kong-Phooey, whatever.  Thanks for the kudos and the AP!


----------



## Rhun

Rhun said:


> Thanks S@s. I'm back in town, so I can start looking into leveling up.




Somehow I completely missed that I was supposed to level up my PC. 'spose I should be getting to that soonish.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:


> Somehow I completely missed that I was supposed to level up my PC. 'spose I should be getting to that soonish.




You have to escape the Steading first, muwahahahaha.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> You have to escape the Steading first, muwahahahaha.




Yeah, about that...maybe you could help a brother out.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Well, looks like you folks can slip away behind the wall of fire, if only that door would get opened....


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Well, looks like you folks can slip away behind the wall of fire, if only that door would get opened....




Hmmm...

Damnable giants!


----------



## Leif

I know!   Don'tcha just hate _mean_ DMs??


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> I know!   Don'tcha just hate _mean_ DMs??




Absolutely!


----------



## Leif

s@s, I don't quite know how to tell you this, but I have been having a real problem getting into this game.  Seems like I always join a party 'midstream' as it were, but this is different.  Something's just not clicking for me, and, to my great shame, I find myself almost wishing that Forivarra (or _however_ I spelled his frickin' name) would become a casualty.  I'm hoping that just making this confession and clearing the air will go a long way toward exorcising these demons and that I can continue.  So ... anyway .... it is what it is and that's all that it is.  (No, I'm not Popeye the Sailor Man.)


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - I'm sorry to hear that -- I can definitely understand why you feel that way -- as I've been quite busy this summer and the progress on this game has been rather slow.  With that said, is it the PC that you are not enamoured with?  If so, we could always tweak him into something more your cup of tea.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - I'm sorry to hear that -- I can definitely understand why you feel that way -- as I've been quite busy this summer and the progress on this game has been rather slow.  With that said, is it the PC that you are not enamoured with?  If so, we could always tweak him into something more your cup of tea.




Yeah, come on Leif! Slaying giants is always a fun pasttime!


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - I'm sorry to hear that -- I can definitely understand why you feel that way -- as I've been quite busy this summer and the progress on this game has been rather slow.  With that said, is it the PC that you are not enamoured with?  If so, we could always tweak him into something more your cup of tea.



No, that's not it.  It's not the character and it's not the DM, so WAIT!  I know what it is!  It's having to put up with Rhun!    Seriously, I'm trying to work past it, whatever it is.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you mean i am not the problem this time???


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> you mean i am not the problem this time???



Don't get used to it, Bub!


----------



## Rhun

scott dewar said:


> you mean i am not the problem this time???




squish!


----------



## s@squ@tch

If he has a thing for squid......


----------



## Leif

Forivarra is of House Deneith, not House Calamari!


----------



## Neurotic

I'll be offline for at least two days, sorry about leveling up. I'll try to get her finished tomorrow morning, but I make no promises...


----------



## pathfinderq1

I think I am going to have to officially drop out of this game, instead of dragging things down.  Just too much on my plate to try to keep two different rule-sets in my brain...

Sorry.


----------



## Neurotic

Morika is updated. Not selected spells yet, I'm going away for the long weekend.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=48394]pathfinderq1[/MENTION] - sorry to see you go.  Best of luck with 4th edition (boo) and also Bloomington - remember to not become an IU fan.

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] - hit points are 3/4 of max per level, so you don't need to roll.  d8 = 6hp, d10 = 7, then 8, then 7.....and so on.  FYI, your PC will be only one in group with a 5th level spell slot.  So, you have that going for you. 

[MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION] - I'm assuming Sanne is taking her level in Windright Captain?

-everyone else who might be lurking and reading this thread -- we need someone to either take over Ipshivi, or a replacement -- a skill monkey is the preference.


----------



## Rhun

I still haven't gotten Aeranduil updated...but I'm working toward it.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Perhaps a random wraith came by and drained Aeranduil whilst he hung out at camp?


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> drothgery - I'm assuming Sanne is taking her level in Windright Captain?



That was the Plan (tm), but if she's not going to be able to get her airship any time soon, it might make more sense to take another level in swashbuckler or artificer (or even fighter or rogue).


----------



## Neurotic

How about you take one level of whatever and when the ship arrives you get it even if you didn't level up, but you HAVE to level up as The Captain at that time?


----------



## s@squ@tch

What are your plans for the airship?  If it is for quick conveyance between, say, the Steading and back to Stormreach, then back out to who knows where, then it shouldn't be a problem, but if you want to use it to lay siege to a place and use its crew in an assault, then I'm a bit leery to introduce it.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> What are your plans for the airship? If it is for quick conveyance between, say, the Steading and back to Stormreach, then back out to who knows where, then it shouldn't be a problem, but if you want to use it to lay siege to a place and use its crew in an assault, then I'm a bit leery to introduce it.



Unless she had a dedicated warship (or a crew that had signed up for that sort of thing), she wouldn't use its crew in an assault; they may have to fight off pirates and the occasional rogue elemental, but delibrately assaulting a fortress full of giants isn't part of the typical Lyrandar sailor's day job. Certainly I wouldn't do that without also taking Leadership (and even then, the followers she'd be able to attract would be much too low-level to risk getting into range of giants, though her first officer/cohort would probably be okay).


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION] - I'm ok with that.  I really don't want to have to run side adventures for the crew/ship while Sanne is adventuring in the Steading, so we can probably have her ship waiting once finished with the Steading.  But, having said that, I don't want to have to run side adventures for the other modules in this series as well while Sanne is not on the ship.

[MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] , [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] - i need you to finish up your levelling before I advance the IC.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> @drothgery - I'm ok with that. I really don't want to have to run side adventures for the crew/ship while Sanne is adventuring in the Steading, so we can probably have her ship waiting once finished with the Steading. But, having said that, I don't want to have to run side adventures for the other modules in this series as well while Sanne is not on the ship.



Okay; Sanne updated to Swashbuckler 6/Artificer 1/Windwright Captain 2 then.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] , [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION] - i need you to finish up your levelling before I advance the IC.




I'm a bit behind...I will try to get Aeranduil update this evening, but if I had to make a bet, it is going to be Sunday night when I actually get around to it. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:


> I'm a bit behind...I will try to get Aeranduil update this evening, but if I had to make a bet, it is going to be Sunday night when I actually get around to it. Sorry for the delay!




What is that sound?  Is that a wraith?  Spectre?  How did that make it into the campsite?


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> What is that sound? Is that a wraith? Spectre? How did that make it into the campsite?



Oh, you mean this undead bane rapier?
/Sanne quickly finishes an infusion


----------



## Graybeard

I might be interested in joining. I will look over the existing character and the character generation guidelines over the next day or so. If I decide to take over the existing character, would it be possible to tweak or remake the character?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yes.  Ipshivi is somewhat-putty in your hands, but she has been using eldritch blasts, spider climb and invisibility quite often, so those abilities would need to stay for continuity. 

Bonus to using Ipshivi - she is level 9 (not leveled up yet, needs it).  A new PC will start at level 8, along with the other new folks.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> What is that sound?  Is that a wraith?  Spectre?  How did that make it into the campsite?





Aeranduil Warraven has been update to Level 9 (Ranger 2 / Fighter 4 / Order of Bow Initiate 3)


----------



## Graybeard

s@squ@tch said:


> Yes.  Ipshivi is somewhat-putty in your hands, but she has been using eldritch blasts, spider climb and invisibility quite often, so those abilities would need to stay for continuity.
> 
> Bonus to using Ipshivi - she is level 9 (not leveled up yet, needs it).  A new PC will start at level 8, along with the other new folks.




I will play Ipshivi. Give me a day or two to read over the current character sheet. I may make a few minor tweaks to it but she will remain essentially the same. I also will need to dig out my books to figure out what class to level in and all the assorted skills, abilities, feats, etc.

thanks


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=21705]Graybeard[/MENTION] - no worries and thanks for taking her over -- the group definitely needs a skill monkey to open chests, traps, etc.  I thought she was a Rog 3 / War 5, but she's actually Rog 2 / War 6.  I was looking her over and it looks like if you go War 7, you get an extra 1d6 on eldritch blast and DR 2/cold iron, but no invocation at that level.  If you take another rogue level, you get a +1d6 for sneak attack and trapfinding, plus some skill points.  So, each one has its merits.  

OR, you could take a level in barbarian, because, it just makes the most sense.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> [MENTION=21705]Graybeard[/MENTION] - no worries and thanks for taking her over -- the group definitely needs a skill monkey to open chests, traps, etc.




Aeranduil can always shoot the locks off of chests with his bow.


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK there William Tell.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> OK there William Tell.



Rhun strikes me as more the Oliver Queen [Green Arrow] type than William Tell.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hmm, I always pictured Aeranduil much like Legolas, but regardless, I'm not too sure about lock picked via ranged arrow....

The group is just missing a Gimli-type for back and forth banter and bragging about kills.  Yoggrith perhaps, but he is more dark and, well, *evil* for that sort of thing.


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Hmm, I always pictured Aeranduil much like Legolas, but regardless, I'm not too sure about lock picked via ranged arrow...




Well then, I guess we'll need that skill monkey after all.


----------



## Graybeard

I have decided to add a level of Rogue. I still need to make all the updates and get them posted. Since I will be unable to update the original character post, I will have to repost her.


----------



## Graybeard

I posted a (mostly) updated version of Ipshivi. Do we have any money to spend on items?


----------



## drothgery

Graybeard said:


> I posted a (mostly) updated version of Ipshivi. Do we have any money to spend on items?



We had by-the-book 8th level starting gold when we created our characters; I don't know if s@s will let you reshuffle items or not.


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> We had by-the-book 8th level starting gold when we created our characters; I don't know if s@s will let you reshuffle items or not.




And the likelihood of finding some shops in the middle of Xendrik is probably pretty low.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> And the likelihood of finding some shops in the middle of Xendrik is probably pretty low.



You could always place an order to be delivered by your friendly, neighborhood House Lyrandar airship!


----------



## Neurotic

And welcome aboard!


----------



## Graybeard

Thanks. I should have a post to the IC thread later today. I want to read through the past 6 or 7 pages of IC posts to get an idea of what the group recently went through.


----------



## s@squ@tch

You might be able to manipulate some of the items that she hasn't been using, also, feel free to check out the loot post in the RG -- the group found some stuff in the jungle, but didn't find anything in the Steading so far....


----------



## pneumatik

I may not have Internet for a week or two from today. Hopefully in a couple of weeks life will settle down a little bit and I'll have more time to post. Sorry if I've been holding things up.


----------



## Leif

Looking at the undivided loot list, I see that there is an unclaimed lesser metamagic rod (extend).  I'm not even sure if this item is usable by a Duskblade, but if it is, Forivarra is very interested.  He doesn't have a great many spells that it could be applied to, but those few that it could be would be quite helpful....


----------



## drothgery

FYI - I'll probably have very limitted internet access (just via my Kindle and my phone) next weekend (Friday-Monday).


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> Looking at the undivided loot list, I see that there is an unclaimed lesser metamagic rod (extend).




I could use that for extended summonings or barkskins. I simply didn't see it. But you can hold it for combat buffs and we can share as needed.


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> I could use that for extended summonings or barkskins. I simply didn't see it. But you can hold it for combat buffs and we can share as needed.



Very well, sharing sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Yoggrith could use the extend rod as well.....

ETA: I'm not sure the specifics about the metamagic rods, but can they just be handed back and forth, or do they need to be attuned to each user for 24 hrs?  Either way, they'd function a max a 3 total times a day, regardless of the user(s)...


----------



## Leif

A Metamagic Rod of Extend (Lesser) can be used 3 times per day to lengthen the duration of a 3rd Level or lower spell as if the metamagic feat Extend Spell was used in their casting, but without requiring a higher level spell slot due to the Extend feat.  Other feats may be applied as normal for the usual cost in spell levels.  There is nothing said in the DMG about any 'attuning' of the rod or anything.  So it appears that it may be used by up to three different casters in one day, but it still can only be used a total of three times each day.

And, as luck would have it, ALL of Forivarra's spells are 3rd level and below.


----------



## Rhun

Sounds like it fits Forivarra nicely. Of course, we're going to need lots of buffs the next time we engage the giants!


----------



## Neurotic

My primary use for it would be bull's strngth, something previous owner of Morika didn't think to use since she already has plenty of it.

Alsi, asking [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION], [MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION] and [MENTION=21705]Graybeard[/MENTION] what do they think of reincarnation of their character in different body ?


----------



## Leif

Neurotic said:


> Also, asking Leif what does he think of reincarnation of his character in different body ?



Umm, I'm not a huge fan of the idea, sorry, but thanks for thinking of me being DEAD and everything!


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> My primary use for it would be bull's strngth, something previous owner of Morika didn't think to use since she already has plenty of it.




Not a bad idea, since Morika is (or at least was) the strongest one in the group, I think. And technically, she has more claim to it than Forivarra...since he is a late comer and all.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Forivarra...since he is a late comer and all.



Better than being a too soon comer!


----------



## Graybeard

Being dead is so depressing. 

I have had that happen to a character in a tabletop game once. He went from being an Elf to a Dwarf. We were exploring some ruins and he walked into the wrong room and failed a will save.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Of course, yoggrith could use it for Divine Power, Bear's Endurance, Shield of Faith, so it might be handy to move it around. 

And Yoggrith would not want to be anything other than a halfork.


----------



## Leif

s@squ@tch said:


> Of course, yoggrith could use it for Divine Power, Bear's Endurance, Shield of Faith, so it might be handy to move it around.
> 
> And Yoggrith would not want to be anything other than a halfork.



You just never know, though, Yoggrith might wake up one morning, put on his lavender housecoat and pink slippers and be much more in touch with his Inner Elf.


----------



## drothgery

Leif said:


> You just never know, though, Yoggrith might wake up one morning, put on his lavender houscoat and pink slippers and be much more in touch with his Inner Elf.



Sanne is quite comfortable with her Inner Elf and her Inner Human, and since not being a Khoravar would render her completely incapable of doing her job (she'd lose her dragonmark, her presige class, and her position in House Lyrandar, which all require her to be a half-elf), she has no desire to ever be reincarnated as a non-half-elf.


----------



## Leif

drothgery said:


> Sanne is quite comfortable with her Inner Elf and her Inner Human, and since not being a Khoravar would render her completely incapable of doing her job (she'd lose her dragonmark, her presige class, and her position in House Lyrandar, which all require her to be a half-elf), she has no desire to ever be reincarnated as a non-half-elf.



It's good to know that you are exactly where you were meant to be.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Man, if Morika was really mean, she'd cast reincarnate as an offensive spell on the party. (if it didn't require you to be, like, dead and all.)

Lemme check if baleful polymorph is on the druid list...


----------



## Graybeard

Graybeard said:


> Being dead is so depressing.
> 
> I have had that happen to a character in a tabletop game once. He went from being an Elf to a Dwarf. We were exploring some ruins and he walked into the wrong room and failed a will save.




At the moment I think I'll stay a halfling. More effective against giants anyway. If for some inconceivable reason Ipshivi becomes dead, then whatever happens after that is up to the gods.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Hmm, when Yoggrith gains a level, Raise Dead comes onto the table, but is that really what a NE halfork zealot would be doing?

And baleful polymorph all around -- its a 5th lvl druid spell for Morika!


----------



## Neurotic

0th – create water, cure minor wounds x2, detect magic x2, detect poison
1st – cure light wounds, updraft(SC), shifter prowess (RoE), snake's swiftness, creeping cold
2nd – barkskin, splinter bolt(SC), Healing Sting (SC), bull's strength, mass snake swiftness wild instincts (RoE)
3rd – dominate animal, giant’s wrath (SC), hypothermia, Spirit Jaws
4th – arc of lightning (SC), Jaws of the Wolf (SC) last breath (SC)
5th - Bite of the weretiger

Accepting different ideas...for 5tjh I thoguht about taking rejuvenating cocoon (druid heal which takes two rounds, but heals 90hp)removed all effect and healing spells (blinding spittle, mass vigor - will probably replace shifter prowess too, as soon as I can check in races of eberorn what it does

Damage is the name of the game


----------



## s@squ@tch

What? no baleful polymorph? 

Where are you going to get the wolf carvings (focus) for the Jaws of the Wolf?


----------



## Neurotic

100gp and nights work?! I'm a druid. I'll take shape wood instead of carving knife if that will help


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, I'll let you perform a ceremony this evening where you sacrifice something worth around 100 gp to infuse your wood carvings with the spirit of the wolf.

so, during the day today, you'll need to have a different spell in that slot.

This is true for all spells in this game with a focus or costly material component -- if it isn't listed on your sheet, then you'll need to obtain/make it.


----------



## Neurotic

Right, I meant night work as in this night, she has guidance of the moons and knew what she will take...but yes, no problem, I'll take something else ... 

Dispel magic seems kind a weak at 4th for STR focused druid and against non-casting giants... what do others think?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leif said:


> You just never know, though, Yoggrith might wake up one morning, put on his lavender houscoat and pink slippers and be much more in touch with his Inner Elf.




That's too damn funny.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Neurotic said:


> Right, I meant night work as in this night, she has guidance of the moons and knew what she will take...but yes, no problem, I'll take something else ...
> 
> Dispel magic seems kind a weak at 4th for STR focused druid and against non-casting giants... what do others think?




I think you answered your own question -- if i was the player, I wouldn't be expecting to use dispel magic against non-casting giants, I'd be looking for something like Flame Strike. (which is a 4th lvl Druid spell, 5th level Cleric)


----------



## Neurotic

It's non-selective ... and you never know when some ward, shaman or demon will pop up... 

Well, let's find out how effective it can be...flame strike it is (unless of course someone igves better idea before we enter the steading) - I can already see missing the dispel


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Of course, yoggrith could use it for Divine Power, Bear's Endurance, Shield of Faith, so it might be handy to move it around.




Isn't Divine Power a 4th level spell?


----------



## Neurotic

I believe it's cleric 4 

When do we continue?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Rhun said:


> Isn't Divine Power a 4th level spell?




Why, yes, so it would be unable to be extended by the lesser rod.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Isn't Divine Power a 4th level spell?



Indeed it is -- a 4th level Clerical evocation, duration 1 round/caster level.

Rats! I gotta read the whole thread before I start to reply!


----------



## s@squ@tch

OK, well, if you guys are ready to head back to the Steading, then I'll need to know how you are going to approach it -- literally, how you will approach the Steading (marching order, what you do once within sight.....)


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> OK, well, if you guys are ready to head back to the Steading, then I'll need to know how you are going to approach it -- literally, how you will approach the Steading (marching order, what you do once within sight.....)




We should approach under cover of th etrees. I think Aeranduil and whichever other PCs are skilled in stealth should do a quick recon of the place before we assault it again.


----------



## Leif

More than 'under cover of trees', I think we should return in the dead of night and try to catch as many of the big oafs sleeping as we possibly can.


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION], [MENTION=360]drothgery[/MENTION], [MENTION=21705]Graybeard[/MENTION], [MENTION=21087]pneumatik[/MENTION] - thoughts on the second foray into the Steading?


----------



## Graybeard

I say we approach under cover of the trees. Stay as hidden as possible until we are on top of them. Surprise attacks are always good.


----------



## Neurotic

Find out an alternate entrance (that is, spend few hours getting the know the lay of the land around the stedding) - stay under trees for the time being.

Possibility of entering from above?


----------



## drothgery

(Sorry; there was no power at my apartment from late yesterday afternoon until the wee hours of the morning today)
Does anyone have invisibility and/or silence spells? Sanne's not all that stealthy, except for having a high dexterity. Though she might be able to kit-bash a few scrolls.


----------



## s@squ@tch

drothgery said:


> (Sorry; there was no power at my apartment from late yesterday afternoon until the wee hours of the morning today)
> Does anyone have invisibility and/or silence spells? Sanne's not all that stealthy, except for having a high dexterity. Though she might be able to kit-bash a few scrolls.




Yoggrith can cast silence, and it looks like Cody has invisibility in his spellbook, just not prepared.

Keep in mind that Ipshivi can be invisible at will.

So, I'm seeing a few different approaches proposed -- one being Morika and Aeranduil scout around the place looking for another entrance -- which I _already_ think Ipshivi did upon the last voyage to the Steading. And I saw another proposal to do the above, but more for gathering of any visible intel on the giants. 

the other is to hang out under the cover of the trees -- which will get you close to the Steading, but not into or close enough to the Steading.


----------



## Leif

*AHEM!*  Forrivara hastens to point out that if we enter while the vast majority of the giants are SLEEPING it will have much the same effect as silence and invisibility spells, at least until the first pitched battle occurs, which would spoil invisibility and silence anyway, and that way we could save the spells and use them after the first battle, so we could effectively DOUBLE the effectiveness of our sneaking.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> *AHEM!*  Forrivara hastens to point out that if we enter while the vast majority of the giants are SLEEPING it will have much the same effect as silence and invisibility spells, at least until the first pitched battle occurs, which would spoil invisibility and silence anyway, and that way we could save the spells and use them after the first battle, so we could effectively DOUBLE the effectiveness of our sneaking.





What if the giants are nocturnal?


----------



## Leif

What of the raids that we have heard about?  Have the people said that the giants raid their homes in the dead of night, or during the daytime?  Surely we've heard something of this during our journeys to the steading?


----------



## s@squ@tch

Leif said:


> What of the raids that we have heard about? Have the people said that the giants raid their homes in the dead of night, or during the daytime? Surely we've heard something of this during our journeys to the steading?




During the day, mostly.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> What if the giants are nocturnal?






Leif said:


> What of the raids that we have heard about?  Have the people said that the giants raid their homes in the dead of night, or during the daytime?  Surely we've heard something of this during our journeys to the steading?






s@squ@tch said:


> During the day, mostly.




So every indication that we have is that the giants are primarily diurnal.  That means that a raid on the steading in the middle of the night would probably catch the vast majority of them asleep.


----------



## s@squ@tch

Assuming that they're sleeping much these days, as you killed a pretty good chunk of the tribe, not even counting their pack of pet wolves....

They might be a bit on edge.


----------



## Leif

So what you're saying then, S@s, is that we might not have to do additional fighting at all?  Just give it a bit of time to sink in how badly we've abused them so far, and they will just pack up and leave?  And, obviously, leave all of their valuables behind as a tribute to us and as further inducement to not pursue and kill the remnant of the tribe?


----------



## Rhun

Perhaps we could lure some of the giants out of the steading?


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Perhaps we could lure some of the giants out of the steading?



What a GREAT idea!!  Hey, let's use Aeranduil as BAIT!


----------



## Neurotic

Leif said:


> What a GREAT idea!!  Hey, let's use Aeranduil as BAIT!




Meh, that why we have minions


----------



## s@squ@tch

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - yes, the giants supply of anti-depressants will run out, then they'll get so upset, that they'll leave, or commit suicide.

[MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION]- Aeranduil as bait sounds good -- tie him to a stake in front of the steading and cover him in BBQ sauce.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> What a GREAT idea!!  Hey, let's use Aeranduil as BAIT!






Neurotic said:


> Meh, that why we have minions






s@squ@tch said:


> [MENTION=24380]Neurotic[/MENTION]- Aeranduil as bait sounds good -- tie him to a stake in front of the steading and cover him in BBQ sauce.





Aeranduil would volunteer to be bait...as long as he isn't tied up.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I'm not really seeing any concensus for what the group wants to do specifically.....


----------



## Neurotic

Since we don't have the map of the outside, it's hard to be specific. We approach the stedding as a group. Morika and Araenduil scout around (only a quicky since we already did that before) . Then we approach as we did before from some side entrance or however we got access first time (sorry I wasn't around until you already were inside  )


----------



## Leif

I was also not here when the group first entered the Steading, but I agree with Neurotic's assessment of the plan.  Since no one besides myself has mentioned the tactic of returning in the dead of night, that orphan idea has apparently been discarded?   I still think the idea has definite merit, but in the absence of additional support it may be reasonable to assume that I've been voted down.


----------



## Rhun

Neurotic said:


> Since we don't have the map of the outside, it's hard to be specific. We approach the stedding as a group. Morika and Araenduil scout around (only a quicky since we already did that before) . Then we approach as we did before from some side entrance or however we got access first time (sorry I wasn't around until you already were inside  )




The first time, we approached without being seen. Aeranduil, Ipshivi and possibly Morika climbed the guard tower, and killed the giant sentry there (who was sleeping). We then descended down into the main entrance, and killed two more giant guards (who were also sleeping). We then opened the main doors so that the rest of the group could come in.


----------



## Leif

Well, in that case, Rhun, I apologize.  You guys already know all about sneaking in while they're asleep.


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Well, in that case, Rhun, I apologize.  You guys already know all about sneaking in while they're asleep.




Unfortunately, my gut feeling is that we only got away with that the first time. Our next intrusion is going to meet stiffer resistance; we are going to want to be organized.


----------



## Graybeard

I agree that scouting the steading first is a good idea. Once we get an idea of where the giants are and how many, we can quickly make a plan of attack.


----------



## Neurotic

Scout first then head butt the main door.


----------



## Leif

Rhun said:


> Unfortunately, my gut feeling is that we only got away with that the first time. Our next intrusion is going to meet stiffer resistance; we are going to want to be organized.



Absolutely.  I was not previously aware that you had already used that tactic.  Yes, organized with a definite plan.  We need to know the sequence of rooms that we will assault, and stick to the plan we make.  We also need to take care to leave no enemies who can possibly attack us from the rear later.


----------



## s@squ@tch

I looked back thru the IC thread and found that the scouting of the Steading happened around page 64.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/211446-s-squ-tchs-against-giants-team-black-63.html

Ipshivi went all around the Steading and found two other sets of double doors -- and heard growling and sniffing behind both of them, most likely from a pack of wolves....

Then the group went up into the watchtower and down the stairs, where they killed a solitary snoozing giant, then went over to the double doors and killed two sleeping giants there.


----------



## Neurotic

If we take that inot account along with our movements inside the stedding, which door would be closer to that underground stash of gems?


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> I looked back thru the IC thread and found that the scouting of the Steading happened around page 64.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/211446-s-squ-tchs-against-giants-team-black-63.html
> 
> Ipshivi went all around the Steading and found two other sets of double doors -- and heard growling and sniffing behind both of them, most likely from a pack of wolves....
> 
> Then the group went up into the watchtower and down the stairs, where they killed a solitary snoozing giant, then went over to the double doors and killed two sleeping giants there.





Yep, that sounds right. Of course, only the DM knows what has changed!


----------



## drothgery

Sanne's been around from the beginning in this game, but I'm really signed up for too many PBPs right now, and we're at a good place for her to leave, so I think I'm going to drop out. Sorry.


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> Sanne's been around from the beginning in this game, but I'm really signed up for too many PBPs right now, and we're at a good place for her to leave, so I think I'm going to drop out. Sorry.




The great suck! Not Sanne!


----------



## Leif

Dange, Dave, I hope you're staying in some of your games!  You seem to be dropping all the ones where we both play.


----------



## drothgery

Leif said:


> Dange, Dave, I hope you're staying in some of your games!  You seem to be dropping all the ones where we both play.



I'm dropping everything but the two Living Eberron games I'm in. And once one of them wraps up, only one of Tana and Narvala will be out adventuring at a time (unless I'm out of work or working less than 30 hours/wk for an extended period again like I was when I got involved in five games at the same time instead of just two). Also, I'd like to run something again if potential players aren't dissuaded by a long series of abandoned games (albeit some after years).


----------



## s@squ@tch

Sorry to see you go....


----------



## Rhun

s@squ@tch said:


> Sorry to see you go....




Indeed.

Time to recruit again? Sanne was of mucho help in melee w/ the giants.


----------



## drothgery

s@squ@tch said:


> Sorry to see you go....






Rhun said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Time to recruit again? Sanne was of mucho help in melee w/ the giants.




Thanks guys. Still retiring her, though.

FWIW, I always got the impression that she was staying alive mostly because the giants weren't the best judges of who was hurting them the most in melee (though clearly our archer was doing the most damage to them, period) and kept going after the heavily armored guys instead of her (the most useful part of her one artificer level was casting weapon enhancement, personal to make her rapier _giant bane_).


----------



## Rhun

drothgery said:


> FWIW, I always got the impression that she was staying alive mostly because the giants weren't the best judges of who was hurting them the most in melee (though clearly our archer was doing the most damage to them, period) and kept going after the heavily armored guys instead of her (the most useful part of her one artificer level was casting weapon enhancement, personal to make her rapier _giant bane_).





I learned a long time ago that the best way to survive an encounter with 3.x giants was simply not to get close enough to them to get hit.


----------

